# Nervtötende Todesritter...



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Hallo Buffed.de Community.

Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen.
Nichtsahnend loggte ich mich mit meinem sehr geschätzten Untoten-Todesritter in der Server „Nethersturm“ ein. Ich stand in Dalaran,völlig ahnungslos, was mir bevorstand.
Als wenige Sekunden später ein Fenster aufploppte: „Lectorhexus“ ist online.
Besagter Hexenmeister ist ein Real Life Freund von mir, und in einer Elite-Gilde auf dem Server. Außerdem hat er sein t7.5 vollständig – ich habe gerade mal ein paar Epics. Trotzdem stellen wir uns gerne des öfteren gemeinsam an unseren „Poser-Brunnen“ in Dalaran.
Folgende Ereignisse werde ich mit der Uhrzeit versehen, an denen sie geschahen.

13:14h – Wir suchten 2 Damagedealer und einen Heiler für einen HERO – Marathon.
(Ich wollte mir endlich die t7 Brust für Marken holen)

13:16h – Ein Gildenmitglied aus meiner Gilde „Name würde eh von Maladin entfert werden…“ meldete sich als Heiler. (Ich nenne ihn im Verlauf der Erzählung nur „Der Heiler“)

13:25h – Ein Magier schließt sich der Gruppe an. (Er scheint viel Ahnung von seiner Klasse zu haben: “Sheep – CHECK – Tisch – CHECK – Portal – CHECK – Intbuff – CHECK …)

13:37h - Ich lade meinem Willen entgegen den Jäger ein, der mich seit 3Minuten um eine Einladung bittet. Besagter Blutelf Jäger trug einen namen mit vielen“ `´^ „ - Die Person der dieser Name nachempfunden wurde kennt ihr alle aus einem Epischem Dreiteiler, geschrieben vom Halbgott J.R.R. Tolkien.
Und, JAAA, es handelt sich um einen Elben.


13:37h – (Die Uhr muss beim Anblick dieses Namens wohl passenderweise stehen geblieben sein…) Wir entscheiden uns für die Instanz „Turm Utgarde“. Das lila Tankschwert, welches beim Endboss dropt sah ich schon in meinen untoten Griffeln schimmern – sofern es dropt, oder sofern wir überhaupt am ersten Boss vorbei kamen.

13:37h – Der erste Boss fällt um – der Jäger auch. Wir kratzten ihn wieder auf, beschwerten uns über den lächerlichen Loot für Boomkins und rannten weiter zu diesem komischen Tierboss.

13:37h – Der Hexenmeister postet Recount – 1.Hexer(3,2k DPS) – 2.Magier(2,1k DPS) – 3.Ich (Tank)(900DPS) – 4.Jäger(850 DPS)

13:37h – Alle sind am Grübeln, als auf einmal vor mir eine Katze mit Namen „Zwerg aus oben genannter Trilogie“ – Im Chat ein passender Kommentar: „Oh – verqeßän, das PeT ruaszuohlen.“

13:37h – Ich bin ein netter Mensch und ich verzeihe Fehler – in diesem Fall auch Geburtsfehler – und wir machten uns an den Tierboss und dieser starb doch tatsächlich vor unserem Jägerlein – Der scheinbar nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass es sich hierbei um einen Boss handelte, weshalb er auch aus dem Raum weiter richtung „Harpunen Boss“ rannte, und den Bosskampf aktivierte. Er sorgte für viel Verwirrung, als wir dann beim Loot von Harpunenträgern umgenietet wurden. Der letzte Kommentar vor dem Kick war ein „Uuuups…“.


14:08h – Wir luden einen Todesritter ein, der den Namen eines sehr berühmten Paladins trug (nein es ist nicht Uther – aber sein AZUBI)

13:37h – Die Uhr spinnt -.-

13:37h – Der Endboss liegt. Ratet mal was gedropt ist…. RICHTIG – Das Tankschwert.
Allerdings viel dann auch mein Kopf auf die Tischpallte, als hätte ich mir in CS einen Headder auf 100000k Kilometer entfernung eingefangen.
Ein einziger Gedanke in meinem Kopf:



„ W T F !?!?!?“

Der Todesritter hatte auf den kleinen Würfel gedrückt, da er (ich zitiere)
„Todesritter [ist], und hat auch auf Tankitems need. Schließlich kann man ja nie wissen wann man umskillt oder dieses Schwert noch mal dropt.“

Seit diesem Tag umfasst meine Ignorierliste (neben 50 neuen Chinafarmern – wo kommen die eigentlich her…hatte Blizzard nich erst 50Mio. von denen gebannt????) noch die 2 oben genannten Charaktere.


Nun meine Frage:
Wie behandelt ihr solche Leute,die:
1. nicht richtig schreiben und sich einfach so benehmen,als kämen sie frisch von der Rütlischule,
2. absolute Kreativlinge bei der Namensfindung sind,
3. Todesritter sind und/oder
4. die Lootregeln kennen und trotzdem "Need" drücken,weil das gedroppte Item lila ist !?


Krolaxx, (Todes)Ritter aus Leidenschaft….

PS: Meine Uhr geht jetzt wieder richtig ^^, und ich weiß,dass es fies war,den jäger zu kicken (daher meine Fragestellung: was tun mit diesen Individuen?) - außerdem entsprechen ein paar Aktionen nicht ganz der Wirklichkeit...

aso...wenn ihr wollt,dass ich mehr von meinen durchaus interessanten und teils lustigen Erlebnissen schreibe, erzählt es mir in den Kommis - Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an =)


_________________________

Der vielen Flamern wegen:

Der schreibstil und die damit verbundene Selbstdarstellung dient alleine der Unterhaltung,um dem Text etwas Witz zu geben.
Gegenübern Neulingen und Nichtwissenden bin ich immer hilfsbereit,solange sich diese nicht allzu dumm verhalten. Versucht mal nem Jugendlichen (mit Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche-> man kann ihn analphabeten nennen) WoW zu erklären - das dauert !
Den Jäger habe ich gekickt, da er mir als hoffnungsloser Fall erschien (und auf 80 sollte man wissen,wie man sich mit seiner Klasse in einer Instanz verhält !).
Ich bin selber Todesritter.
Alles geschah vor Dualspecc.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

DK's sind die neuen Hunter need auf alles!!!

Hab schon genug ähnliches erlebt.


----------



## J3st3r (24. April 2009)

sone leute gibts überall...
in jedem spiel und, oh wunder, auch im rl!
da hilft kein weinen da hilft kein flehen (sogar kicken hilft nich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

man muss damit klarkommen


----------



## Shubunki (24. April 2009)

/ignore und gut..wat willste deine Nerven mit sowas strapazieren?


----------



## Gnofi (24. April 2009)

Kennt man. Leider.


----------



## Deathknight3 (24. April 2009)

sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.


----------



## Messino (24. April 2009)

igno und gut ist 
und ich würde einfach versuchen immer ohne dk zu gehen ddler findest du geung


----------



## oerpli (24. April 2009)

> Und wenn wirklich nichts mehr hilft.... Menscheit auslöschen!


Weils grad so gut hilft.
Der Abschaum im Spiel wird wirklich immer schlimmer.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.



Es geht um ein Def Schwert und der Tankende Tank hat nach anstand her first need.


----------



## Fusie (24. April 2009)

Vorher klar sagen was Sache ist, Bosse kurz ansprechen, Lootverteilung/-vergabe kurz ansprechen, keine Probleme oder eben vorher PM anwerfen.
Wer meckert oder einfach nur sinnlos daher spielt und die Gruppe gefährdet, darf gerne gehen und sich eine neue Gruppe suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.



ähm..mit dem unterschied, dass ich Tank geskillt bin und der andere DK auf DPS.
ich weiß blah blah dualspecc usw, aber ich hatte schließlich getankt - er hätte ja fragen können ob er es für second need haben kann...


----------



## Diggydoc (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed.de Community.
> 
> Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen.
> Nichtsahnend loggte ich mich mit meinem sehr geschätzten Untoten-Todesritter in der Server „Nethersturm" ein. Ich stand in Dalaran,völlig ahnungslos, was mir bevorstand.
> ...




ja, kenne solche leute nur allzu gut.....

waren hdz4 hc, ebenfalls mit nen 900 dps jäger (lol?) ich., und eine gildenkollegin (schurke) farmen diese ini für sie zwecks der fist...

sind soweit boss liegt warten auf loot alle sind gespannt...was droppt? GIER!!! alle freuen sich im ts einen haxn (bein^^) aus das dieser mist endlich gedroppt ist und was ist.....oO hunter rollt need.... natürlich hat er sie auch gewonnen.....auf meine frage hin was er mit ner meele waffen macht kommt nur..."ey kack noob fu, hat super werte als verpiss dich du +++++++++" 

tja....er hat zwar jetzt die faust...und dazu noch nen hübschen bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ tja so kanns laufen ^^


----------



## Camô (24. April 2009)

Nette Geschichte, gut geschrieben ... bloß ... komisch, ich kenne diese Geschichte bereits! Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hatte Jemand eben Diese hier im Forum gepostet. Wenn du es zufällig warst, dann finde ich es etwas lächerlich die Geschichte erneut zu zitieren ... und wenn du es nicht warst - und irgendwie gehe ich gerade davon aus - dann ist das das Armseligste was ich seit Langem in diesem Forum erlebt habe. Sich mit den Federn anderer Leute zu schmücken ist echt erbärmlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. April 2009)

vorher klären, wenn ein DK oder Off Krieger mit dabei ist, daß man nur wegen dem Schwert reingeht oder PM anmachen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist.
zu deiner Frage: Ich möchte keine weiteren schlechtgeschriebenen Weinbeiträge von dir lesen.


----------



## biene maya (24. April 2009)

Der Einzige ,welcher auf ne Igno-Liste gehört bist DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oerpli (24. April 2009)

> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.


Du nennst dich Deathknight3. Ok. Mir würde jetzt vieles einfallen, aber da ich dann wohl des Forums verwiesen werden würde, lasse ich es.

2. Du hast keine Ahnung.
3. Deine Rechtschreibung ist erbärmlich.

Du warst nicht zufällig der Dk, der seit neuestem ein tolles Tankschwert besitzt, oder?


----------



## Peachum (24. April 2009)

Lustig auch, das solche leute fast immer Jäger oder dk's sind ( im lowlevel bereich auch oft die Paladine)
Ist mir auch schon oft genug passiert...


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte, gut geschrieben ... bloß ... komisch, ich kenne diese Geschichte bereits! Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hatte Jemand eben Diese hier im Forum gepostet. Wenn du es zufällig warst, dann finde ich es etwas lächerlich die Geschichte erneut zu zitieren ... und wenn du es nicht warst - und irgendwie gehe ich gerade davon aus - dann ist das das Armseligste was ich seit Langem in diesem Forum erlebt habe. Sich mit den Federn anderer Leute zu schmücken ist echt erbärmlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das liegt eher daran das jeder 2.thread über DK's so beginnen^^


----------



## Lendryll (24. April 2009)

Als mein Gildenkollege (Tank) und ich das Schwert gefarmt haben, hat er einfach vor dem Boss Plündermeister eingestellt, damit ihm niemand das Schwert wegwürfeln konnte.
Den restlichen Loot haben wir dann einfach wie im Raid verteilt mit Würfeln und so. 
Hat sich auch niemand beschwert.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte, gut geschrieben ... bloß ... komisch, ich kenne diese Geschichte bereits! Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hatte Jemand eben Diese hier im Forum gepostet. Wenn du es zufällig warst, dann finde ich es etwas lächerlich die Geschichte erneut zu zitieren ... und wenn du es nicht warst - und irgendwie gehe ich gerade davon aus - dann ist das das Armseligste was ich seit Langem in diesem Forum erlebt habe. Sich mit den Federn anderer Leute zu schmücken ist echt erbärmlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich war es der sie geschrieben hat ^^
allerdings wurde der thread wegen fehlender diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen - daher schrieb ich ihn wieder ein wenig um (mit fragestellung) BTW soll das richtung wirklich geschehener damokles erfahrungsbericht gehen, der unterhaltung wegen !


----------



## Dreidan (24. April 2009)

So arrogant und selbstverherrlichend du das schreibst ( fängt schon mit Poserbrunnen an), hast du es nicht besser verdient. Wenn dir der andere Todesritter das Einhandschwert weggewürfelt hat, solltet ihr euch beide noch einmal über eure Klasse informieren.

Lies dir deinen Text mal genau durch und denke dabei jemand anders hätte ihn geschrieben. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass du genauso Fehler hast wie die Leute, die du in deinem Text auf übelste Weise runtermachst. Du stehst nicht über diesen Leuten, du bist einer davon.


----------



## Greshnak (24. April 2009)

Hatt ich letzten auch, der DD Warri hat auf ein Tankitem Bedarf gemacht. Der Tankpala hatte das aber gar nicht mit irh abgesprochen das sie das darf und es war ihm auch egal. Nur der Warri war scheiße arrogant mit ihrem "Für Dualskill brauche ich das blablabla", sollte liebrr erstmal der TANK epic sein anstatt das der DD beim Dualskill EPIC ist.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.


Mit dem Unterschied, dass er als Tank mit ist der nervtötende DK aber als DD


----------



## Demitrius (24. April 2009)

ich kann mich jetzt wirklich extrem Irren, aber normalerweise funktioniert mein Langzeitgedächtnis saumäßig gut, was es mMn auch in diesem Fall tut. 

Egal, ich behaupte jetzt ganz dreist, der Text ist geklaut. Weil genau diesen Text konnte ich nach dem 2ten Absatz vorhersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entweder ich bin ein Medium, was ich allerdings bezweilfle, oder meine Behauptung stimmt!!

@diggydoc: Das kann übrigens auch gut ein Jäger tragen... aber egal...


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Der Einzige ,welcher auf ne Igno-Liste gehört bist DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


..und wieso genau, hattest du es so klein geschrieben,dass man es nicht lesen kann oder wolltest du einfach  nur was loswerden,um den postcounter hochzutreiben !?!?


----------



## AJ1711 (24. April 2009)

Ich verstehe das Problem beim Schwert nicht.

Wenn etwas fällt und 2 Charaktere es gerbrauchen können (ob Haupt oder Nebenskillung) würfeln diese auf Bedarf, ganz einfach.

Wenn er Tank wird hat er das Schwert.

Weil Du Dir das vorgenommen hast, heisst dies nicht das Du bestimmst wer mehr oder weniger Bedarf hat.

Das Hauptproblem bei WOW sind eher Leute wie Du, die scheinbar einzig und allein auf die Epics aus sind und den Spaß am Spiel in eine absolute Nebenrolle drängen.

Was den Jäger angeht: Kann nicht jeder mega einfallsreich bei der Namensgebung sein und die Rechtschreibung hat auch noch nciht jeder für sich entdeckt. Aber auch hier gilt: Nachzüglern (das heisst Leute die nicht nach 2 Wochen auf Level 80 waren) werden oft sehr mies behandelt und eine Hilfestellung von erfahrenen Leuten bleibt oft aus, wie in Eurem Fall.

Warum dem Jungen auch erklären was er machen muss? Lieber kicken und 10 Heros durchziehen für die sch... Marken.

Überdenk mal den Sinn der hinter dem Spiel steht.

MfG


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (24. April 2009)

Naja gut, das passiert aber nicht nur mit Dks, sondern auch mit allen anderen Klassen, ist halt wieder n neuer Grund auf den Dks rumzuhacken, da das ja eh alles nur Idioten sind...


----------



## Karius (24. April 2009)

Warum klärt ihr das nicht vorher. 

Jeder der mitgeht darf nur auf den Spec need machen, den er grade hat. Aus die Maus. 

Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Peachum (24. April 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> ja, kenne solche leute nur allzu gut.....
> 
> 
> sind soweit boss liegt warten auf loot alle sind gespannt...was droppt? GIER!!! alle freuen sich im ts einen haxn (bein^^) aus das dieser mist endlich gedroppt ist und was ist.....oO hunter rollt need.... natürlich hat er sie auch gewonnen.....auf meine frage hin was er mit ner meele waffen macht kommt nur..."ey kack noob fu, hat super werte als verpiss dich du +++++++++"
> ...



Ja gut, aber ich mein, die waffe kann man als hunter schon tragen.
Die antwort von ihm ist halt unter aller Sau, aber ich bin auch Jäger ich hab auch richtig lang auf meine 2. 1hand gewartet.
Und die stats passen halt genauso zum Jäger.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Naja gut, das passiert aber nicht nur mit Dks, sondern auch mit allen anderen Klassen, ist halt wieder n neuer Grund auf den Dks rumzuhacken, da das ja eh alles nur Idioten sind...



Fast hier geht es diesmal um DK gegen DK^^


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

Peachum schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber ich mein, die waffe kann man als hunter schon tragen.
> Die antwort von ihm ist halt unter aller Sau, aber ich bin auch Jäger ich hab auch richtig lang auf meine 2. 1hand gewartet.
> Und die stats passen halt genauso zum Jäger.




Verteidigung für Hunter dafür keine Agi? L2P?


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> So arrogant und selbstverherrlichend du das schreibst ( fängt schon mit Poserbrunnen an), hast du es nicht besser verdient. Wenn dir der andere Todesritter das Einhandschwert weggewürfelt hat, solltet ihr euch beide noch einmal über eure Klasse informieren.
> 
> Lies dir deinen Text mal genau durch und denke dabei jemand anders hätte ihn geschrieben. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass du genauso Fehler hast wie die Leute, die du in deinem Text auf übelste Weise runtermachst. Du stehst nicht über diesen Leuten, du bist einer davon.




da stimme ich dir sogar zu - nur finde ich diesen schreibstil für diese geschichte einfach passend - ingame bin ich nicht so assozila/arrogant drauf - es ist einfach nur ein schreibstil .

zum thema über klasse informieren...vor raids kommt man locker mit heroequip auf critimmun - in naxx selber braucht man dann zum tanken nen zweihänder, da die rune des steinhautdingsda mehr deff gibt als 2 einhänder zusammen.
für heroische instanzen ist 2mal 1hand absolut angemessen.


----------



## king1608 (24. April 2009)

Also Sorry..du hälst dich anscheinend für den allerbesten..OKEEE sowas sollte nicht Passieren aber du bist verdammt HOCHNÄSIG wie du den Text geschrieben hast...!
Denke immer daran so wie es in den Wald schallt so schallt es auch zurück !!!

Ach und und in HC Ini´s macht man es GRUNDSÄTZLICH so das wer was haben will Bedarf werr es nicht will Gier, lebe damit oder such dir ne Stamm-Grp.

mfg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (24. April 2009)

@TE

machste 8 Tage jeden Tag 30 Min Dailys und du kriegst das hier http://www.wowhead.com/?item=45204

ohne nervige Todesritter die es wegwürfeln


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. April 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> tja....er hat zwar jetzt die faust...und dazu noch nen hübschen bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer wird auf uns arme Jäger geschimpft... Das Teil ist zwar nicht 100% ein Teil für einen Jäger, aber wahrscheinlich wird er sein Schadenspotential damit ausbauen können. Ich weiss ja nicht, wie sehr ihr ihn beschimpft habr, dass er so unflätig reagiert hat, aber wenn man eine Instanz mit der Gilde und zusätzlicher Hilfe für ein bestimmtes Teil abfarmt, sollte man das vorher ankündigen.

Wer spricht, dem kann geholfen werden.

schönes WE
wolke


----------



## wolkentaenzer (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Verteidigung für Hunter dafür keine Agi? L2P?



??? --> Gier

Ich find mit den Stats kann ein schlecht ausgestatteter Jäger viel anfangen.


----------



## Lysante (24. April 2009)

Hi,

leider kann man bei solchen Leuten rein gar nichts machen. Das Problem ist: es gibt immer mehr von diesen Leuten, die ohne Rücksicht auf andere alles einfach mal brauchen. Das Argument, dass heute zählt ist: "Hauptsache I C H habe das, ob ich das definitiv gebrauchen kann nunja. Ich kenne die Leute, die mir gehen eh nicht, also was schert es mich. Fairnis ? WTF ist das denn nun wieder ? 

Es hat einfach überhand genommen, dass wirklich jeder an sich selbst denkt. Dies ist leider in WOW mehr als deutlich sichtbar. Das man es mit Spielern zu tun hat, die "gefühlt" erst seit einer Woche spielen, kommt immer wieder vor. Wobei ich mich frage, wo die seit WOTLK eigentlich alle hergekommen sind. 

Effektiv kann man leider nur sagen: Mit den Schultern zucken und weitermachen ... aber ich ärgere mich auch über sowas viel zu lange.


----------



## Vizard (24. April 2009)

AJ1711 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem beim Schwert nicht.
> 
> Wenn etwas fällt und 2 Charaktere es gerbrauchen können (ob Haupt oder Nebenskillung) würfeln diese auf Bedarf, ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



Normalerweise würfelt man aber auch immer auf seine aktuelle Skillung und nicht auf das was man eventuell  irgendwann in ferner Zukunft einmal gebrauchen könnte.
1st need geht ganz klar immer vor danach kommt lange nichts und dan kommt erstmal derjenige der 2nd oder 3rd need hat für seine anderen Skillungen.
Jemand der mir etwas wegwürfeln würde obwohl ich 1st need hab und er 2nd need hat würde bei mir auch ganz schnell auf igno landen.
Alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard

PS: Vote 4 neues Würfelsystem seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> ..und wieso genau, hattest du es so klein geschrieben,dass man es nicht lesen kann oder wolltest du einfach  nur was loswerden,um den postcounter hochzutreiben !?!?


Warum nicht?
Beides Dks, beide tankfähig... vorher klären, fertig. 
Ansonsten nachher einfach nicht rummaulen.

Und wäre ich mit gewesen, dann hätte ich den Endboss wohl auch nicht gesehen, denn beim Kick des Jägers wegen so einem Unfug (Boss resetted, Mobs verschwinden wieder), wär ich ebenfalls aus der Gruppe und hätte Dich später möglicherweise auf Igno gesetzt.


----------



## DerMavgier (24. April 2009)

also die umschreibung der namen war genial und spaßig zu lesen xD
allgemein der text auch. 
die geschichte ist zwar jedem selbst schon mal passiert, aber selten liest man so gerne weiter darüber.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

um alle missverständnisse aus dem weg zu räumen:

das erreignis ist lange vor dualspecc gewesen!

ich bin mittlerweile wegen dieser (und anderer vorfälle) unheilig DD.

den text,den einige meinen gelesen zu haben stammt von mir (diese version ist wegen moderatoren umgeschrieben).

im spiel selber, verhalte ich mich anders als hier beschrieben,da es einfach nur der unterhaltung dienen sollte.

außerdem wollte ich wissen,wie ihr solche menschen (unteranderem auch gerne so figuren, wie ich mich beschrieben habe/rüberkomme) behandelt.

und zuletzt:

wollt ihr mehr von diesen texten (gerne mit anderem nicht so...arrogantem/hochnäsigem schreibstil) !?


----------



## Exomia (24. April 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> ja, kenne solche leute nur allzu gut.....
> 
> waren hdz4 hc, ebenfalls mit nen 900 dps jäger (lol?) ich., und eine gildenkollegin (schurke) farmen diese ini für sie zwecks der fist...
> 
> ...



Erstens Fullqute N1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweitens dein Sprachgebrauch ist schrecklich....schreib doch Faustwaffe und nicht Fist...und ich denke nicht das jemand gleich mit:



Diggydoc schrieb:


> "ey kack noob fu, hat super werte als verpiss dich du +++++++++"



Antwortet. Irgend wie antworten bei solchen Beiträgen immer alle so. Aber seis drum

BtT:
Das du den Jäger entfernt hast kann ich teilweise verstehen, ob man ihn deswegen nun auf Igno packen muss...naja. Vielleicht war er einfach nur ein Neuling und total aufgeregt das er endlich mal in ne Hero kommt. Aber streiten wir nicht darum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den DK angeht, nun ja für mich ein klarer Fall von dumm gelaufen. Ich will das Schwert auch schon ewig mit meinem Magier (ich weis sinnloss, aber Styl need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jedoch passe ich natürlich für alle Klassen.

Das ungeschriebene Gesetz besagt, du darfst nur auf das Würfeln was deiner aufgabe in der Gruppe entspricht. Für alles andere Fragt man vorher aus Höflichkeit Dualspec hin oder her.

Ein Tankschwert in den Händen eines Tanks ist mehr werd als auf der Bank eines DDs! So wie für mich Gild ein Tank/Meele Schwert ist in der Hand eines  Tanks/Meeles mehr wert als in meiner Tasche.

Du hast hier die möglichkeit deinen kurzzeitigen Frust  zu überwinden und Ihn darauf an zu sprechen ob er eventuelle ein Ticket schreibt. Oder aber du setzt ihn wie in deinem Fall auf Igno.

Natürlich kann ich dir jetzt auch sagen, sowas sollte man vor einem Instanz besuch abklären wer was nimmt etc. aber umerlich zu sein ich halte nichts davon. Nach sage und schreibe 80 Leveln kennt man dieses Gesetz und jeder der dagegen verstößt tut dies mutwillig!

So far, lass dich nicht stressen. Du wurdest einfach nur Gerandomed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner Frage ob wir mehr von diesen Texten wollen. Nun ja der Text ist mehr ein Erfahrungsbericht als etwas amüsantes. Es ist traurige Wahrheit. Daher würde ich sagen nein. Aber da spreche ich nur für mich.

Vielleicht noch etwas von unserem werten Herrn Ohrensammler lehrnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> also die umschreibung der namen war genial und spaßig zu lesen xD
> allgemein der text auch.
> die geschichte ist zwar jedem selbst schon mal passiert, aber selten liest man so gerne weiter darüber.



dankeschön =) endlich einer der den text verstanden hat ^^

@ vorposter: gerandomed...nice one !^^


----------



## Camô (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Das liegt eher daran das jeder 2.thread über DK's so beginnen^^


Nope, denn ...



Lightsaver schrieb:


> ich war es der sie geschrieben hat ^^
> allerdings wurde der thread wegen fehlender diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen - daher schrieb ich ihn wieder ein wenig um (mit fragestellung) BTW soll das richtung wirklich geschehener damokles erfahrungsbericht gehen, der unterhaltung wegen !



Toll - und auf diesen 3 bisherigen Seiten zeigt sich die Com von einer ganz anderen Seite oder wie? Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum der Letzte geschlossen wurde, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> das erreignis ist lange vor dualspecc gewesen!


Macht bei DKs ja nicht so viel aus, die können ja Blizz sei dank mit so ziemlich jeder Skillung sowohl als DD als auch als Tank mit.



Lightsaver schrieb:


> im spiel selber, verhalte ich mich anders als hier beschrieben,da es einfach nur der unterhaltung dienen sollte.


Hm... dann werd ich mir gleich nochmal den Originaltext von damals anschaun. 
Allerdings fragt man sich schon, warum Du Dich in Deinem Text ao arrogant darstellst, wenn Du Dich doch eigentlich komplett anders verhälst.


----------



## Rhokan (24. April 2009)

Tja, mir wurde schon 3 mal T7.5 weggelootet von irgendwelchen heilern/ele schamanen denen eingefallen das sie "jetzt mit PVP anfangen, und deswegen need" haben. Ich hab zwar bis jetzt kein T7.5 mehr droppen sehen, dafür ist meine ignor gewachsen.


----------



## Sthorm (24. April 2009)

naja ich war mal mitm priester twink in burg schattenfang... hatten tank pala
ich war heiler bei arugal da droppt die robe...
super denk ich mir^^
aber zu früh gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der pala hat auch auf bedaf gedrückt als tank wohlgemerkt^^ und gewonnen
auf die frage ( ich war stink wütend) hin was er denn damit wolle hat er geantwortet
entzaubern und vllt tragen^^
da bleibt einem doch glatt die sprache weg^^


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Macht bei DKs ja nicht so viel aus, die können ja Blizz sei dank mit so ziemlich jeder Skillung sowohl als DD als auch als Tank mit.
> 
> 
> Hm... dann werd ich mir gleich nochmal den Originaltext von damals anschaun.
> Allerdings fragt man sich schon, warum Du Dich in Deinem Text ao arrogant darstellst, wenn Du Dich doch eigentlich komplett anders verhälst.




des schreibstils wegen (ps: im original wirste nur wenig veränderung bzgl. der selbstdarstellung finden)


----------



## Nicorobbin (24. April 2009)

Mir wurde von einem nettem Jäger der Dolch "Der Fleischformer" aus HdS hero weggewürfelt.
Fand ich kacke, hab mich aber net aufgeregt.
1 Woche später Naxx 25 clear, spätestens zu diesem Zeitpunkt hätte ich den "Fleischformer" eh aussortiert ;-)


----------



## Nania (24. April 2009)

Was deinen Ärger über den DK betrifft, dass kann ich nachvollziehen, wenngleich es mir auch schon als Moonkin passier ist, dass Heiler mir meine Items wegwürfeln - ich sage mir dann meist aber: Schwarm drüber. 

Was jedoch den Jäger betrifft...

... das ist genau das Verhalten von Spielern, die ich nacher auf Ignore setzte. 

In meinen drei Jahren WoW hab ich noch nicht EINEN Spieler aus einer Gruppe gekickt - egal was er auch für Mist gebaut hat. 

Leider ist es auch so, dass in WoW immer weniger auf Nachzügler geachtet wird. Der Boss wird nicht mehr erklärt, man haut einfach drauf und wundert sich dann, wenn es nachher irgendwo schief geht - und dann ist natürlich der, der in der Lage gewesen wäre, den Boss zu erklären, am Motzen und Meckern und Kicken. 

Viele Leute, die am Meckern und Kicken sind, sind auch diejenigen, die einen direkt als Noob beschimpfen, weil er noch nie Nexus von Innen gesehen hat. Dann trauen sich die Leute irgendwann auch nicht mehr, darauf zu antworten, ob man die Instanz schon von innen gesehen hat. 

Meine Devise lautet: Sich Zeit nehmen, Leuten in Ruhe etwas erklären - dann läuft auch alles. 
Und auch immer freundlich bleiben. Wenn man direkt schon zu Anfang vom Tank als Noob beschimpft wird, hat man weder als Heiler noch als DD noch Lust, mit diesem zu reden. 

Ich sage: Immer, wenn jemand gekickt wird, sollte man sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen und mal überlegen, ob es nicht an der eigenen Ungedult und an dem eigenen Unverständnis liegen könnte


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. April 2009)

schön geschrieben undso aber mal im Ernst: Was willst du bitte mit ner 1h? Wenn ich dich damit tanken sehen würde wärst du auch sofort auf meiner igno.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage:
> Wie behandelt ihr solche Leute,die:
> 1. nicht richtig schreiben und sich einfach so benehmen,als kämen sie frisch von der Rütlischule,
> 2. absolute Kreativlinge bei der Namensfindung sind,
> ...


Hey,

hier meine Antworten.

1. Ich habe schon viel Erfahrung mit solchen Menschen gemacht und meistens sind es DD's, die weniger DPS fahren als der Tank. Dementsprechend werden sie im Ts oder im Chat verarscht. Ich würde sie, wenn sie einen fehler machen, sofort kicken.
2.Hm, der Name hat denke ich wenig damit zu tun, ob jemand ein Noob ist usw. Kenne auch viele die zbs. "Hansschmidt" heißen und ein hohes Rating haben oder im PvE sehr erfolgreich sind. Kommt halt drauf an ob man bei der Erstellung des Charakters nüchtern war oder betrunken.
3.Ich habe selber einen DK auf lvl 80. Ich habe aufgehört ihn zu spielen, da ich auch mit vielen DK's schon abgestempelt wurde. Ausserdem gibt es meiner Meinung nach zu viele DK's. Richtig wäre es meiner Meinung nach eine Klasse zu rerollen, die dem DK gegenüber passend im PvP ist.
4.Hab damit eher weniger Erfahrungen gemacht. Es wurde mir jedoch mal ein Epic Heal-Kolben weggelootet. Der Glückliche war schon full Epic und ich grün equipt. Der Raid war Gildenintern. Ich bin ausgerastet, habe den Schlachtzug und die Gilde geleavt und den Plündermeister (damals ein Ar*****ch) auf Igno gesetzt. Später haben wir uns aber super verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So. Das war's

MfG!


----------



## biene maya (24. April 2009)

@TE

Wenn du noch einen tankfähigen Char in der Gruppe hast brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern,wenn er Bedarf wählt. Wir befinden uns jetzt im dualskill Zeitalter.
Bei Random´s zählt nur Bedarf vor Gier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du anderer Meinung bist musst du dies schon am Anfang abklären.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> um alle missverständnisse aus dem weg zu räumen:
> 
> das erreignis ist lange vor dualspecc gewesen!
> 
> ...



Wir sind einem erfolgreichem Trollversuch zum Opfer gefallen....


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> des schreibstils wegen (ps: im original wirste nur wenig veränderung bzgl. der selbstdarstellung finden)


Hm, ich glaube Du hast Recht.
Ich glaube auch im letzten Thread hatte ich bereits geschrieben, daß ich Dich auf igno gepackt hätte.
Denn...


Nania schrieb:


> In meinen drei Jahren WoW hab ich noch nicht EINEN Spieler aus einer Gruppe gekickt - egal was er auch für Mist gebaut hat.
> [...]
> Ich sage: Immer, wenn jemand gekickt wird, sollte man sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen und mal überlegen, ob es nicht an der eigenen Ungedult und an dem eigenen Unverständnis liegen könnte


... so in etwa sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Levitan5666 (24. April 2009)

Mal so am Rande was willst du mit der Waffe? Ein Dk-Tank tankt mit einer 2handwaffe.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> schön geschrieben undso aber mal im Ernst: Was willst du bitte mit ner 1h? Wenn ich dich damit tanken sehen würde wärst du auch sofort auf meiner igno.




habe ich bereits erwähnt ! da gab es noch nicht rune des steinhautgargoyles und weil auf hero equip mehr deff ist !


----------



## C-A-Chef (24. April 2009)

Mit einem Stamm incn dann gibt es das Problem einfach nicht mit Randomgruppe oder teils Randoms kommt dies schon unter mal vor.
ist was ganz normales ^^ nun ist ja der Dualskill als Verlockung auch dabei fg
Oder du machst mit randoms PM dann hat es sich auch erledigt. Dann bestimmt der PM oder die Gruppe Votet so in der Art.

Ich bin Drui naja ich nimm keinen was weg wenn er Need hat das ist klar aber

Katze
Bär
Baum
Uhu

also ich hab keine Zeit mehr für andere Charakter der Drui hat genug Arbeit fg^^


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Wir sind einem erfolgreichem Trollversuch zum Opfer gefallen....




xD
so würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen...den ein Troll bin ich nicht =P

@ Levitan5666:

es war vor der zeit des steinhautgargoyles...

@ Biene Maya: 

es geschah vor dualspeck ! (kann man das essen !?)


----------



## Levitan5666 (24. April 2009)

Sry hab ich übersehen...hab nichts gesagt *hust*^^


----------



## Lurka (24. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> ähm..mit dem unterschied, dass ich Tank geskillt bin und der andere DK auf DPS.
> ich weiß blah blah dualspecc usw, aber ich hatte schließlich getankt - er hätte ja fragen können ob er es für second need haben kann...



Ich spiel nen DK Tank und hatte solche Erlebnisse, wenn net noch dreister, schon X mal mit sämtlichen anderen Tank Klassen...Soll ich deswegen jetzt nen Nervtötenden Thread aufmachen und auf Zuspruch hoffen, oder vergess ich die ganze Sache weils eh nur n Game is und mir am Arsch vorbeigehen kann? hmmm, schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## Matago (24. April 2009)

Genau den selben Thread hast du schon mal vor zwei Monaten aufgemacht
dieser wurde von den Mods geschlossen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91218&hl=

Warum machst du dann mit dem selben Thema nochmal einen Thread auf meinst du
dass sich irgendwas seit dem geändert hat ???

/report knopf drück


----------



## Yoyo_ (24. April 2009)

Bei meinem 2. (rnd) Naxx-run ähnlich:

Nachdem der Hexer, mit Hilfe einiger Leute die es nicht nötig hatten mit ihren mounts rumzup0sen, alle herbeigeportet hatte, schaute ich mir wie gewöhnlich erstma equip und skillung meiner klassenkollegen an.Was muss ich erblicken???
Einen komplett naxx-epic hunter...da denk ich mir erst, muss der gut sein.Als ich bei seiner Skillung ankommen: ALLE und ich wiederhole und betone dies: ALLE Talentpunkte in den Survival Baum gesteckt.Der muss wohl irgendwo gehört haben dass Survival die beste Skillung ist aber doch nicht so.naja auf gehts zum ersten boss und dem ersten try: die beiden tanks und der rest der gruppe wurden instruiert und schon gings los.-> beim ersten Heuschreckenschwarm kommt der wipe.Recount verrät mir dass der Jäger sage und schreibe 694 DPS hatte, größtenteils vom Pet(Ich dagegen, nur hero-equip mit 2,25k dps).Die Genauere Betrachtung verrät: Nur benutzung von Steady und Explo.Den Explo sage und schreibe EIN mal.Den Steady sogar 3 mal.Und dann liefs ab wie in gefühlten 90% der Randoms -> 7 oder 8 wipes (bei jedem war ich unter den Top 1-3, der andere Hunter hinter allen, außer den Heilern) und die gruppe löst sich auf.

Meiner Meinung nach ein e-bay char, so viel klassenverständnis wie der hatte.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich spiel nen DK Tank und hatte solche Erlebnisse, wenn net noch dreister, schon X mal mit sämtlichen anderen Tank Klassen...Soll ich deswegen jetzt nen Nervtötenden Thread aufmachen und auf Zuspruch hoffen, oder vergess ich die ganze Sache weils eh nur n Game is und mir am Arsch vorbeigehen kann? hmmm, schwere Entscheidung.



wenn man versucht,das ganze mit witz und spaß zu schreiben, sieht das alles schon anders aus...


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Genau den selben Thread hast du schon mal vor zwei Monaten aufgemacht
> dieser wurde von den Mods geschlossen.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91218&hl=
> ...




allerdings fehlte die diskussionsgrundlage,die hier nun vorhanden ist -> daher 
"/report" wir von mir "/reported" ^^


----------



## Maladin (24. April 2009)

Ich lasse den Thread vorerst zu. Hauptsache er bleibt sauber und konstruktiv.

Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Cradle01 (24. April 2009)

So ein ähnlichen Thread gabs schon mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vote for Close


----------



## Diggydoc (24. April 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Erstens Fullqute N1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmmm warsd du zufällig dabei? *gg* denke nicht, also warum wilslt du mir erzählen was in der ini passiert ist oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So war es, Tatsache....kann man nicht ändern und glaub mir macnhe leute reagieren leider so....


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Thread vorerst zu. Hauptsache er bleibt sauber und konstruktiv.
> 
> Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.
> 
> /wink maladin




vielen dank maladin.
hoffe alle anderen leser verfolgen des verlauf des threads und wissen nun,dass diese version leicht abgeändert ist...


----------



## Darerus93 (24. April 2009)

Erstmal will ich sagen das ich deinen Beitrag echt lustig finde, hab mich echt weggelacht als ich das gelesen habe xD Ja ich habe so was auch schonmal erlebt, muss sagen das bei mir inzwichen immer steht "Ihr könnte keine weiteren Mitspieler ignorieren" -.-, naja das hört sich alles sehr nach Kiddis an, das mit den Namen nervt mich auch meinem Server (Arthas) auch. Aber was will man tuen ? Einzige möglichkeit diesem größtenteils zu entgehen ist halt auf nen RP-Server zu wechseln. Solche Noobs die keine Ahnung von Lootverteilung haben muss man 1. Im Chat völlig zerreißen 2. Sie in jedem Channel anprangern und 3. Sollte man bei wichtigen Loots (oder auch nur bei ner Chance auf wichtiges Loot) auf PM umstellen.


----------



## HappyChaos (24. April 2009)

also ich kanns langsam echt net mehr verstehen,alle verharmlosen,dass er als DD (damage dealer,um es zu verdeutlichen) bedarf auf ein tank schwert macht,nur weil er evt. mal tank skilln will,obwohl er in DIESER ini dd ist,was danach is is ja schön und gut,aber in DIESEM run war er dd,d.h. bedarf auf dd zeug und nicht tank zeug...jeder tank musste klein anfangen,normale inis und einsteiger heros nach tank zeug abklappern etc.,genauso die dds,soll das also heißen, dass ein einfacher dd need auf ein derzeit einer der besten tank schwerter machen kann machen kann,obwohl er als dd in diesem run mitkam und auch als solcher need auf seine sachen machen sollte?


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Thread vorerst zu. Hauptsache er bleibt sauber und konstruktiv.


Ui, gefährliche Formulierung Maladin.
Du meinst, Du läßt den Thread zu indem Du ihn auf läßt, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (24. April 2009)

hab auch schon vieles erlebt mit dks.
bin aber selber dk und auch wenn ich am tankequip farmen war aber dd in eine hero eingeladen wurde hab ich immer zuerst den tank gefragt ob er es braucht.

so einen jägergimp hatte ich auch schon. aber ich fahr mit meinem dk-tank schon 1.5-1.8 k dps in heros (blut geskillt, 25er naxx equipt). naja, der jäger hat knappe 1000 dps geschafft. hatte aber auch schon einen dk-tank, der mitgekommen ist als dd und nicht über 1,2 k rausgekommen ist und dem effektiven tank alles weggewürfelt hat.

und dann war ich eine halbe woche später mit meinem 65er priester-twink unterwegs und wir haben einen dk mit in die ini genommen, der satte 900 dps (auf level 65 !!) gefahren hat.

ich bin zwar kein dps ansagefan, für mich zählen mehr die cc-fähigkeiten (die zwar nicht mehr gebraucht werden, aber trotzdem) und irreführung auf den tank usw.
aber wenn dann einer kommt, der keinen schaden macht, nicht weiss was cc heisst, irreführung nicht gelernt hat, da es kein dmg macht. UND trotz allem das gefühl hat er sei der geilste, dann schau ich mir halt doch immer den dps vergleich an (dps verglichen mit seinen worten mein ich).
und solche kommen hin und wieder auf die igno.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

@ Dalmus : ja ich glaube schon ^^
@ Darerus93: danke, dass wenigstens einer lacht ^^
@ Happychaos: /sign


----------



## Cradle01 (24. April 2009)

Ihr seit alle so cool.....DPS ,Equip usw und Schuld haben immer die anderen(Jäger,DK)

Wenn man in einer Ini ist ist es IMMER möglich das einer auf ein Teil würfelt und man es nicht bekommt wo als ist es das Problem?Ich finde eine Herabstufung der einzelnen Klassen (Tank,DD) ist albern.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (24. April 2009)

Lieber Threadstarter, 
natürlich ein sehr ärgerliches Ereignis, und typisch für DK´s (nicht alle, aber gefühlte 99,99%).
Genau deswegen nehme ich wenn ich Gruppen aufbaue nur seltenst DKs mit.
Naja, und typisch für Nethersturm, der Server war schon immer etwas...... seltsam.

Was ich wesentlich schlimmer jedoch finde:
In letzter Zeit sind Tanks noch mehr Mangelware.
Da sucht man STUNDEN nach nem Tank und findet nur DDs - kaum droppt Tankequip steckt sichs der DD ein mit dem Kommentar: "Im Raid bin ich Tank"
Nuff said....


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Ich vermeide ganz einfach Stoffies beim Gruppenaufbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. April 2009)

Geschichte ist eh erfunden, von daher sollten wir uns nicht die Köpfe heiß diskutieren.

Ansonsten muss man vor der Ini drüber sprechen. Alternative: Tank ist Plündermeister.
Als Tank mit Gildies in eine Ini gehen, um ein spezielles ITEM zu bekommen und sich das dann von nem random wegrollen zu lassen ... tja .... shit happens

Leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## jeef (24. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> DK's sind die neuen Hunter need auf alles!!!
> 
> Hab schon genug ähnliches erlebt.



sehe ich absolut genauso

naja die mehrheit ausnahmen gibt es immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. April 2009)

Hmm ganz einfach vorher klären ansonsten PP

Ich Spiele mit meinen DK im Dualspec ist eigentlich Tank kann aber auf Unholy gehen Dmgklamotten anziehen und bums machen u wenn dann was dropt was ich fürs tanken brauchen gibs nur eine Taste need

warum mir hat auch schon ein Holypriest den t7 kopf von kel weggewürfelt obewohl er schon das 2te T7 set fast voll hatte kann man nix machen (anmerkung ich hatte nur 3 setteile 2 hab ich für marken geholt u die Schultern sind gedropt)


----------



## SavagePoetry (24. April 2009)

Ich denk mal jeder hat in seiner WoW-History so ne story, und in jeder kommt der böse Hunter un lootet alles wech, bei uns auf Tirion sogar einer Ashbringer aber das is ne andre Geschichte^^.

Ich hab nix gegen Jäger ohne Skill, machts mir persönlich leichter wenn ich mal ne Gruppe suche, ja und auch die 0-0-71 Hunter gibts bei uns. Aber was wärs denn wenn alle full Skill hätten, alles nach Wunsch läuft, am besten nen Wunschzettel an das Lootkind vorm pull und go.
Viele können gar ned damit umgehen wenn einr kommt der besser ist als er selber.
Wenn alles nach Plan laufen soll hol ich Might and Magic raus, linear und solo, das weis ich was kommt.

Es ist doch irgendwo der reiz, einer istach einer ID Naxx 25 mit 7 Epixx raus der andre hatte nach 5 ID's ned mal 3 Epixx, hat ja nix mit Skill zu tun.

Mim Pala hatt ich das Schwert auch nach 7 Runs, juhu, 2 TAge Später hatte ich Salzmanns Töter der Leblosen, aber was solls Gefreut hats mich beide male.

Und was mir beim lesen auffiel war der satz nennen wir ihn später "Der Heiler", kam aber nix mehr von dem^^

Straight on, es droppt alles irgentwann


----------



## Creciente (24. April 2009)

@Te

Dummerweise kann ich deine Geschichte recht gut nachvollziehen.
So spiele ich einen Stoffi als Heiler und einen Todesritter mit der Lizenz zur Schadensverursachung und je nach Equipment zur Aggressionskontrolle.
Es passiert mir mit diesen Klassen nun sehr oft, dass ein Stoff-DD (und nicht nur die) auf offensichtliche Heiler Items würfeln oder wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin, dass viele aufgrund des Dualspeccs sich ein 2.Equipment zusammen suchen. (Bitte sagt jetzt nicht, es gäbe keine "HeilerItems" mehr. Das wäre nicht wahr.)

Dagegen habe ich an sich nichts und es gibt auch nur sehr wenige Items, die wirklich noch was verbessern würden.
Man darf das aber nicht zu eng sehen.
Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn man Runde für Runde in dieser Instanz zusehen muss, wie die einzelnen Loots immer an die anderen gehen.
Als Gruppenleader hat man dagegen aber auch eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, solche Situationen zu vermeiden.
Der Gruppenleiter ist der "Gott" der Gruppe und entscheidet, wer mitkommt, wer vorzeitig gehen darf und auch wer welchen Loot bekommen wird, sofern das nicht durch die Plünderregeln vereinfacht festgelegt wurde.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass du vor jedem Bosskampf die Lootregeln so festlegen kannst, dass du dir das rausnehmen kannst, was du für angemessen hälst.
Das ist sicherlich nicht die feine Art, aber durchaus legitim. Kein GM würde daraufhin tätig werden.
Als Tipp: Gib vorher im Chat bekannt, dass du den Loot für dich beanspruchst und Einwände vorher zu machen sind. Wer sich darauf nicht einlassen will, soll gehen. Sicherheitshalber vor dem Bosskampf den Plündermeister aktivieren und dann den loot zuteilen.
Ganz einfaches Spiel.

Zu deinen Fragen:
Da die Rechtschreibung teilweise so grottig ist, läuft nichts mehr ohne TS. Wer nicht reinkommt, will auch nicht unbedingt mit. 
Schurken und Todesritter mit ^'`´ bekommen bei mir grundsätzlich diverse Mädchennamen.
Todesritter werden von mir zuerst sehr genau beobachtet. Arsenal/Erfolgscheck sind hier einfach Pflicht. Dabei geht es aber gar nicht so darum ob ein DK jetzt schon in der Instanz YX war oder ob das Gear stimmt (ich mag Herausforderungen) sondern ob der DK weiß worauf es bei seiner Klasse ankommt. Ich habe schon DKs mit Intequipment und Zaubermachtgear gesehen.
Was die Lootregeln betrifft, habe ich dir ja schon beschrieben wie ich das handhaben würde.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Rellikss (24. April 2009)

Wir machen das inzwischen relativ einfach bei uns in der Gilde. Sollten wir Hero´s farmen (selten da alle eigentlich schon so auf dem Stand naxx10 -25 sind) wird einfach auf das gewürfelt wo need ist und  wo Random mit ist, wir einfach PM eingestellt und fertig. Vorher werden die lootverhältnisse geklärt und das hat bis jetzt immer super geklappt.


----------



## geVayn (24. April 2009)

Ich versteh ja wenn mann sich aufregt wenn der Pala die Robe wegwürfelt. Wenn ein DD-DK einem Tank-DK einen Einhänder wegwürfelt find ich das bestenfalls ärgerlich. Deshalb jetzt zu Buffed zu rennen und einen Thread zu erstellen, in dem man sich selbst noch gleich als selbstverliebten Egomanen outet und nebenbei versucht den Jäger der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben (der offensichtlich noch nie in der Ini war und vom Tank - also dir - nicht richtig eingewiesen wurde, ergo relativ schuldfrei ist), finde ich doch arg übertrieben. In diesem Forum wimmelt es nur so von Threads zum Thema "Würfel-Regeln", da braucht man so eine Selbstbeweihräucherung nicht auch noch zweimal reinzustellen. Ob wir mehr deiner Ergüsse lesen wollen? Nein, ich habe da keinen Bedarf.

BTT: An sich hätte der DD-DK fragen können, ob er mitwürfeln darf. Aber dann hätte er eh ein "Nein" gekriegt... Ihr hättet Ihn auch vorher darüber aufklären können dass du auf das Schwert alleinigen Anspruch erhebst. Falls er nachher mit dem Schwert rumlief finde ich es noch nachvollziehbar (aus seiner Sicht). Falls er nachher das Schwert bloß entzaubert oder verkauft hat -> dann ist er zu Recht auf deiner Igno.


----------



## _Yo_ (24. April 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.



Joa damit wäre wohl alles gesagt^^


----------



## neo1986 (24. April 2009)

Dks sind ein paenomen fuer scih >.<


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Joa damit wäre wohl alles gesagt^^


Wenn man mal außer Acht lässt, dass der TE der TANK Dk war und der andere der DD Dk... fällt uns was auf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

das letzte mal als mir sowas ähnliches passiert ist war ich mit meinem dk twink in azjol nicht hero

hatten nen  80er healer dabei, der ein freund von dem tank dk war

erster boss tot und wer hat need auf das leder item mit int? natürlich der priester-healer (weils ers angeblich brauchte)

der hatte wohl irgendwie nen sprung inner schüssel

beim zweiten boss wars net anders

bei anub pullte dann der dk tank den boss ohne auf unsern magier zu warten der dann nett von draußen winken durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der tolle healer war kurz davor den armen mage rauszuschmeißen, weil dieser angeblich zu dumm sei beim bosspull da zusein -.-


aufjeden fall war der nette healer auf der igno meines dk, da er allerdings zeichen wie `´°^ im namen hatte wars schwer diese zeichen zumerken


jetzt kommts: mit meinem main hatte ich danach mal bock auf naxx25 rdm

und wer war dabei? der nette priester-healer von vorhin

( allerdings war er merkwürdiger weise dazu in der lage beim konstrukteur irgendwie das tanken hinzubekommen (war wohl vl eigl n tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Oo)


----------



## NewMajinBoo (24. April 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> sone leute gibts überall...
> in jedem spiel und, oh wunder, auch im rl!
> da hilft kein weinen da hilft kein flehen (sogar kicken hilft nich viel
> 
> ...



xD is dir aufgefallen dass du ne zweite möglichkeit in deiner sig genannt hast?

("Und wenn wirklich nichts mehr hilft.... Menscheit auslöschen!") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. April 2009)

Und was bringt das jetzt wenn du hier rumheulst?


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Und was bringt das jetzt wenn du hier rumheulst?



was bringt dir die frage?
kann man sich selbst denken, warum der TE das schreibt oder?


----------



## Kawock (24. April 2009)

1. Legasthenie =/= Analphabetismus
2. Schlecht geschrieben.
3. Passiert! 

So far*


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. April 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Und was bringt das jetzt wenn du hier rumheulst?


Was bringt dein sinnloser Post?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. April 2009)

> 1. nicht richtig schreiben und sich einfach so benehmen,als kämen sie frisch von der Rütlischule,
> 2. absolute Kreativlinge bei der Namensfindung sind,
> 3. Todesritter sind und/oder
> 4. die Lootregeln kennen und trotzdem "Need" drücken,weil das gedroppte Item lila ist !?



1.) auf ignore packen UND auf die freundeliste mit der notiz "KACKNOOB"
2.) find ich nicht so schlimm wenns nicht mehr als ein ^ ´ oder ` ist. kann auch nen bekannter name sein (leeroy, athene usw...)... namen aus hdr oder so nerven langsam. irgendwie sind das immer noobs -.-
3.) mag keine dks... werden ignoriert (nein nicht auf die ignoreliste gepackt^^)
4.) kicken + <siehe "punkt 1">


warum pack ich die leute dann auch auf die fl? ganz einfach. meine ignoreliste ist sowieso bis zum rand voll und ich will wissen wen ich warum auf ignore hab^^ nacher lösch ich die wieder von der ignoreliste weil ich kp hab wer das ist oder warum ich den auf ignore hatte... will mir den ja nicht nochmal antun.


----------



## Annovella (24. April 2009)

Was ich äusserst interessant finde ist die Tatasche, dass die meisten Random-Dmg-Dealer meist sowenig DPS fahren, dass man denkt, sie würden nur nackt und ohne Waffen auf Mobs hauen.

Seit der Dualspecc gehe ich mit meinem Freund, der Heilshami ist in Heroinis und suchen fix 3 DDs, da ich selbst Tankdruide bin. Meistens sieht der Dmg Meter so aus: 1. Ein Spieler mit 1800 Dps*wow imba* - 2. Ich und gleichauf mit 5% Dmgunterschied zu mir die anderen 2 DDs mit 800-1200 Dps

Ich frage mich, wie ein Fullepicequipter Jäger, der ssogar 50k Ehrenhafte Siege hat - also eigendlich erfahren ist - nur sowenig Dps fahren kann? Ein Jäger mit dem equip müsste eigendlich schon mit autoshot 2k Dps fahren.
Es AoEn auch sehr wenige Randomdds

Einmal war mein Freund und ich als DDs mit in einer Instanz, er Eleshami und ich Eule - weil der Tank und der Heiler zusammen gehörten und ungelogen mindestens 2 Minuten vor jedem Trashmobpull gewartet haben, haben wir einfach umgespecct und haben die Instanz sozusagen zu zweit gecleared. Einfach klasse, wie der eigendlichliche Heiler und Tank nichtmal gepeilt haben, dass wir das Ruder übernommen haben... und das genialste war, als wir einen Boss zu zweit umgehauen haben, als der DD und der eigendliche Heiler und Tank noch bei 2 normalen Mobs beschäftigt waren..^^

ich weiss, ich weiss, es gibt viele Spieler, die kein Talent in die Wiege bekommen haben, aber eine Menge dieser "Fälle" überschlagen echt das Weltbild - welches der Meinung ist, dass Menschen intelligenter als Fliegen sind


----------



## fabdiem (24. April 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> dass Menschen intelligenter als Fliegen sind



das wäre mir neu


----------



## seeker75 (24. April 2009)

Hey Krolaxx,vllt. kennst mich noch aus Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm,erinnert mich an einen BU Hero Run den ich nie vergessen werde.

Der Jäger und ich brauchen den Ring,während der vergelter 2 Ringe aus Naxx 25 hat die besser sind.

Alle drücken need,rätselhafterweise auch der pala.

Das nächste was ich sah ließ mich ohne Shami in Kampfrausch fallen:

"****paladin erhält die Beute" WTF?

Wir fragten ihn warum er need hatte.Was kam?

"hab nen Schurken auf 65,den wollt ich bald hochspielen und dann hat der auf 80 nen guten Ring"

Die ganze Grp ist geschockt,der Pala muss sich sogar vom Tank Kritik anhören obwohl er den Ring natürlich nicht braucht.Der Paladin redet kein Wort mehr und der Tank macht PM an damit das nicht noch beim Boss passiert,wo er ja den Caster-Ring gebrauchen könnte für sein "Lichtblitz"-Eq.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Die ganze Grp ist geschockt,der Pala muss sich sogar vom Tank Kritik anhören obwohl er den Ring natürlich nicht braucht.Der Paladin redet kein Wort mehr und der Tank macht PM an damit das nicht noch beim Boss passiert,wo er ja den Caster-Ring gebrauchen könnte für sein "Todesmantel"-Eq.


Hmm... Pala und Todesmantel EQ... wo ist der Fehler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (24. April 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> das wäre mir neu



:-)


----------



## seeker75 (24. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hmm... Pala und Todesmantel EQ... wo ist der Fehler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fehler ist behoben^^


----------



## noizycat (24. April 2009)

Über die Intelligenz einer Rasse, die sich mit Freuden selbst zu Grunde richtet, lässt sich eh streiten .... *g*
Und unterschieden sich menschliche Gene nicht nur minimal von denen diverser Insekten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@TE: So ist das leider mit unbekannten Gruppenmitgliedern, man weiss nie, was einen erwartet ... Manche gehen deswegen ja nur gildenintern. Ich stelle den miesen Erfahrungen dann aber doch gegenüber, wie viele sympathische Leute ich schon über Randomgruppen getroffen habe, und das überwiegt definitv. Spielen ja nicht nur Idioten, das wärs ja noch ... 
Wobei ich zugebe, dass ich dort, wo ich schon ewig auf ein bestimmtes Item hoffe, doch ganz froh bin, wenn ich die einzige Klasse mit möglichem Need bin. ^^

Viel Glück bei zukünftigem Würfeln!

PS: Wenn ich mit meinem DK als DD wo mitgehe, frage ich bei Tankequip zuerst, obs der Tank braucht. Wenn ja, passe ich ...

PPS: Ob sich die *Todesritter sind dumm* Leute darüber im  Klaren sind, dass die meisten DKs noch mind. 1 andere 80er-Klasse haben? Und davon viele z.B. Tanks oder Heiler sind, über die sich nie jemand beschweren würde? Fraglich, ob die Spieler mit dem Charwechsel plötzlich völlig andere Menschen werden.
Es gibt keine dummen Klassen, nur dumme Spieler ....


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Und unterschieden sich menschliche Gene nicht nur minimal von denen diverser Insekten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Laut Agent Smith ist der Mensch ja ein Virus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (24. April 2009)

*So, ich hab mir mal die Geschichte durchgelesen vom Nervtötendem Todesritter.*

1. Warum sollte ein DK kein Bedarf auf einen Tankwaffe haben können/dürfen?
2. Die Geschichte ist von dir nur geschrieben um deine Frust, über deinen Pech beim Würfeln wegzutrösten.
3. Passiert halt. DK`s benötigen die Kriegersachen ebenfalls. Da sie nix mit Palakrempel anfangen können (wie der Rest der WoW Welt), ausser den Paladinen.
4. Viel Glück  beim nächsten mal! Und lass dich nicht so frustrieren. Its just a game! 

Lg. Thelani


----------



## Karius (24. April 2009)

Thelani schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte ein DK kein Bedarf auf einen Tankwaffe haben können/dürfen?
> 2. Die Geschichte ist von dir nur geschrieben um deine Frust, über deinen Pech beim Würfeln wegzutrösten.
> 3. Passiert halt. DK`s benötigen die Kriegersachen ebenfalls. Da sie nix mit Palakrempel anfangen können (wie der Rest der WoW Welt), ausser den Paladinen.
> 4. Viel Glück  beim nächsten mal! Und lass dich nicht so frustrieren. Its just a game!



Das empfinde ich als B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T. 

Mit dem gleichen Argument könnte ein Pala auf Stoffsachen würfeln.

Wenn er als DD dabei ist, dann ist er DD nicht "DK ich kann auch mal Tank sein". Ist bei jedem anderen Hybrid das Gleiche.


----------



## RazZerrR (24. April 2009)

Messino schrieb:


> und ich würde einfach versuchen immer ohne dk zu gehen ddler findest du geung


<eigene Meinung>


Haha manche Leute sind echt erbärmlich. Seid ihr neidusch auf DK`s nur, weil sie mehr Schaden machen als ihr? Oder warum gibt es eine generelle Abneigung gegen Todesritter?
Und die Leute die mit RND`s gehen haben im Endeffekt auch selber Schuld, wenn sie so einen Vollidioten, der von jeder Klasse kommen kann, in die Gruppe einlädt. Außerdem kann man sich vorher absprechen, aber dazu sind einige Leute nur zu doof und hinterher ärgern sie sich dann, weil sie nicht das bekommen was sie wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer hiegegen flamet bestätigt meine Meinung...

</eigene Meinung>


----------



## noizycat (24. April 2009)

Insgesamt hat das Dualspecc das ganze Lootproblem (sofern man es zum Problem macht ... sind ja nur Pixel) nicht gerade vereinfacht ... Dualspieler kommen jetzt jedenfalls oft damit, dass sie kein "Secondequip" haben, sondern eben 2 abwechselnde Erstausstattungen ... auch die Regelung, wonach man nur auf das Need hat, als das man gerade in der Instanz ist, fällt oft weg, grad wenn jemand extra überredet wurde, doch mal als Tank/Heal/DD zu fungieren ... ^^

Aber das schweift vom Thema ab. ^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (24. April 2009)

Einfach beim nächsten mal vor den Endboss Plündermeister anmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. April 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Einfach beim nächsten mal vor den Endboss Plündermeister anmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum finde ich diese Idee nur so genial? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Und wer hiegegen flamet bestätigt meine Meinung...


Womit dein Beitrag schonmal jeglicher Diskussionsgrundlage entbehrt....


----------



## War-Rock (24. April 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Das empfinde ich als B.U.L.L.S.H.I.T.
> 
> Mit dem gleichen Argument könnte ein Pala auf Stoffsachen würfeln.
> 
> Wenn er als DD dabei ist, dann ist er DD nicht "DK ich kann auch mal Tank sein". Ist bei jedem anderen Hybrid das Gleiche.



Das mit dem jäger da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber reden, da hätte ich auch so gehandelt. Aber beim DK will ich mal nicht so eindeutig sein. Entweder ich nehme besagte klasse nicht mit, die mir was wegrollen "könnten" weil man nie weiß was für Nappos man da rein bekommt. Oder ich kläre das vorher ab, wenn er das haben möchte, dann nehme ich ihn nicht mit, wenn er sagt, nö ich bin doch DD, dann nehme ich ihn mit. Klar war es hier so, dass man als Tank das vorrecht hat, aber wenn man schon so viele auf der Igno hat, dann hat man auch schon einiges erlebt und kann sowas vorher abklären. Ein bisschen hat er auch selber schuld dran. Wenn ich als DD mitgehe und auf Healer und Tanksachen rollen will, dann kläre ich das im Vorraus mit dem part ob das entweder ok ist, dass beide rollen oder er das nicht mehr braucht, sonst gehe ich nicht mit. Fertig. Andersrum, wie ich schon gesagt habe, kläre ich das auch vorher wenn ich wen invite, und ich unbedingt was brauch.

Was ich allerdings scheiße finde wenn Mages rumheulen weil Eulen ihnen was wegrollen. Für Caster kenne ich keine Rüstungsklassen, solange die Stats für beide passen. Wo es sich allerdings explizit um klamotten für andere speccs handelt solte man das vorher abklären.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Geschichte ist eh erfunden, von daher sollten wir uns nicht die Köpfe heiß diskutieren.
> 
> Ansonsten muss man vor der Ini drüber sprechen. Alternative: Tank ist Plündermeister.
> Als Tank mit Gildies in eine Ini gehen, um ein spezielles ITEM zu bekommen und sich das dann von nem random wegrollen zu lassen ... tja .... shit happens
> ...



nein mein freund - lediglich die uhrzeit ist erfunden (und das ereignis beim harpunenboss - jedoch hat der jäger uns wirklich durch den pull gewiped,da der heiler AFK war - daher habe ich das ereignis erfunden,um den jäger so dämlich dastehen zu lassen,wie er wirklich war =)


----------



## Perenias (24. April 2009)

Ich persönlich lade Spieler mit solch "angelehnten" Namen ungern oder garnicht ein. Meiner Meinung nach versteckt sich dahinter entweder ein seeehr junger Mensch, oder eben einfallslose, unkreative Spieler. Warum auch immer, ich habe eine Abneigung dagegen !

Wenn jemand nicht ordentlich schreiben kann ist das für mich kein Grund Ihn zu kicken. Meine Gedanken mache ich mir natürlich schon... Schlechte Kentnisse der deutschen Sprache, Ausländern, Kind ?! Was auch immer, so lange er gut spielt sei das verziehen.

Pere


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Perenias schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lade Spieler mit solch "angelehnten" Namen ungern oder garnicht ein. Meiner Meinung nach versteckt sich dahinter entweder ein seeehr junger Mensch, oder eben einfallslose, unkreative Spieler. Warum auch immer, ich habe eine Abneigung dagegen !


/sign hab dem nix mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2009)

Auch wenn man die 2743. "mimimi mir wurde was weggewürfelt"-Geschichte derart in die Länge zieht wird sie davon nicht aufregender.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Hey Krolaxx,vllt. kennst mich noch aus Naxx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nice one !!! klar =)
@ community: find ich geil,dass das geflame großteils aufgehört hat und nun eine diskussion zu stande kam =)

naja...ich werde demnächst von einem anderen ereignis erzählen, allerdings werde ich diesen schreibstil wohl besser ablegen und mir was neues aufdenken,wie man das ganze aufpeppen kann (nein es wird kein mimimi sondern ein "ach wie toll WoW doch sein kann..."

dann wäre da noch die sache mit "dem heiler"  (^^)

er hatte sich erstmal tierisch über die schreibskills des jägers abgerofled !^^
dann beim endboss hat er mir rechtgegeben und er war an sich ne coole sau ^^


----------



## Elrendel (24. April 2009)

Naja fangen wir mal (bitte die reine kleinschreibung zu entschuldigen bin zu faul)

1. einhandtankschwert dk prädikat nutzlos (außer du bist ein paladin und hälst dich für einen dk) weil du wirst auch ein wenig dps brauchen zum tanken und die wirst du mit dem buttermesser nicht schaffen.

2. zum jäger (ich weiß nicht warum die jägerklasse so als noobklasse verschrien ist mein main ist selbst einer und ich hab zu bc zeiten alles bis auf die heilerklassen auf 70 und epsich gehabt und ich finde zur zeit sind schurken und todesritter um einiges leichter zu spielen kenn sie aber noch nicht im raidkontent aber meine recountanzeige und der spielstil der 2 klassen lassen mich das vermuten) 
tja wenn du so der imbaspieler bist und das offensichtlich ein anfänger ist das flüster den typen doch an und erklär ihm in ts alles (hab ich selber schon einige male gemacht und he die sind jetzt gute dd oder tanks geworden und raiden mit erfolg), du wirst merken das der/die spieler/in (will ja politisch korrekt bleiben) sehr dankbar sein wird weil woher soll er/sie den wissen was er/sie falsch macht, außerdem grüßen dich dann einige leute mehr in dalaran und du hast immer ein paar für eine instanz (ja dankbarkeit findet man auch in wow)

3. Reden hilft wenn du die selbe klasse, oder jemanden mitnimmst der die gleich ausrüstung tragen kann, hmm naja naheliegend das der den selben plan hat wie du was die items angeht und naja 2 tanks in einer hero braucht man halt ned (hab es in kara auch einige male so gemacht das ich als tank mitging und aber sagte ich will blutschrei war dann überhaupt kein problem soviel zum thema first need bei skillung reden hilft)
oder du nimmst ganz einfach keinen dk, pala oder krieger mit dds gibts wie sand am meer in wow

(ä ja warum politische korrektheit, heute wurde ich in einem Vortrag darauf hingewiesen das zb. wörter wie "man" nicht chendergerecht sind [saufen die alle] weil man es mit dem wort mann irgendwie gleichsetzen kann [also ich persönlich finde das kann doch keine frau stören oder sry aber das beschäftigt mich schon den ganzen tag] weil was ist den mit der höflichen anrede Sie [extra groß geschrieben] die man (oje hier ist es schon wieder) auch für männer verwendet muss, muss man die jetzt auch irgendwie anders schreiben um für die männer politisch korrekt zu bleiben?????????

Mfg
Euer verwirrter sich nie kurz fassender El


----------



## ramsleier (24. April 2009)

Vorab: Ich spiel auch Jäger und nein, ich würfle nicht auf alles Bedarf

Aber für solche Jäger schäme ich mich zu tiefst. Genau wegen solchen trotteln sind wir Jäger so verhasst, obwohl es auch ganz nette und gute Spieler unter uns hat. Ich bitte Euch einfach, nicht alle in den gleichen Sack zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xartos (24. April 2009)

wenn jemand die gruppe am weiterkommen hindert, nicht genug schaden macht oder aus einem dämlichen grund die gruppe wipen lässt wird er gekickt.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Naja fangen wir mal (bitte die reine kleinschreibung zu entschuldigen bin zu faul)
> 
> 1. einhandtankschwert dk prädikat nutzlos (außer du bist ein paladin und hälst dich für einen dk) weil du wirst auch ein wenig dps brauchen zum tanken und die wirst du mit dem buttermesser nicht schaffen.



mit was sollte ich nochmal tanken !? Nem zweihänder und nicht Kritimmun !?
habe bereits mehrmals geschrieben, dass es vor dem patch war, und es noch keine Rune des Steinhautgargoyles gab.

ich bin der ansicht,dieser jäger war ein hofflungsloser fall (die nutzung von ebay will ich ihm nicht unterstellen). durchaus gibt es auch sehr erwachsene und fähige jäger.


----------



## MAczwerg (24. April 2009)

was kick du assi auch den jäger......  wer leute in eine ini mitnimmt die er ned kennt und ihnen eine id verpasst muss auch die Nerven haben sie bis zum ende zu ertragen oder ihnen was beibringen.

btw eine normale gruppe kann einen 900dps spieler verkraften so schwer sind die heros ned


----------



## Pacster (24. April 2009)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> was kick du assi auch den jäger......  wer leute in eine ini mitnimmt die er ned kennt und ihnen eine id verpasst muss auch die Nerven haben sie bis zum ende zu ertragen oder ihnen was beibringen.
> 
> btw eine normale gruppe kann einen 900dps spieler verkraften so schwer sind die heros ned




Ähnliches dachte ich mir auch. Mir ist es auch schon passiert das ich das Harpunenevent zu früh gestartet habe....einfach weil ich da vorher ewig nicht mehr drin war und das halt schnell passiert wenn man um die ecke düst.
Das mit dem Pet kann jedem mal passieren. Ich habe schon ganze Inzen im PvP-Dress gemacht...oder mit Anglerhut auf dem Kopf. Okay...ein fehlendes Pet ist etwas auffälliger als ein falscher Dress bei nem Priester in Shadowform(oder ein ohnehin nicht angezeigter Hut)...aber trotzdem.

Außerdem kann man sich sowas ja ganz einfach ersparen: Man nimmt nämlich grundsätzlich keinen LegoLars oder Leute mit vielen "`´^" mit....erstere sind nämlich meistens Kinder...und letztere haben ein extremes Geltungsbedürfnis. ;-)


----------



## seeker75 (24. April 2009)

Perenias schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lade Spieler mit solch "angelehnten" Namen ungern oder garnicht ein. Meiner Meinung nach versteckt sich dahinter entweder ein seeehr junger Mensch, oder eben einfallslose, unkreative Spieler. Warum auch immer, ich habe eine Abneigung dagegen !



Hat nix damit zu tun wie der Mensch ist.Wir haben einen Hunter in der Gilde der auch Legolas mit sämtlichen Sonderzeichen heißt(nein er war nicht dabei,er ist Lvl 63^^),aber er ist ein Klasse Kerl!


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> was kick du assi auch den jäger......  wer leute in eine ini mitnimmt die er ned kennt und ihnen eine id verpasst muss auch die Nerven haben sie bis zum ende zu ertragen oder ihnen was beibringen.
> 
> btw eine normale gruppe kann einen 900dps spieler verkraften so schwer sind die heros ned


KANN sie schon, MUSS sie aber nicht...


----------



## Berrid (24. April 2009)

wieder so ein typischer Heul Threat.
man kann sich ja auch vorher mal absprechen.


----------



## Ligyron (24. April 2009)

nur ganz kurz, bitte versuche dich das nächste mal ein wenig kürzer zu fassen, man wartet gegen ende nämlich auf einen höhepunkt, welcher eigentlich nicht wirklich kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (24. April 2009)

dann geh halt nur mit deiner gilde
 sonst  vorher absprechen
und die welt geht nicht unter wenn man ein lila item nicht bekommt


----------



## GrayWolf (24. April 2009)

Lassen wir mal die Eigenarten von einigen Namensgebungen beiseite. Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich sehr unterschiedlich.

Doch das mit dem Wegloten von Gegenständen ist und bleibt ein Problem in WoW. Ich selber habe eigentlich schon keinen Drang mehr mit einer Randomgroup in ein Dungeon zu gehen. Da spricht man vorher ab wer auf die "gewissen Stücke" need machen darf und dann hat man da einige "Heuchler" in der Gruppe.

Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob es nun ein DK, Hunter oder wer auch immer ist. Das Spielchen habe ich schon bei allen Rassen und Klassen erlebt.

Es ist nur so, die Leute, die fair spielen und leider auch die gleiche Klasse spielen tragen das "Ar...loch-Schild" ungewollt mit sich rum.


----------



## Nonsinn (24. April 2009)

ironie... hunter gekickt, weil er ein noob ist und gleich nen nächsten noob gefangen, der dir nen schwert wegrollt.

und pls keine anti-dk-flames.


----------



## Lightsaver (24. April 2009)

naja - musst du zugeben - bei soviel dks ist der weizen nur schwer von der spreu zu trennen...


----------



## Nortrom141 (24. April 2009)

Ich hasse ALLE Todesritter (auser den ein oder andern den ich gut kenne) aber die rdms kannste alle knicken.
entweder ihr ghul pullt, sie würfeln dein Item weg, sie machmn absolut dumme kommentare oder sonstiges

Warris ftw =D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (24. April 2009)

Gibt genug solche leute. haben das prinzip nicht verstanden-da hilft wirklich fast nurnoch g-intern. was wohl passiert wäre, wenn du dem was für dd eq wegwürfelst? ... ich wills garnicht wissen^^


----------



## Caymian (24. April 2009)

sowas is  mir auch schon oft passiert und deshalb versuche ich nie platten träger mit zu nehmen


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.


Jupp sehe ich auch so. Wenn man denn einen DK in die Gruppe holt ist er spätestens seit der Dualskillung sowohl DD als auch Tank. Da muss man schon vorher abklären wenn man auf etwas Bedarf hat, was da droppen könnte.


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jupp sehe ich auch so. Wenn man denn einen DK in die Gruppe holt ist er spätestens seit der Dualskillung sowohl DD als auch Tank. Da muss man schon vorher abklären wenn man auf etwas Bedarf hat, was da droppen könnte.


Wie der TE schon geschrieben hat... Es war VOR!! Dualskillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wie der TE schon geschrieben hat... Es war VOR!! Dualskillung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja erster Satz:
Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen

Letzter Satz:
Alles geschah vor Dualspecc. 

Was davon soll nun stimmen?


----------



## Larmina (24. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Tja erster Satz:
> Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen
> 
> Letzter Satz:
> ...


Ganz klar: 42


----------



## Gilindriana (24. April 2009)

Todesritter sind die neuen Jäger.
Früher hieß es immer "*HUNTERITEM!!!*" jetzt ist alles fürn DK


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

so sehr weit vor dualspecc kann es wohl kaum passiert sein, sonst hättest du es wohl schon früher gepostet.
mein main ist auch ein DK und ich habe auch auf tanksachen need gewürfelt, bevor patch 3.1 rauskam. nur mit dem unterschied, dass ich den leuten am anfang gesagt habe, weswegen ich in der instanz war.
es gab keine probleme damit. und selbst wenn - dualspecc war doch absehbar.. aber ist schon doof, dass er es nicht vorher angekündigt hat...


----------



## Howjin15 (25. April 2009)

Wir hatten ma in Gundrak hero n schurken mit 800 DPS... der Hunter in der gruppe hat zu mir gewispert: "Ich wette der Epic ring vom wenboss droppd und der schurke bkommt ihn! -.-!"
Tja: Wir legen endboss, Ring droppt, schurke würfelt: 86, hunter 29.... Schurke auf igno bei hunter war die folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War au nicht gerade der netteste.

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Houdson (25. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Def Schwert und der Tankende Tank hat nach anstand her first need.



klare sache... glaub nie daran dass sich rnd an die gleichen lootregeln halten wie gildies... mehr gibts eig nich dazu zu sagen


----------



## Doomsta (25. April 2009)

DK = fail


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> DK = fail



ist natürlich ein qualifizierter beitrag, den wir hier brauchen...

begründung mit argumentationskette oder etwas ähnlichem? oder einfach nur gegen einen DK verloren im PVP oder beim würfeln???


----------



## ciaz (25. April 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Wir hatten ma in Gundrak hero n schurken mit 800 DPS... der Hunter in der gruppe hat zu mir gewispert: "Ich wette der Epic ring vom wenboss droppd und der schurke bkommt ihn! -.-!"
> Tja: Wir legen endboss, Ring droppt, schurke würfelt: 86, hunter 29.... Schurke auf igno bei hunter war die folge
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist auch Expertise drauf, was n Scheiss fürn Hunter bringt.


----------



## Da-Pusher (25. April 2009)

Ich glaub du brauchst ne neue Uhr


----------



## Dabow (25. April 2009)

Messino schrieb:


> igno und gut ist
> und ich würde einfach versuchen immer ohne dk zu gehen ddler findest du geung




Oh mein Gott ... dass kann man doch nicht verallgemeinern ! -.- 
Werd erwachsen


----------



## Thrakgul (25. April 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich schreib jetzt auch mal was. Mein erster Beitrag bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein wilder Schreiber auf Buffed. 

Also, ich habe absolut kein Verständnis für dich Threadersteller, denn wenn du mit Random Gruppen in eine Instanz gehst spricht man sich ab über Loot und Taktiken. Ob nun Dual Spec oder nicht ist egal, absprechen hilft, des weiteren bist du ein Todesritter und wenn du einen zweiten einlädst musst du dir doch im klaren sein das er vielleicht so wie du selbst, Interesse! an dem Tankschwert hat. Was den Jäger betrifft hab ich ebenfalls kein Verständnis, denn wir alle waren mal Anfänger und wenn du siehst das er nicht soviel DPS macht wie die heutigen Epic Jäger, wieso bist du dann nicht einfach so nett, und sagst ihm was er besser machen kann, wenn er dann mit einem nicht angebrachten Kommentar kommt, dann denkst dir halt einfach, gut er will sich nicht helfen lassen dann soll er doch machen was er will, du nimmst ihn dann einfach nicht mehr mit, du hast es dann aber wenigstens versucht, wenn er sich aber dann doch helfen lässt, kannst du stolz auf dich sein da du es geschafft hast einen noch nicht so erfahrenen Jäger auf die Seite der erfahrenen zu bringen, des weiteren war der Jäger vielleicht auch erst seit kurzem mit Beastmaster Skillung unterwegs, ich hab zwar kein Jäger weil mir reine Nah und Fernkämpfer (damit mein ich Jäger, Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister) zu langweilig sind, aber wenn er vorher eine andere Skillung hatte als Beastmaster kann es doch sein das er ohne Pet gekämpft hat und sich eben genau deswegen daran gewöhnt hat ohne Pet zu kämpfen, denn ein Jäger kann doch auch gut ohne Pet Schaden machen wenn er die passende Skillung hat (bin mir nicht sicher aber brauch ein Jäger für alle Skillungen ein Pet?), und ist ein Begleiter nicht nur ein Begleiter der dich unterstützt beim Schaden, Ausdauer Buff gibt (auf Hexenmeister/in Pet bezogen jetzt) usw.? (betonung liegt auf unterstützt). Wenn das der Fall ist was ich in meinem letzten Satz erwähnt hab dann ist es doch nicht so wichtig ob er sein Pet draußen hat oder nicht (vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch und Pets machen mehr Schaden als ich annehme). So und nun zum Abschluss meines ersten Kommentars, wenn wir alle Spieler die einem nicht so passen, gleich auf Ignore (meiner Meinung nach überflüssige Funktion, da man besser seine Problem aussprechen sollte als sie durch die Ignorfunktion zu ignorieren) setzen, gibt es immer mehr unerfahrene Spieler die sich von den großen Raidinstanzen abschirmen, weil sie nur noch wenig oder gar kein vertrauen mehr in sich haben und dabei einen teil ihres Spielspaßes verpassen. So das wars nun danke für eure bereitschaft meinen Kommentar bis hier zu lesen (falls ihr das tut). Falls ich ein paar Rechtschreibfehler gemacht hab, tut es mir leid ich bin kein Fan von Abkürzungen und Rechtschreibfehler, bin mir sicher das ich es dann beim nächsten mal besser machen werde, wenn ihr mich darauf hinweist. Ich bin übrigens ein Rollenspiel Spieler (Alter 21) auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius, meine Charakter sind Benufalar 80 Paladin und Thrakgul Krieger 80, wär interesse hat mit mir ein bisschen Rollenspiel zu spielen kann das gerne tun, indem er mich wenn ich Online bin anflüstert (meistens Abends ab 20 Uhr), bin gerne in Gesellschaft in der World of Warcraft. Danke für die aufmerksamkeit bis zum Schluss, wünsch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende, frohes spielen in der großen World of Warcraft. Danke und Tschüss. 

Thrakgul/Benufalar von Zirkel des Cenarius wünscht allen viele Grüße.


----------



## Lopuslavite (25. April 2009)

Also ich muss zu diesem gaaanzen Beitrag auch mal was sagen!

Bevor es die DK´s gab hat man auf den palas rumgehauen!Jetzt sind die DK´s da und man hat ne neue gruppe gefunden auf denen man rumhacken kann.

Ich selbst bin auch DK (aber auch ein mage als main) Nicht jeder DK spielt unfair oder lootet dem tank was weg!Dafür gibt es ja immerhin absprachen.
Ich weis nicht was euer problem ist!bei uns gibt es sowas ned!PM an bosserklärungen usw alles passt!und außerdem bei Random is es eh immer sch...

Deshalb machen wir alles Gildenintern ob Raids oder normale inis


UND wir helfen vor allem denen die noch nicht so klar kommen( wie mit dem jäger)


Was du da vom Stapel lässt is echt absolut hammer!!Ja jetzt könnt ihr euch über mich lustig machen oder auslassen aber es ist halt so



UND ICH SAGE ES NOCHMAL NICHT ALLE DK´S SIND SCHLECHT ES GIBT NUR NEIDER DIE NED DAMIT KLAR KOMMEN.


----------



## Murinus (25. April 2009)

ich als hunter würde auch bedarf machen  auf das schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum ist geil für pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mir kommt an jeder ecke der spruch hunter machen auf alles need.
und würde mal sagen 50.000 hunter können sich nicht irren 

ne mal im ernst klar ist es kein hunter item und bin auch der meinung das auch nen tank mal was an loot teilen kann ganz einfach nicht immer die 3 magier ... oder hexer usw .

aber second needf würd ich drauf machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (25. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed.de Community.
> 
> *Heut* ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen.
> 
> ...




Selfowend würde ich mal sagen...

BTT: Der einzige nervende DK in dieser Story bist defenitiv Du. Immer wieder schön zu sehen das einige Leute denke ein spezieller Loot wurde nur für Sie selber und nur Sie alleine von Blizzard ins Spiel gebracht.
Man kann sich sicherlich drüber einigen - aber wenn Mir jemand mit Deiner Arroganz in ner Ini unterkommen würde würde Ich Ihm das Tankschwert alleine schon aus Prinzip mit meinem HEXER(!!!) für mein "MetamorphoseTankEquip" wegrollen.


----------



## Sidious75 (25. April 2009)

Ebenfalls Todesritter.  jo sowasist mir auch schon passiert, nur würfel ich auf Tankitems nicht mit, hab auch schon einiges erlebt. 

Nicht alle Todesritter haben need auf alles. Man sollte nicht einfach alle  über einen kamm scheren.  Es gibt halt auch solche und andere.


----------



## norp (25. April 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig: Du als Todesritter hast Bedarf auf ein Tankschwert und ein anderer Todesritter darf dann nicht würfeln, weil er derzeit DD ist (bedenke: Dualskillung ist Live)? Sehr seltsam.


----------



## Pussimagnet (25. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> 13:37h – Ich bin ein netter Mensch und ich verzeihe Fehler – in diesem Fall auch Geburtsfehler – und wir machten uns an den Tierboss und dieser starb doch tatsächlich vor unserem Jägerlein – Der scheinbar nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass es sich hierbei um einen Boss handelte, weshalb er auch aus dem Raum weiter richtung „Harpunen Boss" rannte, und den Bosskampf aktivierte. Er sorgte für viel Verwirrung, als wir dann beim Loot von Harpunenträgern umgenietet wurden. Der letzte Kommentar vor dem Kick war ein „Uuuups…".



Sorry, aber für diesen Vergleich mit einem "Geburtsfehler" gehörst DU auf alle Ignor-Lists dieser Welt. Absolut geschmacklos !

Und wenn du einen Jäger kickst, ohne vorher mit ihm über die Fehler zu sprechen, dann... bist du der falsche Grp-Leader.


----------



## Proxter (25. April 2009)

ganz klarer Fall von selber Schuld^^als Tank geht man einfach nicht mit randomleuten wo hin klingt überheblich aber nach über 4 Jahren hab ich da einfach keine Lust mehr drauf und wer das doch tatsächlich noch so durchziehen will macht pm an selbst in 5er inis ganz einfach weil die Deppen nehmen immer mehr zu ganz einfaches Ding und schlimmer als DKs und Hunter sind ja wohl Druiden die brauchen jetzt auchschon Stangenwaffen wird Zeit das die auchnoch Platte tragen können dann wirds noch lächerlicher


----------



## Turismo (25. April 2009)

geilo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magmion (25. April 2009)

Hättest den Hunter nicht gekickt , haste nun davon du boon







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Bevor es die DK´s gab hat man auf den palas rumgehauen!Jetzt sind die DK´s da und man hat ne neue gruppe gefunden auf denen man rumhacken kann.



Also ich ziehe auch nach wie vor noch gerne über Palas her. Das eine muss das andere ja nicht ausschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3Ð!plom@t (25. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Versucht mal nem Jugendlichen (mit Lese- und Rechtschreibschwäche-> man kann ihn analphabeten nennen) WoW zu erklären - das dauert !




O.o Lese- Rechtschreibschwäche bedeutet das man vllt länger braucht um sich etwas durchzulesen aber nicht das man das nicht checkt !!!


----------



## Khyzer (25. April 2009)

Ich hab schon aufgehört als da Elitegilde und Nethersturm steht. Das passt zusammen, wie Horst und Skill.


----------



## Karius (25. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe auch nach wie vor noch gerne über Palas her. Das eine muss das andere ja nicht ausschliessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ sehr schön

Es ist schon wirklich erstaunlich, wieviele Leute hier im Thread glauben sie dürften einfach auf alles würfeln. Das bestätigt mich nur umso mehr, dass ich ab und an sowas vergleichsweise penibel vor dem Run anspreche.


----------



## juri94 (25. April 2009)

Also ich habe mir jetzt viele andere Meinungen durchgelesen, und ich muss sagen, dass ich ein bischen auf der Seite vom TE bin. Eigentlich sollte man fragen ob man für so etwas als second need würfeln darf. Aber nun gut VIELLEICHT hatte der andere DK ja als 2ten spec Tank, oder er dachte das wäre ein Damagedealer-Schwert oder sonst was. Und es ist wirklich nicht sehr ratsam so jemanden dann als Geburtsfehler zu bezeichnen, wie auch immer. Mir z.B. hat auch einmal ein Heiler die Schicksalswende weggewürfelt... aber so ist das nunmal in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (25. April 2009)

Oh leute wie es immer aufregt!

Es sind immer noch die MEnschen hinter den Chars und nicht die Klasse. 
Das die meisten Kiddys einen dk spielen lässt sich sehr leicht erklären.

Weniger aufwand auf 80 zu kommen.

Der Gedanke der Dk ist imba, DAS MUSS ICH SPIELEN.

Naja ich kann dir versichern das ich nicht so bin. Und ich spiele einen dk.


----------



## ProtKenny (25. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> aso...wenn ihr wollt,dass ich mehr von meinen durchaus interessanten und teils lustigen Erlebnissen schreibe, erzählt es mir in den Kommis - Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an =)



Glückwunsch, damit findets wenigstens einer lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (25. April 2009)

So ein threadersteller gehört gebannt. Meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Fearforfun (25. April 2009)

Nicht jeder Dk ist so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn auch viele...
Aber was soll man machen wenn man zufällig eine Klasse spielt an der sich zich Noobs vergehen weil sie ja so coool ist...


----------



## Bazoo (25. April 2009)

Alles schon viel zu oft erlebt und ich habe tatsächlich eine ERKLÄRUNG dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der DK wurde angepriesen als Heldenklasse. Unzählige Kommentare in Foren etc wie "Imba" oder "Der RoXXort" alles weg taten ihr übriges. Ich selbst hatte einen Todesritter, der mit blauem Equip im 10er Sanktum auf seine 3k Dps kam. Epische Klassenverwandte kamen auf 1500.

Ich denke, dass Blizzard den DK einfach zu "groß" angepriesen hat und jeder (Sorry) Volldepp den spielen will, weil er ja die super Heldenklasse mit Ultradamage ist. Jedoch vergaß Blizz zu sagen, dass der Todesritter KEINE, ich wiederhole KEINE Vorzüge im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen hat. Auch ein DK muss gespielt werden KÖNNEN, was auf alle Klassen in WoW zutrifft, da gibt es keine Unterschiede.

Jedoch genau diese "Ich kann das Item vielleicht irgendwann mal gebrauchen" Leute sind diejenigen, die sich einen DK ausgesucht haben, weil man mit ihm ultrakrassen Damage fährt und im Autohit-afk-Modus noch den T 7,5 Schurken oder Magier locker im Recount abhängt. Dazu sage ich nur: FAIL!

Leider sind alle "Jäger" nun auf "DK´s" umgestiegen und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass sie langsam zu einer Pest werden. Von 30 Todesrittern, die sich für einen Instanz- oder Raidplatz melden, kann man meistens 28-29 total vergessen. Sei es vom spieltechnischen her oder aber auch vom Verhalten.

Das war´s von mir


----------



## Larmina (25. April 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Und nun? Der post ist so sinnlos wie ein Lutscher der nach Scheiße schmeckt.
> Sowas passiert doch jede Minute in WoW...
> 
> Ich an Deiner Stelle hätte mich erst mal abgekühlt.
> Dann hättest Dir die ganze Arbeit wahrscheinlich gespart.


Tollen Fullquote hast du da hinbekommen


----------



## Karius (25. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Tollen Fullquote hast du da hinbekommen



lol

Genau mein Gedankengang beim runterscrollen ^^

fullquote ftw. 

Den Geschmack den SEIN Post hinterlässt, hat er ja schon so treffend beschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (25. April 2009)

Einfachste Lösung immer schön gruppen mit 4 Todesrittern aufmachen und einen nach den anderen auf die ignore und ein paar sigar auf die Friendlist setzten das erspart einen spätestens in nem rnd raid nerven, naja bald haben alle diese möchte-gern-todesritter ihren ruf weg und jeder weiß ne der kommt mir nicht in die grp.


----------



## Fearforfun (25. April 2009)

Einfachste Lösung immer schön gruppen mit 4 Todesrittern aufmachen und einen nach den anderen auf die ignore und ein paar sogar auf die Friendlist setzten das erspart einen spätestens in nem rnd raid nerven, naja bald haben alle diese möchte-gern-todesritter ihren ruf weg und jeder weiß ne der kommt mir nicht in die grp.


----------



## Ademos14 (25. April 2009)

Leute ihr überspitzt das ein wenig... das was dem threatersteller passiert ist, steht doch an der Tagesordnung bei Randomveranstaltungen. Da vorher nichts vereinbart wurde kannst du dich doch nicht beschweren, oder?

Und allgemein zum Thema DK: Man merkt schon dass das Forum hier von Klischees so übertrieft... Klar, ich habe auch viele Dk-Graupen getroffen aber auch welche, die sowohl Dmg als auch gut Tanken konnten... 

Wie gesagt, alles nicht so ernst nehmen bei randoms. =)


----------



## Bobbysir (25. April 2009)

sagmal, habt ihr alle nicht ausgeschlafen heute ?
ihr sagt doch selber das der DK mehr schaden macht als manch ein mage oder andere klasse,
seit doch froh wenn der so viel schaden macht.
wenn ihr keine absprache macht wegen loot, selber schuld.
man hat nunmal jetzt die dual skillung, also braucht man auch andere sachen z.b. als tank.
wo ist da das broblem ?
das der der das item eigentlich haben wollte es doch nicht bekomme hat ?
ohh das ist aber sooo schlimm.
ich will das teil, bloß kein andere, finde ich echt hammer.
und zu sagen das von 30 DK´s nur zwei ihn spielen können ist auch der hammer.
der das geschrieben hat, kann seine klasse bestimmt auch nicht spielen.

wünsche euch allen ein schönes wochenende mit wow oder freunden


----------



## Panador (25. April 2009)

Wie umgeht man sowas? Ich geh
1. mit solchen Arthas'en, Legolas'en etc. nich in Inis. 
2. Ich geh außerhalb der Gilde/Freunde/Raidbündniss überhaupt nich mehr in Inis. 
3. Wenn ich mit nem neuen Char durch die Inis muss ersten 1. und ich stell mich halt von vorneherein drauf ein, dass es solche Vollhonks sein können. Dann wirds kein "WTF? Wie kann man so etwas tun?!" Moment sondern ein "... ne, nich ernsthaft oder? Welcome to Ignore, /kick, /leave, je nachdem." Moment. Nicht viel besser aber immerhin.

Wobei wenn jemand wie ein Noch-Nicht-Mal-Grundschüler auf Drogen schreibt und Àrthâs oder so heißt is das schon ein sehr gutes Anzeichen dafür was für ne Art von Spieler das is - eine mit der ich keine Gruppe/Raid mache wenn ich die Wahl habe.


----------



## Lighthelios (25. April 2009)

Solche Leute sollte man erschiessen.

Gestern ist mir auch sowas passiert. Ich (Eule) war mit Randoms Archa Hero. Haben nur Archa gelegt.
Dann dropte bei ihm pvp Brust für Eulen. Da ich die einzige Eule war hab ich mich natürlich gefreut. Ich würfel also ne 90 und plötzlich seh ich wie ein Baum eine 92 hat. Da ich ihm gesagt habe das er pech hat und er ja als Baum mitging, würde er sie nicht bekommen., weil das nicht fair sei

Da die Leute alle so nett waren und den PM zugespamt haben das der Baum das Teil kriegt hat er es auch bekommen. Mit der Begründung: "Dualspec vom Baum ist Eule für pvp. Und du (also ich) hast kein Arena Team".


----------



## Camô (25. April 2009)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Solche Leute sollte man erschiessen.
> 
> Gestern ist mir auch sowas passiert. Ich (Eule) war mit Randoms Archa Hero. Haben nur Archa gelegt.
> Dann dropte bei ihm pvp Brust für Eulen. Da ich die einzige Eule war hab ich mich natürlich gefreut. Ich würfel also ne 90 und plötzlich seh ich wie ein Baum eine 92 hat. Da ich ihm gesagt habe das er pech hat und er ja als Baum mitging, würde er sie nicht bekommen., weil das nicht fair sei
> ...


Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, der Raid hatte Recht. Da du offensichtlich vorher nicht deinen Bedarf angekündigt hattest, steht es selbst einem Feral noch zu, darum zu würfeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry mit Dualspec gilt eins nicht mehr: 1st Equip vor 2nd Gear. Dass diese Situation manche Leute für sich ausnutzen, ist natürlich klar.
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Ulduarrandomraids ... niedergeflamt im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (25. April 2009)

Stroog schrieb:


> Selfowend würde ich mal sagen...
> 
> BTT: Der einzige nervende DK in dieser Story bist defenitiv Du. Immer wieder schön zu sehen das einige Leute denke ein spezieller Loot wurde nur für Sie selber und nur Sie alleine von Blizzard ins Spiel gebracht.
> Man kann sich sicherlich drüber einigen - aber wenn Mir jemand mit Deiner Arroganz in ner Ini unterkommen würde würde Ich Ihm das Tankschwert alleine schon aus Prinzip mit meinem HEXER(!!!) für mein "MetamorphoseTankEquip" wegrollen.



hättest du alle posts vor dir gelesen oder zumindest die ersten 4 seiten, dann wäre alle deine fragen geklärt...zum thema "heute ist mir etwas ganz besonderes passiert". danke für den hinweis, habe vergessen die einleitung umzuschreiben...


----------



## Bobbysir (25. April 2009)

Panador schrieb:


> Wie umgeht man sowas? Ich geh
> 1. mit solchen Arthas'en, Legolas'en etc. nich in Inis.
> 2. Ich geh außerhalb der Gilde/Freunde/Raidbündniss überhaupt nich mehr in Inis.
> 3. Wenn ich mit nem neuen Char durch die Inis muss ersten 1. und ich stell mich halt von vorneherein drauf ein, dass es solche Vollhonks sein können. Dann wirds kein "WTF? Wie kann man so etwas tun?!" Moment sondern ein "... ne, nich ernsthaft oder? Welcome to Ignore, /kick, /leave, je nachdem." Moment. Nicht viel besser aber immerhin.
> ...




und du bist ein held.
warst schon mit lvl 1 der beste spieler und full epic ?
je besser ihr alle werdet, um so mehr macht ihr es den anderen schwer.
ihr hab auch mal mit grün angefangen.
oder habt ihr sonderrechte was zu bekommen ?


----------



## Zadock (25. April 2009)

Manchmal fragt man sicht wirklich, wie es einige Leute geschafft haben 80 zu werden.
Wahrscheinlich Ebay, "Levelservice", Geschenk vom großen Bruder zum 6. Geburtstag oder was in der Art.

Vor ein paar Tagen waren wir HDZ4.
Guppe bestand aus:
Krieger (Tank)
DK (Unheilig)
Druide (DD)
Heiligpriester
und mir als Paladin (Vergelter)

Vor Beginn flüstert mich der Krieger an "Hast du als 2.Skillung Tank ?"
Ja sage ich.
Ok meint er, wenn das Schild dropt ist´s deines, habe ein besseres.
Na fein denk ich, tanke zwar nur selten, aber schaden kanns ja nicht.
(Hatte noch irgendsoein blaues Teil)

Also durch durch die Instanz, den mießgelaunten Dämon umgehauen und....Schild ist drinne.
Bedarf...31, braucht ja sonst eh niemand.
DK...Bedarf...78....??????

Naja sage ich, ich kann auch ohne das Schild leben, aber was zur Hölle willst du damit, für läppische 5G oder so an den NPC ??

Antwort:
Wieso ? Ich habe auch noch ne Tankskillung und wenn ich mal tanken muss.

Naja, gz zur 2.Skillung aber du kannst KEIN Schild tragen !!

Antwort war denn in etwa "Wir sollten mal lieber Schnauze halten, er wüsste ja was er tragen könnte"

Stimmt sag ich, nimm in Zukunft eine Einhandwaffe und in die Schildhand was mit sehr viel Intelligenz !!
(verstanden hat er das dann nicht, war aber auch nicht zu erwarten)

Ich meine, bei aller Rücksichtnahmen, wenn ich eine Klasse spiele sollte ich zumindest wissen was sie an Waffen etc.
tragen und in Grundzügen auch, was die Klasse im Allgemeinen kann.

Gut, drüber aufregen tue ich mich nicht groß, gibt schon genug Sachen im RL worüber man sich aufregt, dafür
brauch ich dann keine 12€ im Mont zu bezahlen.

Und nein, ich habe nichts gegen DK´s (spiele selber einen als Twink von Twink oder so) und auch nichts gegen Randomgroups.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. April 2009)

Lass mich das doch mal zusammenfassen.

Du schreibst einen Bericht der teilweise erfunden ist und in dem du dich recht überheblich darsellst (was du sonnst aber gar nicht sein willst).
Grund: du möchstest auch so einen lustigen Bericht posten wie der gute Damo.
Die Anerkennung bleibst dir aber verwehrt weil der Bericht von einem eifrigen Mod zugenagelt wird aufgrund magelnder Diskussiongrundlage. Oh weh!

Um die Lorbeeren deiner Eloquenz aber denoch ernten zu können, beschliesst du listig, den Bericht erneut zu veröffentlich, nur das du diesemal einfach eine Frage ans Ende zu klebst und oh Wunder, da ist sie die, schmerzlich vermisste Diskussiongrundlage. Sei sie geherzt und wilkommen.

Dummerweise stellt sich aber nun raus, das ein Bericht darüber, wie schlimmt du Superroxxor von ach so dummdreisten Noobs gegeisselt worden bist und wie sehr du sie verachtest, gar nicht wirklich genau so lustig ist wie ein Bericht  von Damo.

Schade


----------



## Larmina (25. April 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> und du bist ein held.
> warst schon mit lvl 1 der beste spieler und full epic ?
> je besser ihr alle werdet, um so mehr macht ihr es den anderen schwer.
> ihr hab auch mal mit grün angefangen.
> oder habt ihr sonderrechte was zu bekommen ?


Ich geh gern auch mit weniger gut equipten Spielern los, schließlich brauchen die auch Equip aber es hakt am Namen...


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2009)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Solche Leute sollte man erschiessen.
> 
> Gestern ist mir auch sowas passiert. Ich (Eule) war mit Randoms Archa Hero. Haben nur Archa gelegt.
> Dann dropte bei ihm pvp Brust für Eulen. Da ich die einzige Eule war hab ich mich natürlich gefreut. Ich würfel also ne 90 und plötzlich seh ich wie ein Baum eine 92 hat. Da ich ihm gesagt habe das er pech hat und er ja als Baum mitging, würde er sie nicht bekommen., weil das nicht fair sei
> ...


Du willst einen Menschen töten weil er dir in einer virtuellen Welt etwas wegnimmt? Mein Gott lass dich behandeln...

ansonsten: /signed Ohrensammler


----------



## Eisenschmieder (10. August 2009)

Messino schrieb:


> igno und gut ist
> und ich würde einfach versuchen immer ohne dk zu gehen ddler findest du geung



Warum auch Todesritter wenn da einer dumm is sind alle doof is ja auch klar bei den andern Klassen gibts keine schwarzen Schafe :/


----------



## Vicell (10. August 2009)

Wieso schreibst du nun in so einen alten Thread wieder was rein?


----------



## Tennissen (10. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Wieso schreibst du nun in so einen alten Thread wieder was rein?




... vielleicht kann man den alten Tread so wieder mit neuen Erfahrungen interessant gestalten?


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2009)

Tennissen schrieb:


> ... vielleicht kann man den alten Tread so wieder mit neuen Erfahrungen interessant gestalten?



dann antwortet man aber nicht auf sachen, die vor Monaten geschrieben wurden...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. August 2009)

Ich für meinen teil würde diesen leuten natürlich durch den bildschirm in seine fresse boxen^^

btw... dem jäger auch, schliesslich war er 80 und weiss wie innies gehen, da muss ma nich son affen machen....

... n kumpel von mir hat so einem kerl mal den account gehackt und alle items gelöscht^^ ich kann sowas leider nich und muss mir den arsch zukneifen, ihn anflamen und

dann /ignore setzen....

.... für solche fälle müsste blizzard endlich mal was machen, aber wie es ja bekannt ist, sind die gms nichts anderes als die putzfrauen im serverraum, lol


----------



## Kontinuum (10. August 2009)

am einfachsten ist es vorher der gruppe shon klarzumachen, auf was gewürfelt wird und auf was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millencolin (10. August 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> sry, ich hab nicht richtig verstanden was du jetzt sagen willst.das mit dem jäger verstehe ich ja, aber du ignorierst einen dk, obwohl er genauso need auf ein schwert hat wie du? wenn das wirklich so ist bist du ein nerventötetender dk.



wer nicht tank ( und das ist bezogen auf die ini/raid) hat kein need auf tankitems genauso isses mit heal und dds. die regel gilt für alle und wenn jemand sagt ds das schwachsinn ist und ich geh mit meinem pala heros machen und neede ALLES weil ich alles iwie und irgendwo brauchen könnte


----------



## Millencolin (10. August 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... n kumpel von mir hat so einem kerl mal den account gehackt und alle items gelöscht^^ ich kann sowas leider nich und muss mir den arsch zukneifen, ihn anflamen und



jaja sicher doch und ich mir gesrtern als ingi nen auto gebaut und meine ganze gilde fährt mit


----------



## Kramatieklärher (10. August 2009)

Ich würd gern ma wissen was du dazu erfunden hast?
So das wir bei der Realität bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem find ich das Klischee das Jäger und Dks immer totale assig sind nur selten zutreffend.

Ich zb. hab andauernd stress mit ele Schamanen ( is warscheinlich aber blos zufall) . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (10. August 2009)

Tach Gesellschaft,

ja ich verstehe, aber was willst den machen ? Alle solche Leute bannen ?
Gibt halt welche die net so "brilliante" Namen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kenne auch genug Leute die so sind...
... aber du könntest ja fragen ob ers dir gibt (Falls du des schon zu 3.2 geschrieben hast hab net auf Datum geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Na ja, aber dafür gibts ja die Ignoliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde ja net umsonst eingeführt
Ansonsten, Chill down und bleib locker willst doch net das dir die Nervenseile zerreißen und du dann so wie die bist btw.: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und du ?!​


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... n kumpel von mir hat so einem kerl mal den account gehackt und alle items gelöscht^^ ich kann sowas leider nich und muss mir den arsch zukneifen, ihn anflamen und


Herrlich... mach ich auch immer, ich hacke alles... Accounts, Holz, Fleisch... einfach alles, nur des Hackens wegen.

o m g

!


----------



## Dabow (10. August 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> sone leute gibts überall...
> in jedem spiel und, oh wunder, auch im rl!
> da hilft kein weinen da hilft kein flehen (sogar kicken hilft nich viel
> 
> ...




Joar ... wirklich schade wie ich finde. Ich selbst hab einen 80er DK, der mein Main war... doch diese Vorurteile nerfen einfach


----------



## DennsenG (10. August 2009)

Ich spiele selber Dk

Und ich hab auch nur need auf die Itmes in der Rolle ich mich befinde...Logisch oder...

Bin ich tank, würfel ich auf Tankitems mit. War ich als DD mit, lass ich die Griffel von Tank sachen und würfel auf DD klamotten... 

Von daher bin ich schonmal kein nerviger Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddalena (10. August 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed.de Community.
> 
> Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen.
> Nichtsahnend loggte ich mich mit meinem sehr geschätzten Untoten-Todesritter in der Server „Nethersturm" ein. Ich stand in Dalaran,völlig ahnungslos, was mir bevorstand.
> ...




Zu (1) denk ich mir beim durchstöbern der Foren usw. dass diese gewisse Krankheit anscheinend doch sehr verbreitet ist.
Zu (2) ist leider ein Vorurteil, denke aber je mehr "imba" Wörter drin vorkommen, desto "besser" wohl der Spielstil & das Verhalten...
Zu (3) das ist überhaupt kein Kriterium. Falls doch, zeigt es doch deutlich das Kindergartenalter an. Mir ist es egal ob es nun ein Todesritter ist oder nicht, wenn er seine Klasse spielen kann. Das gilt genauso für Magier, Schurken, Druiden, Paladinas usw.
Zu (4) offensichtliches unfaires Verhalten führt bei zu einem neuen Eintrag in meiner Liste für Spieler die nicht mehr mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Plusader (10. August 2009)

Tag Leute

Deine Ignorelist füllst du mit Goldsellern? *Zeit sich über dich lustig zumachen*

Aber Ich betrachte die Sache hier jetzt mal ganz nüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd dich nach dem Run, wenn ichs mitbekommen hätte zuerst einmal ignorieren, du Möchtegern.


1. Du konntest mit dem Hunter reden, ihn darauf *aufmerksam *machen, dass er einfach den anderen DDs alles nachmachen soll, wenn er die Instanz nicht kennt. Es gibt halt auch andere Möglichkeiten, als sich nur abzuschotten.
---------------------------------------------------
2. Du ziehst Tolkien mit deinem Halbgott-Vergleich in den Dreck. Geh in die Ecke.
---------------------------------------------------
3.Ich zitiere:
_*"*Nun meine Frage:
Wie behandelt ihr solche Leute,die:
1. nicht richtig schreiben und sich einfach so benehmen,als kämen sie frisch von der Rütlischule...*"*_

Ich zitiere hier nochmals, aus deinem Text:

_"Allerdings *viel* dann auch mein Kopf auf die *Tischpallte*"   _ *  XD*   (<<< edit)
---------------------------------------------------
4. Du editierst deinen Thread und versuchst deinen Hintern damit zu retten, indem du ihn als "lustige Geschichte" vermarkten willst, weil dir von einigen hier einfach die Grundlage deiner anfänglichen Darstellung genommen wird. Soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung über dein Verhalten bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 und zu guter letzt, wer hier eine derartige geistige Ausscheidung von sich gibt und sich bloßstellt, bzw. keine anderen Probleme hat, besitzt folglich kein RL mehr, armer armer Möchtegern-PG
 (mein Lieblingsdiss)


 Ich hatte etwas Spass      Dank dir ;D


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. August 2009)

Ärgerliche Sache, keine Frage...

Vorher:
- klare Rollenverteilung

Nachher:
- nicht aufregen, du hast sowieso nichts davon
- Ignoreliste

Generell würde ich dir empfehlen den Gruppenchat als, naja, Noobfilter möcht ichs jetzt nicht nennen...
Beleb einfach etwas den Gruppenchat, dann fällt dir meist schon auf, auf wen du ein Auge haben solltest.

In der Regel ist es in Heros ja nicht derart tragisch, gleich einen Thread hier eröffnen zu müssen, du kannst da schließlich täglich rein und mit etwas Glück bei der Gruppensuche, hast du dein Item auch relativ schnell.


----------



## Kiryo (10. August 2009)

gerade mal 'ne stunde her oder so:

ich lvl mir gerade nen feral-druiden als tank hoch und vor lauter tank-drang ( ich zock normalerweise NUR dd) führte uns das nach bsf.
Gruppe:
einen holypala als heiler (lvl 22)
einen druiden als dd (lvl 24)
eine magierin für selbiges (lvl 17)
einen hunter (lvl 17)
und meine wenigkeit als bärchen

um unnötige todesfälle zu vermeiden, sag ich noch allen die unter lvl 20 sind, sie mögen doch bitte minimum 5 meter hiter mir bleiben und nicht vorausrennen.
was macht der hunter? pet raus (auf agressiv natürlich) rein in den ersten raum und sofort dauerfeuer
konnte die ganze situation noch ganz gut retten.
ich wiederhole, er solle bitte hinter mir bleiben.
gut, wir erreichen den innenhof:
jäger springt durch die tür, hat gleich malö aggro von den mobs neben der treppe. das reichte ihm natürlich nicht. volles feuer auf die mobs neben dem gatter
mit mühe und not konnte ich die ganzen mobs wieder einsammeln, was macht er? "ablenkender schuss" auf mein ziel. und wieder und wieder.
ich sag: ey, warum machst du ablenkender schuss? lass das bitte.

weiter gehts: nächste mobgruppe, wieder ablenkender schuss
die ader an meiner schläfe beginnt zu pumpen
ich wieder: BITTE lass diesen blöden schuss
auf die frage "warum?" seinerseits mussten wir ihm dann erst mal erklären, was der schuss bewirkt.

wir ham uns dann noch irgendwie durchgeärgert und sind dann bei Fenrus angekommen, unsre dd's und healer reggen mana und warten von der tür:
jäger springt in den raum, volles feuer auf boss, dd's kaum mana.


mir wars dann zu blöd, ich hab ihn während dem bosskampf gekickt, und erst durchs betteln vom mage wieder aufgenommen.

was wil ich mit dieser story ausdrücken?

das es immer und überall vollheinis gibt, die einfach nich begreifen wollen, wie spiel läuft.
ich mein ich helfe IMMER wenn einer fragen hat, bin gutmütig bis zuletzt aber bei so nem hirni brennen mir die sicherungen durch.
von dem krieger von gestern will ich da jetzt garnicht anfangen (rannte mit stoffrobe rum und schnapptn schurken den dolch in hdw weg, hat aber selber nur nen probeaccount)

mann, musste das jetzt einfach mal loswerden


sorry falls nich ganz so zum thema passen sollte


----------



## Sukie (10. August 2009)

Huhu

@ TE : Kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen! Bei sowas wär mir auch die Hutschnur geplatzt!

Ich selber spiele nen Healer (ebenfalls dual / shadow) und mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen Items mit Hit etc für DD's wegzuwürfeln. Was soll sowas auch bitte? also entweder ich geh auch als Heal mit oder als dd und somit habe ich dann auch nur Anrecht auf die jeweiligen Items!

Was den Hunter angeht... tjaaaaaa, solche gibt es immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Absolute Oberhirni's eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auch eine Person und zudem auch noch Frau, die immer gerne hilft, auch mal viel Zeit für jemanden investiert, der sich mit dem Spiel noch nicht so auskennt und viel erklärt und Geduld hat. 

Fehler zu machen ist nicht schlimm, passiert jedem mal und niemand ist unfehlbar, doch sollte man auch draus lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sich auch lernwillig zeigen. Ansonsten hilft da nurnoch der "Kick aus Grp-Botton" xD




> er hat ein Recht dafür zu würfeln heul nicht rum und akzeptiere das



Genauuu der DD hat Anrecht darauf dem Tank aus der Grp das Tankgear wegzuwürfeln! Bingo... wo istn da die Fairness?

nmc... nicht bös auffassen aber denk doch bitte nochmal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (10. August 2009)

joa iwann skillt jeder mal tank da kann ich mit meinem jäger ja schonmal tankgear für patch 7.6.8 holen weil da wird der 7.talentbaum eingeführt der tanken/heilen/und ein "oneshot" skill beinhaltet 

leute die meinen ich kanns mir ja mal holen vllt dropts ja nich mehr wenn...
gehören einfach aus der gruppe geschmissen 

grade die tanks haben ein vorrecht auf items so handhaben wir das bei uns in der gilde...
ich hätte den erstmal zutode geflamed was das jetzt sollte und wenn er dann kein ticket schreibt 
sich halt an die raidgilden/raidgruppen wenden viele führen schwarze listen einfach raufsetzten lassen und der wird nie wieder nen anständigen raid zusammenkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (10. August 2009)

Spieler mit solchen Namen lade ich gar nicht in meine Gruppe ein. Ist zwar fies, und sehr von Vorurteilen belastet, aber ich habe (leider) genug solche Spieler kennengelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte auch mal einen Jäger dabei, der ging zuerst natürlich gepflegt afk, um dann wieder zu kommen und mir das Loot (welches ein Pala-Heal-Item) war, wegzuwürfeln...
Als ich ihn dann gekickt hatte, musste er mich (um die vielen Klischees zu erfüllen) zu flamen. 

Deswegen Ignore und auf nimmer wiedersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich damit sagen will: Entweder du versuchst es mit jedem Einzelnen, in der Hoffnung, dass nicht jeder so ist (u.a. mit solch einem Namen), oder du lässt es einfach sein, und ersparst dir so viel "Ärger".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (10. August 2009)

Einmal abgesehen davon, daß der Todesritter eine vollkommen bescheuerte Klasse ist, die absolut NICHT ins Spiel passt, 
finde ich es nicht gerade klug von Blizzard, daß sie den Todesritter bereits ab Level 55 einsteigen lassen.

Jeder pickelige, kleine Hosenpupser, der noch bei seiner Mutti zuhause wohnt, und online einen auf dicke Hose machen will,
spielt einen Todesritter. ( so kommt es mir jedenfalls manchmal vor)
Durch den Einstieg ab Level 55 ist es auch absolut kein Wunder, daß diese Spieler, die vorher noch nie eine andere Klasse gespielt haben, 
sich in Nordend plötzlich das ALLERERSTE mal in einer Instanz wiederfinden. Die haben dann meistens von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung
und können dadurch ziemlich anstrengend sein.
Gestern hatte ich wieder mal so einen Kandidaten in der Gruppe. Er konnte zwar NIX, aber wenigstens beglückte er uns alle 3 Minuten
damit, seinen Damage-Meter zu posten. *schmunzel*

Aber ok, man sollte sie nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (10. August 2009)

wenns dk´s net gäbe hätte der dk nen pala/warri gespielt und das schwert totzdem bekommen.
also lass die dk´s in ruhe und geh weinen.
wer keine dk´s mag der is einfach neidisch aber weil das alle sind gibt es keinen grund das zuzugeben deswegen wird lieber zu 10. ein dk geflamet.
aber wenn leute nen tank brauchen wirste als dk sogar im dmg eq mit dmg skillung angequatscht und gefragt ob du tanken kannst so siehts nämlich aus.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Einmal abgesehen davon, daß der Todesritter eine vollkommen bescheuerte Klasse ist, die absolut NICHT ins Spiel passt,
> finde ich es nicht gerade klug von Blizzard, daß sie den Todesritter bereits ab Level 55 einsteigen lassen.
> 
> *irgendwelches gesülz*
> ...



Man brauch mind. nen 55iger Char um einen DK zu erstellen ergo MUSS er schon Erfahrung gesammelt haben

Vlt. mal tolerant sien und nicht den ganzen anderen Idioten nachbrabbeln die meinen das alle DKS gleich sind aber sowas gabs ja noch nie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (10. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Einmal abgesehen davon, daß der Todesritter eine vollkommen bescheuerte Klasse ist, die absolut NICHT ins Spiel passt,
> finde ich es nicht gerade klug von Blizzard, daß sie den Todesritter bereits ab Level 55 einsteigen lassen.
> 
> Jeder pickelige, kleine Hosenpupser, der noch bei seiner Mutti zuhause wohnt, und online einen auf dicke Hose machen will,
> ...



typisches beispiel für den post oben von mir


----------



## abc666 (10. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man brauch mind. nen 55iger Char um einen DK zu erstellen ergo MUSS er schon Erfahrung gesammelt haben
> 
> Vlt. mal tolerant sien und nicht den ganzen anderen Idioten nachbrabbeln die meinen das alle DKS gleich sind aber sowas gabs ja noch nie in WoW
> 
> ...




Ich sag dazu einfal mal OMG xD


----------



## Draicul (10. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Einmal abgesehen davon, daß der Todesritter eine vollkommen bescheuerte Klasse ist, die absolut NICHT ins Spiel passt,
> finde ich es nicht gerade klug von Blizzard, daß sie den Todesritter bereits ab Level 55 einsteigen lassen.
> 
> Jeder pickelige, kleine Hosenpupser, der noch bei seiner Mutti zuhause wohnt, und online einen auf dicke Hose machen will,
> ...


Haha wieder so ne Heulsuse , die im Bg nur von Dks und palas umgenazt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was spielst du für eine sinnlose Klasse ?


----------



## abc666 (10. August 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Haha wieder so ne Heulsuse , die im Bg nur von Dks und palas umgenazt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja sinnlos xD 

oohhhhhhh.....Gott


----------



## Yosef (10. August 2009)

LOL PM nc nub


----------



## baumthekaito (10. August 2009)

das einzig sinnlose hier is dieser thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Man brauch mind. nen 55iger Char um einen DK zu erstellen ergo MUSS er schon Erfahrung gesammelt haben
> 
> Vlt. mal tolerant sien und nicht den ganzen anderen Idioten nachbrabbeln die meinen das alle DKS gleich sind aber sowas gabs ja noch nie in WoW
> 
> ...



MÜSSEN muss gar niemand was, können kann man immer.
Also *tieeeef Luft hol*..., ich kenne jemanden, der hat einen Freund, der einen kennt, der einen Bruder hat, der einen kennt, der widerum der Cousin eines Freundes seiner besten Freundin ist und dieser kennt einen Jungen, dessen Vater auch WoW spielt.
Er ist ein Schurke, damit gehts schonmal los, und kann damit nicht umgehn. Und er war sage und schreibe erst 2 mal in einer Instanz (Tiefschwarze Grotte), ist einfach nur hinter der Gruppe hergetrottet und auf ein paar Monster draufgehaun und ist _#*71*#_, hat also ergo keine Erfahrung (er spielt aber keinen dk[hört endlich auf die dks zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]), was dein Argument entkräftet.

_______________________________________________

Aber irgendwann ist eine Toleranz auch mal zu Ende, ein Hunter, der 800dps macht, ist ein frischer, auf BM level-geskillter 80ger, der NUR den "Zuverlässiger Schuss" einsetzt.


Ja, der Thread ist wirklich etwas sinnlos. *Am Kopf kratz*


----------



## EPoker (10. August 2009)

Naja ich hab keine Ahnung warum du den Jäger gekickt hast... Manche Leute wissen es halt (noch) nicht besser... Ich selber habe mit meinem Pala erst in Mechana Hero erfahren was für Werte gut für mich sind....
Nimm dir mal nen Beispiel an den Leuten die (wie heißt dieser Krieger noch- oder wars ein Pala? dem so viele Leute in seinem Thread über 12 Seiten+ geholfen haben?)


That was my Senf 

Gruß Epoker


----------



## Sukie (10. August 2009)

> Man brauch mind. nen 55iger Char um einen DK zu erstellen ergo MUSS er schon Erfahrung gesammelt haben
> 
> Vlt. mal tolerant sien und nicht den ganzen anderen Idioten nachbrabbeln die meinen das alle DKS gleich sind aber sowas gabs ja noch nie in WoW smile.gif



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Es gibt blöde DK's , genauso wie es blöde Hunter, blöde Mages, blöde WL's, etc gibt... Kenne viele nette DK's, die auch ihre Klasse beherrschen... genauso wie ich andere tolle Spieler kenne, die ihre Hunter, Mages, Schami's beherrschen..oder eben auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also.. maln Ball flach halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann nich alle über einen Kamm scheren...! Ist einfach so... Punkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (10. August 2009)

EPoker schrieb:


> Naja ich hab keine Ahnung warum du den Jäger gekickt hast... Manche Leute wissen es halt (noch) nicht besser... Ich selber habe mit meinem Pala erst in Mechana Hero erfahren was für Werte gut für mich sind....
> Nimm dir mal nen Beispiel an den Leuten die (wie heißt dieser Krieger noch- oder wars ein Pala? dem so viele Leute in seinem Thread über 12 Seiten+ geholfen haben?)
> 
> 
> ...



Camulose oder so war glaube ich sein name.


aber muss mich vielen anschließen... von ein paar idioten auf alle münzen die die klasse spielen is schon ein wenig engstirnig wenn nicht auch dumm... 

Hattest halb pech gehabt Te... aber immer wieder es aufzuwärmen macht das ganze net interessanter


----------



## Topfkopf (10. August 2009)

ok, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu: DK´s sind zu 75% einfach nur dumme kleine Kinder. Begründung:
Welches Kind möchte nicht mal eine Klasse spielen die dem mächtigem Arthas total ähnlich ist und einfach nur ultraimba im BG alles umhaut? Wenn erstmal Das online Starwars da ist dann werden sich auch alle Kinder (sofern möglich) einen bösen mächtigen Sithlord erstellen mit folgenden Namen: Vader,Vâder, Vâdêr, vAdêR, Vádêr (immer mit Darth davor) usw.  Es ist für Kinder völlig normal einen Film/spielhelden darstellen zu wollen, da in unserer modernen Gesellschaft eben diese Helden eine Vorbildfunktion eingenommen haben. Früher wo die eltern noch Vorbilder waren hätten die Chars namen bekommen wie Klaus, dieter oder Britta, helga usw. Also wenn man in einer grp möglichst gut durchspielen möchte folgendes beachten:

-keine Chars mit namen von Helden aus Filmen, Spielen, der Musikbranche oder Büchern (diese kleinen Bildschirme mit standbild aus Papier) 
-Chars mit Sonderzeichen im Namen voher in ein kleines Gespräch verwickeln, sobal ausdrücke wie Ey, Alter, Prostituiertennachwuchs (andere bezeichnung für die beleidigung für die ich ne verwarnung kriegen könnte) usw, sofort auf die Ignorliste setzen.
-Todesritter vor dem invite ein paar fragen über Lowieinstanzen stellen um zu sehen ob diese wissen wie man sich in inis verhält


----------



## Sukie (10. August 2009)

> Todesritter vor dem invite ein paar fragen über Lowieinstanzen stellen um zu sehen ob diese wissen wie man sich in inis verhält



Mit solchen Sachen würd ich aber aufpassen! Kann ganz schnell ganz falsch rüber kommen! Wenn mich jemand vor ner Ini ausfragt, würd ich mir ziemlich verarscht vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ganze nur bei DK's anzuwenden, ist echt sone Sache. Hab auch echt schon honkige Hunter gesehen, die ihr Pet nicht unter kontrolle hatten oder Mages, die irgendnen Mist gemacht haben...

Ich erinnere mich da an den Hexer zu BC Zeiten, der seinen Wichtel bei Gruul abstellen sollte und schwuppdiwupp zum Boss rannte, da er den Pull vom Tank nicht abgewartet hat xD -> Whipe! sowas nenn ich dann mal... super...honk! *g* Obwohls eher zum Lachflash im TS geführt hat xD

75% nur Kiddies, mhhh

Als der DK rauskam, hat sich JEDER und ich betone JEDER erstmal nen DK erstellt. Einige haben ihn hoch gelevelt, andere nicht! Fazit ist einfach das alle die einen DK angefangen haben, schon einen anderen Char gehabt haben auf 55... und siehe da... da waren sie noch Vollnoob-Mages, Hunter, Hexer und weiss der Geier was... 

Natürlich ist der "Kinderanteil" bei den DK's nen Stück höher.. und warum? Weil es ganz einfach auch viele DK's gibt.

Ach weiss nicht, würd da echt nicht so polarisieren!


----------



## BlizzLord (10. August 2009)

> -Todesritter vor dem invite ein paar fragen über Lowieinstanzen stellen um zu sehen ob diese wissen wie man sich in inis verhält



Genau fragen wir "Hey wieviele Gegner lauern in Todesmine?"

DK: "Woher soll ich das wissen!?"

Fragensteller: "OMG SCHEISS KIDDIE du DK noob..."

Sieht man sofort den Skill jauw


----------



## Topfkopf (10. August 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Genau fragen wir "Hey wieviele Gegner lauern in Todesmine?"
> 
> DK: "Woher soll ich das wissen!?"
> 
> ...



wirklich sehr intelligent-.- Als ob irgendjemand hier weiß wieviele mobs in einer Ini stehen ohne vorher auf bestimmten seiten nachgeschaut zu haben. ich meinte das eher so das man den betreffenden fragt ob er weiß wie das in inis abgeht, ob er schonmal in inis war (es gibt ja leute die waren noch nie in einer instanz mit 80, und dann gibt es leute die haben nur die startgebiet quest gemacht und sich dann nur noch ziehen lassen.) usw.


----------



## Nicetale1 (10. August 2009)

Ich geh eh so selten ne Hc wen ich eine geh wart ich auf meine Gildenkolgen (kenn ich im Rl) also so vorkomnisse wie du beschrieben hast passieren mit eig so gut wie nie.


----------



## Trorg (10. August 2009)

Ich stimme dem TE da zu.
Wer als Tank dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Tankzeug und Sec auf Offkrams.
Wer als DDler dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Offkrams und Sec auf Tankzeug.

Aber Lootgeier gibts leider immer und die Spieler werden einfach immer dreister (letzte Woche wurde meinem Druiden von nem Schamie n Gürtel mit Wille weggewürfelt)
bei den Leuten zählt nur das lila Symbol.

Ah ja anders Ding zum TE.
Mit T7,5 komplett brauch man nicht posen, das hat jeder zweite *grinz*


----------



## TheGui (10. August 2009)

wayne T7, du kannst T8,5 für Marken aus 5er Heros kaufen xD


----------



## Falathrim (10. August 2009)

Dieser Thread ist die Epic 1337ness

Wurde das schon erwähnt? :>


----------



## Ollimua (10. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ah ja anders Ding zum TE.
> Mit T7,5 komplett brauch man nicht posen, das hat jeder zweite *grinz*



schonmal geguckt von wann der Thread ist? Nein? Dacht ich mir...


----------



## Haggelo (11. August 2009)

<3 wenn ich jmd im pvp töte und mit 1 % hp wegrennen will und auf einmal eisketten kommen... und die 4 anderen gegner auf mich zurennen


----------



## Möp der Möpper (11. August 2009)

Mich regen solche DKs auf nur wegen diesen Spieler ist der ruf der Todesritter noch schlechter.
Ich spiele selber einen dk (Naxx 25 eq mit ulduar) Und mich regen trotzdem andere auf das die noch nicht mal es schaffen auf ihre waffe eine
Runenerzauberung (ist ja umsonst) drauf hauen.
Ich weiß warum die entstehen diese Boonritter...

Ich habe selber einen Paladin (21 neu imspiel) kennen gelernt den hab ich bis 50 so gelvlt. des war ein  fehler denn er Konnte seine klasse nicht spielen
Erwollte nur umbedingt lvl55 werden um dann DK zu spielen. Er hat keine ahnung vom AH geschweige denn von items oder ähnliches.
SO da der ruf eines DKs schon von anfang an gebrandmarkt ist es natürlich extrem TÖDLICH wenn jeder Boon der seinen Char (der vorher vll ne geile klasse wie magier dudu oder paladin hatte...) auf lvl 55 liegen lässt und dann mit null skill einen dk anfängt

Deswegen sollte es mal euch die AUgen öffnen das die Boon dks einfach meistens neuanfängr sind und nicht jeder so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (11. August 2009)

Jo werft alle Dk's in eine tonne ^^... lol, Nicht jeder der n Dk spielt, ist auch gleich n idiot... oder Hunter. So wie du es darstellst sind alle Todesritter und Hunter mit ^´ und sonstigen Zeichen im namen idioten.

Ich will da mal was richtig stellen... Der Hunter war ganz sicher n anfänger. Würde es dir gefallen als anfänger so behandelt zu werden?? 

Der Dk ist vielleicht ein idiot... aber wenn du mit 2hand waffe getankt hast ... woher will der wissen ob du need drauf hast? Aber trotzdem in solchen fällen spricht man sich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir wurde auch schon als Tank in Azjol das Trinket weggewürfelt. 



Freakypriest schrieb:


> DK's sind die neuen Hunter need auf alles!!!
> 
> Hab schon genug ähnliches erlebt.



Ich spiele einen Dk und Hunter aus leidenschaft!!!  

 Und ich HASSE leute wie dich die unsere Klassen schlecht darstellen... man könnte schon fast von übler nachrede sprechen ^^.


----------



## silas00 (11. August 2009)

Mir wurde gestern in PDC das Melee trinket von nem Schami Heiler weggewürfelt(Zitat "Ich könnte ja Verstärker skillen"-.-)
Naja passende Meinung hat er bekommen....Wundert mich das ich noch kein Ticket bekommen hab O_o


----------



## Toamar (11. August 2009)

Ein Thread voller vorurteile... weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2009)

war letztens auch Turm heroic als Krieger Tank. Paladin war auch dabei als DD. Natürlich machte er beim Schwert auch Bedarf, aber wer hats gewonnen? Natürlich ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber immer besser sowas VOR der Instanz zu klären.


----------



## noizycat (11. August 2009)

Der Thread ist witzig. Topic DK-Flame, dann gehts erstmal gehen Hunter, und du spielst selbst nen DK? Niedlich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: Ja, du darfst dich über den Looter aufregen. Das hätte aber auch jemand anders sein können. Und zu den Namen muss man nix mehr sagen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (11. August 2009)

normalerweise ist es ein ungeschriebenes gesetz. jeder rollt auf sachen die er in der gruppe/raid als aufgabe erledigt.

machen kannste da nix. einmal so drauf immer so drauf.


----------



## Wenya01 (11. August 2009)

Wieder ein MIMIMI Beitrag mehr, der wiederspiegelt wie überaus WICHTIG die LILA Items den Menschen sind.

First Need, Second Need, Leute wer von Euch hat diese Regeln gemacht?

Wen ihr eine Instanz zusammen besucht gehört der LOOT jedem von euch zu einem Teil. 
Ausserdem habt ihr trotz Eurer eigenen Vorstellungen denn selbst mal daran gedacht, vorher abzuklären was gewollt ist? Dann hätte der DK, der hier so schön zerrissen wird, wenigstens die Chance gehabt sich Eurer Gruppe NICHT anzuschließen. Nun ist das Geheule wieder groß. Der böse hat aber. 

Außerdem seit ihr denn die IMBAÜBERSPIELER schlechthin? Sagt nicht, ihr habt vom ersten Tage an ALLES richtig gemacht?

Ich sehe es nämlich so, das jede Gruppe sich gerne seine eigenen Regeln baut und die möglichst nur so, wie sie einem selbst auch schmecken.

Nu ja, Blizz gab dem Game einen Würfel, ansonsten hätte Blizz gesagt der Gruppenanführer darf bestimmen wer etwas haben "DARF" und wer "NEED" hat oder nicht.

Prost den Kaffeeammorgenschlürfern

Wenya


----------



## llviktorj (11. August 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed.de Community.
> 
> Heut ist mir etwas sehr,sehr,sehr seltsames geschehen.
> Nichtsahnend loggte ich mich mit meinem sehr geschätzten Untoten-Todesritter in der Server „Nethersturm" ein. Ich stand in Dalaran,völlig ahnungslos, was mir bevorstand.
> ...




1. der hunter wurde zu früh gekickt
2. das was du da geschrieben hast hört sich ziemlich arrogant an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (11. August 2009)

Möp schrieb:


> Mich regen solche DKs auf nur wegen diesen Spieler ist der ruf der Todesritter noch schlechter.
> Ich spiele selber einen dk (Naxx 25 eq mit ulduar) Und mich regen trotzdem andere auf das die noch nicht mal es schaffen auf ihre waffe eine
> Runenerzauberung (ist ja umsonst) drauf hauen.
> Ich weiß warum die entstehen diese Boonritter...
> ...



stimme dir zu. Das ist leider nicht besonders ideal. Ich kenne auch solche Boonritter, die 1,2k DPS in T7 machen und vorher einen 55 Schurken hatten. Ganz typisch.


----------



## Layloona (11. August 2009)

AJ1711 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem beim Schwert nicht.
> 
> Wenn etwas fällt und 2 Charaktere es gerbrauchen können (ob Haupt oder Nebenskillung) würfeln diese auf Bedarf, ganz einfach.
> 
> ...




BRAVO endlich mal jemand der tatsächlich in diesem Spiel noch denkt wie ein richtiger Mensch!
Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramba3008 (11. August 2009)

Hätte den Jäger auch nicht gekickt. Wir haben alle klein Angefangen und sind in den Heros mächtig gewiped. Anstatt die Leute an die Heros ranzuführen und Wissen zu vermitteln was andere nicht haben, werden Sie gleich immer gekickt geflamet ignoriert.... Als ob Ihr mit 80 direkt 2.500 DPS gefahren hättet.... wirkt sehr arrogant und Hilfsbereitschaft scheint bei euch ja nicht gross geschrieben zu werden :-) 

Zum Loot beim Endboss kann ich nur sagen selbst Schuld. Man sollte das vielleicht vorher absprechen das man extra wegen dem Item in die Hero geht. DK'S haben genauso need auf die Items wie jeder andere Tank auch (sofern er Doppelskillung hat und Def geskillt ist auf


----------



## Fus0n00b (11. August 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> 13:37h – Ich bin ein netter Mensch und ich verzeihe Fehler – in diesem Fall auch Geburtsfehler – und wir machten uns an den Tierboss und dieser starb doch tatsächlich vor unserem Jägerlein – Der scheinbar nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass es sich hierbei um einen Boss handelte, weshalb er auch aus dem Raum weiter richtung „Harpunen Boss“ rannte, und den Bosskampf aktivierte. Er sorgte für viel Verwirrung, als wir dann beim Loot von Harpunenträgern umgenietet wurden. Der letzte Kommentar vor dem Kick war ein „Uuuups…“.
> Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an =)



Der Bosskampf resettet doch sofort, wenn man in den Raum mit den Tierbossen zurückgeht


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. August 2009)

Schaut doch bitte erst mal, wie alt ein Thread ist, bevor ihr antwortet.

*Mach den doch bitte einer zu.*

Und dieses pauschalisieren von Klassen grenzt ja schon so langsam an Rassismus.

Wem es nicht passt, soll sich mal einen DK machen. 

Es war als Heldenklasse gedacht.

Dank vieler Geekspieler die so oft "mimimi" geschrieen haben, bis denen von Blizz
die Ohren geblutet haben, ist es nun beim dritten nerf.


----------



## Gamor (11. August 2009)

komm nächstes mal schneller auf den punkt...


----------



## r1c0 (11. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Wer als Tank dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Tankzeug und Sec auf Offkrams.
> Wer als DDler dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Offkrams und Sec auf Tankzeug.



So und nicht anders ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem: Das Lootfenster bleibt nicht nur 1-2 Sek. stehen, man kann sich auch noch absprechen, wenn das Fenster erst erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme...


----------



## kingkryzon (11. August 2009)

bei uns hat der dk auch mitgerollt mit der begründung 219 tank vs blau und tank hatte kein problem und hat seinen nicht vorhandenen schaden auch erhöht
dazu legolas is garnicht sooo noobig


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (11. August 2009)

DAs Traurige an der Geschichte ist das sowas tagtäglich auf allen servern passiert, und meistens mehrmals von verschiedenen Leuten und Klassen, Klassen zu pauschalisieren is unschön aber leider trifft diese pauschalisierung zu oft zu um wiederlegt zu werden, und ja, ich lade auch ungern todesritter in die Gruppe, weil es einfach zu wenig gute Todesritter gibt und jeder denkt er würde sofort geilen Schaden machen, weil er die Anfangsquest mit Brain-afk und Facerollen schafft.


----------



## kylezcouzin (11. August 2009)

naja ich selbst spiele ja auch jäger und ich bin meistens der der auf equip verzichtet wenns andere nötig haben also verallgemeinert das bitte nicht^^
ich weiß nicht ob ihr diese nette jäger verarschung kennt wo gesagt wird:
"...wo der Hunter dann Need auf Stoff Healhandschuhe macht, und ich zittiere, für sein Petheal-equip"
Traurig aber wahr denn das ist mir auch schon mal passiert ich glaube es war in HDW.
Ich war mit einem Warri, einem heal Priest, einem Mage und dem besagten Hunter in der Gruppe.
Als wir endlich einen Boss gelegt hatten der gute Handschuhe für den Heal droppte machte der Jäger aufeinmal Need.
Als wir ihn darauf ansprachen meinte er tatsächlich folgendes:
"ich bin ja BM also muss ich doch mein vieh heilen können!"
An diesem Tag fanden die Leute in meiner ohnehin kurzen ignoreliste einen neuen Freund

Zu deinen Fragen bezüglich solch nervender Spieler:
Ich mach es meistens so das ich die anderen Gruppenmitglieder anwhispere und die mal ausfrag ob die den auch für ne nervende A**** krempe befinden. Ich weiß es ist nicht ganz ehrenvoll aber meistens überred ich den leader dann mit den anderen aus der gruppe den betreffenden nervigen zu kicken.
Aber nervig meinte ich eher aus spielerischer Hinsicht und nicht weil man seine art nicht leiden kann

naja soweit zu meiner Meinung zu dem Thema^^

lg. jeff


----------



## Bighorn (11. August 2009)

Juhuuuuu ... und alle die hier mosern spielen seit releas den IMBA ROXXOOOOR Char und das völlig fehlerfrei   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Euch ist schon klar das es auch tatsächlich noch Spieler gibt die Neueinsteiger sind ?
Zudem mangels Mitspieler vor Nordend noch keine Ini von innen gesehen haben ?!

Was den Loot betrifft, der ist wenn nicht anderst ausgemacht für alle da. Denn dank dualspec bin ich als eigentlicher Tank schon auch mal als DDler unterwegs, warum sollte ich da nicht mit auf das Schwert oder anderes Tankequip würfeln ?
Da der DK durchaus auch in Blutskillung tanken kann dürfte es bei dem noch undurchsichtiger sein auf was er need hat.
Also vorher bequatschen und gut ist. Wenn man in eine hero geht nur um ein bestimmtes Item abzufarmen sollte das dann auch geklärt werden, erspart eben unnötig Ärger.


Ich für meinen Teil kenne keine Nervtötende Klasse, lediglich einzelne Spieler und das auf alle Klassen verteilt. 
Früher war es eben der Jäger der alles an Waffen gebrauchen konnte heute ist es der DK oder jemand der auf Items für Zweitskillung würfelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunco (11. August 2009)

ich liiiebe DKs. als stoffi muss ich nicht mehr den loot teilen! und es gibt so viele. so viele DKs, viele, viele, viele. links und rechts und beim angeln und beim questen und in der taverne und im ah und anner bank und immerwieder die wispers: "mach ma nen port nach dal". am besten: "suchen DD für ini. Keinen DK!". Aber nein, nehmt den DK und mich.


----------



## Lokibu (11. August 2009)

Lol.. schön zu lesen hier. Zwei Meinungen und keine Lösung in Sicht.

Grundsätzlich.. bevor es losgeht immer erst alles klarstellen. Wenn es etwas nicht besprochen wurde, kann man auch nicht darüber meckern. In Raids wird auch immer voher aufgeklärt wie die Lootregeln sind wieso nicht auch in Heroinis. Stichwort Kommunikation.

Jaja man erwartet viel. Allerdings unausgesprochene Erwartungen bringen keinem etwas. Gedankenlesen wurde in Spielen noch nicht erfunden.

Stimmt die Höflichkeit gebietet demjenigen den Loot, der auch diese Aufgabe hat. Aber wie bereits gesagt unausgesprochene Erwartungen können nicht übertragen werden. Da jeder, wie es hier im Forum offensichtlich ist, anderster denkt, ist es nur logisch, dass man das aussprechen muss was man denkt.

Ich hätte höchstwahrscheinlich auch den Endboss nicht mehr gesehen, da ich nach dem Kick des Jägers ebenfalls die Gruppe verlassen hätte. 

Achja wisst ihr übrigens warum DKs die meist auffallendste Klasse ist? Weil diese Klasse jeder, absolut jeder spielt, der bereits mindestens einen 80er hat. DKs sind grundsätzlich keine Neulinge. Da man ja vorher mindestens einen anderen Char schonmal hochgespielt haben muss. ...Dejavu....

Naja ok hab gesagt was ich wollte. Muss mich wieder ums Büro kümmern.


----------



## Rudall (11. August 2009)

das ist doch alles kein neues phänomen und es sind nicht nur die dks.

ich möchte folgende beispiele anführen:

azjol nerub... von kopf bis fuß wateten wir durch den spinnenschleim und kamen zum letzten boss. in meinem magierhirn hörte ich nur noch: heute droppt der zauberstab! heute wird er mir gehören!

die schlacht wogt, ich spamme spell an spell. nach ein paar minuten liegt der blöde käfer. und ja... der zauberstab ist drin! vorsichtshalber schaue ich mich nochmal um. dk, jäger, eule und schami in der gruppe. der sieg ist meeeeeiiii.... ey! nee! da hat doch die verdammte eule bedarf auf den zauberstab gemacht! gut, bevor ich ihr die federn ausreiße gebe ich ihr noch eine chance. es könnte ja ein versehen gewesen sein und vielleicht gewinne ich das teil ja doch. roll, ich 79 er 82. die eule: "yeah! der ist ja geil!", ich: "entschuldige! warum in aller welt hast du auf den zauberstab gewürfelt???" eule: "die stats sind geil!" ich: "das weiß ich. darum wollte ICH den ja haben!!!!" eule: "oh! der ist ja gar nicht für die schildhand!" ich bin ein sehr ruhiger mensch. in der situation war ich nicht mehr ganz so ruhig.

ähnliches spiel, andere vorzeichen. diesmal war ich druidentank. wir kommen nach gundrak zum ersten boss. bei dem gab es einen relativ netten tankstab. den wollte ich. ich checke mal wieder die gruppe. priester, magier, schami und krieger. guuut. da kann nix schief gehen. die schlange kommt, wird verprügelt, loot kommt. stab drin - sehr schön. wer würfelt bedarf? na, wer? richtig! der magier! "ich trage immer stäbe!" 

raid gestern abend. ich bin gechillt mit meinem magier mittendrin. 25er naxx. aus ein paar gilden gemischt unter anderem zwei anfänger von meiner gilde. dudu heal und jägerin. sie ist im raid 2,2k dps gefahren. als spielanfänger und mit anfangsequip durchaus passabel. mittendrin heißt es plötzlich von einem schurken im chat: "olol! du gehörst gekickt mit deinen 1,6k dps!" ich konnte mir ein "olol! du fährst zwei k weniger als ich, du gehörst auch gekickt!" gerade noch so verkneifen - alleine schon aus einem schutzreflex heraus. 

man sieht: es lassen sich überall geistige tiefflieger finden. nicht nur bei dks. bei denen fällt das nur so auf, weil jeder geistige tiefflieger auch einen hat. viele kann man schon an ihren namen erkennen - macht die sache leichter: todesriter, deathsoldier, totrittar, todesnorbert, etc. p.p.


----------



## Lokibu (11. August 2009)

Also versehentliche Klicks gibts ja nicht mehr. Mann kann jederzeit das Item an einen in der Gruppe weitergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudall (11. August 2009)

ja, mittlerweile. das nützt im nachhinein auch keinem mehr was. ^^

diese funktion finde ich aber echt super. das macht vieles leichter und es geht vor allem schneller.


----------



## Bighorn (11. August 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Also versehentliche Klicks gibts ja nicht mehr. Mann kann jederzeit das Item an einen in der Gruppe weitergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorausgesetzt der jeweilige ist einsichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (11. August 2009)

Dann ist der Klick ja nicht versehentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo klar, es gibt auch Leute die auf einen Loot bestehen, auch wenn der es manchmal unsinnig erscheint. Das wird besonders gefördert durch die Addons die die Werte in Grün anzeigen. 

Inzwischen hat das Blizzard ja auch übernommen.


----------



## Rudall (11. August 2009)

jepp. da geht der zauberschaden zwar runter, aber meine nahkampfangriffe werden noch effektiver. das sind tolle anzeigen für batlemages und casterwarris. da ist es auch egal, ob die schrift unter der waffe rot ist. ^^


----------



## ogum (11. August 2009)

ich spiele  schon eine weile kein wow, aber das die gleiche klasse auch für das gleiche item würfeln kann das für sie nützlich(need) ist, sollte doch wohl selbstverständlich sein. Ein guter DK dd kann bestimmt auch ganz gut tanken "auch wenn er das nicht explizit geskillt hat".
Dein post klingt eher so wie gildenrun; "jeder fährt in seiner spur und flexibel sind wir nicht(am besten noch PM dann bekommt auch der mit dem besten draht zum PM das beste item)"
Deine "Regeln" kenne ich nur aus Gildenruns.


----------



## Gnomagia (11. August 2009)

Eben.Ich finde die Begrenzung der Ninja-Looter auf DK's und Hunter ne frechheit.Mein Main ist auch ein Jäger,und ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.Und das du den Jäger gekickt hast,weil er ausversehen aus unwissen den Boss pullt,halte ich auch für gemein.Na und?Sterbt ihr halt,der Jäger weiß es und sterben wirst du auch nicht gleich,weil du dir wegen den Reppkosten keine Nahrung mehr leisten kannst.



Generell finde ich dieses Newbiefeindliche Spielklima echt schlimm.Ich war neulich mit einem Priester im Nexus hc.Die weiteren Gruppenmitglieder waren ein Pala(erste Hero),ein Krieger und ein Schami.Der Priester ist VZ,und wir machten aus,er auf alles gier machen,und wenn iwer aus der Gruppe was braucht,macht derjenige halt need.Der Rest passt.Das ganze funktionierte bis zum Baumformer.Dannach wusste der Pala nicht,wos langgeht.Klar,wenn man zum ersten Mal im Nexus ist,und dann auch noch auf Hero.Ich renne zurück,um den Pala per Taxi den richtigen Weg zu weisen.Der Priester schreibt in den Chat "omg" und das wars.Bis dahin.Nach dem wir nun im 2en Versuch auch endlich diesen Drachen mit dem hässlichen Namen getötet hatten,schob der Priester auf einmal need auf alles,auch auf die Kugel.Seine Begründung hierfür:er will nicht,das dieser Palanoob was kriegt.Er meinte er wäre im Recht,auch als die 3 anderen Gruppenmitglieder dem Pala mit Wort und Rat zur Seite standen.Darauf,das es der Priester beim Drachen nicht für nötig gehalten hatte,die DD's zu heilen,will ich jetzt mal nicht näher eingehen.Fakt ist,das er am Ende nicht nur 1 Tiefenkristall,1 Gefrorene Kugel und 4 Traumsplitter sowie etliches an Schleierstaub im Gepäck hatte und nicht bereit war,es an die Gruppe zu verteilen wie ausgemacht.



Geht mir schon geraume Zeit durch den Kopf,und irgendwo musst ich das mal hinschreiben.



Grüße an die Grabschänder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 64K (11. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem TE da zu.
> Wer als Tank dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Tankzeug und Sec auf Offkrams.
> Wer als DDler dabei ist hat Firstneed auf Offkrams und Sec auf Tankzeug.



Find ich auch. So war es bisher immer, und so ist das allgemeiner Serverstandard.
Kann natürlich sein, dass dies auf anderen Servern anders ist; aber man sollte sich
doch irgendwie der Serverknicke anschließen.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. August 2009)

ich spiel auch hunter, und ich muss sagen das ich es ziemlich unfair finde das jemand einfach gekickt wird nur weil er die ini noch nicht kennt. ok er hätte es ja vorher sagen können (tu ich immer wenn ich ne neue ini besuche) damit man sich auf 1-2 wipes einstellen kann, aber einfach kicken ist auch nicht nett.

Aber da zeigt sich mal wieder wie verfallen alles ist innerhalb der spieler, hauptsache *ICH* hab meine lila epixel, alle anderen können mich mal gerne haben, und wer mich dabei stört innerhalb von 5 minuten durch eine ini zu ruschen (erklären würde ja zeit kosten) der wird sofort gekickt und ignoriert.  

Das hatte ich mal in Naxx 10. ich war im dps irgendwo auf dem vorletzten platz mit 1,1k , da meinte der Heiler doch tatsächlich im TS komm lass mal den Hunter da kicken ich will heut noch fertig werden. Super halbe ID versaut. Seitdem kriegt jeder der vor einer Ini nach DPS fragt mein freundliches "was ich von Dps halte" makro verpasst und darf sich nen neuen DD suchen. Wenn er nachfragt kriegt er es gerne nochmal erklärt, aber ich gehe nie wieder in eine Gruppe wo ich nur aufgrund meines DPS bewertet werde. Gearcheck gibs auch erst beim ersten Trash, bis kurz vorm kampf bleib ich dann halt nackt. Soweit kommts noch das man mich als Menschen auf irgendein paar dumme epixel runterstuft, das ist ja glatt rassismus in wow *"T6er Raus, T6er Raus, wir sind die arischen T7,5!!!"*. 
Und auch wenns sich komisch anhört finde ich trotzdem immer nette gruppen.


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mal in Naxx 10. ich war im dps irgendwo auf dem vorletzten platz mit 1,1k , da meinte der Heiler doch tatsächlich im TS komm lass mal den Hunter da kicken ich will heut noch fertig werden. Super halbe ID versaut. Seitdem kriegt jeder der vor einer Ini nach DPS fragt mein freundliches "was ich von Dps halte" makro verpasst und darf sich nen neuen DD suchen. Wenn er nachfragt kriegt er es gerne nochmal erklärt, aber ich gehe nie wieder in eine Gruppe wo ich nur aufgrund meines DPS bewertet werde. Gearcheck gibs auch erst beim ersten Trash, bis kurz vorm kampf bleib ich dann halt nackt. Soweit kommts noch das man mich als Menschen auf irgendein paar dumme epixel runterstuft, das ist ja glatt rassismus in wow *"T6er Raus, T6er Raus, wir sind die arischen T7,5!!!"*.
> Und auch wenns sich komisch anhört finde ich trotzdem immer nette gruppen.



Ich bin auch kein fan von diesem DPS gegeier, aber sei doch mal ehrlich, was ist dein Job als DD?
Na ?
Richtig
Schaden machen.
Sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen und ein bischen Theorycrafting.
Sorry wenn ich das sage aber mit 1,1k DPS hast du einfach nix in Naxx zu suchen.
Hast du die normalen Innis abgefarmt?
Hast du die Heros abgefarmt?
Wenn beides ein JA ist und du trotzdem 1,1k DPS fährst als Jäger.... sorry dann machst du einfach etwas grundlegendes falsch.
Wenn beides ein Nein ist, dann mal los, denn das kommt vorm raiden.

Zu dem als Menschen auf Pixel degradieren lassen.
Ähm das ist ein Spiel und mir persönlich ist es ziemlich egal wer da hinter dem PC sitzt.
Klaro beurteile ich den Spieler danach wie er mit seiner Klasse umgehen kann.
Hast du eine andere möglichkeit Spieler zu beurteilen die du das erste mal siehst?
Wenn ja hätte ich gerne ne erklärung wie du das machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (14. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein fan von diesem DPS gegeier, aber sei doch mal ehrlich, was ist dein Job als DD?
> Na ?
> Richtig
> Schaden machen.
> ...



Jetzt fahr ich natürlich keine 1,1k dps mehr, is ja schon was länger her. Aber trotzdem hätte man es ja ein wenig netter ausdrücken können, außerdem waren 2 Viertel schon down (spinnen weiß ich noch aber das andere hab ich vergessen) und so schlecht war der Raid eigentlich nicht. Mag ja sein das es ein wenig schneller geht wenn alle DD´s 2-3k dps fahren, aber immerhin hätte ich da ja 1-2 gute teile bekommen können die meine stats reichlich angehoben hätten. Aber ok, hab ich halt Heros abgefarmt und mich erst später wieder nach naxx getraut. 

Mag ja sein das es dir egal wer da hinterm bildschirm hockt, mir nicht so. Ich brauch keine 7k dpsbomber oder nen 40k unbuffed Tank die sich aufführen wie der Größte Prostituiertennachwuchs des Planeten. Da nehm ich lieber nen 2k dps DD und nen 20k unbuffed Tank die sich wenigstens gepflegt ausdrücken können und nicht die ganze zeit erzählen wie wunderbar se sind und wie schlecht der raid ist. Auch wenns ne halbe stunde länger dauert. Darum unterhalt ich mich gerne vorher noch ein bissel mit den leuten damit ich weiß ob ich nun nen haufen netter Leute erwischt hab oder ob der Raid zu 90% aus Darmausgängen besteht (ich liebe es schimpfwörter indirekt zu formulieren). Aber da gehen die meinungen halt auseinander.


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Vorher klar sagen was Sache ist, Bosse kurz ansprechen, Lootverteilung/-vergabe kurz ansprechen, keine Probleme oder eben vorher PM anwerfen.
> Wer meckert oder einfach nur sinnlos daher spielt und die Gruppe gefährdet, darf gerne gehen und sich eine neue Gruppe suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*dick fett unterstreich und darauf hinweis , dass der rest der posts nix genützt hat =D*

denke so wirds gemacht , so wurde es schon immer gemacht und na klar , tank hat first need auf tank sachen..is doch logisch , wers nich befolgt der kriegt schön /ignore und jut is , aufregen bringt da auch nix mehr

denke damit wär das thema erledigt^^


----------



## Stevesteel (14. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ich spiel auch hunter, und ich muss sagen das ich es ziemlich unfair finde das jemand einfach gekickt wird nur weil er die ini noch nicht kennt. ok er hätte es ja vorher sagen können (tu ich immer wenn ich ne neue ini besuche) damit man sich auf 1-2 wipes einstellen kann, aber einfach kicken ist auch nicht nett.
> 
> Aber da zeigt sich mal wieder wie verfallen alles ist innerhalb der spieler, hauptsache *ICH* hab meine lila epixel, alle anderen können mich mal gerne haben, und wer mich dabei stört innerhalb von 5 minuten durch eine ini zu ruschen (erklären würde ja zeit kosten) der wird sofort gekickt und ignoriert.
> 
> ...


hätte dich auch gekickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer es nicht für nötig hält, vor Naxx sich mal vernünftig auszurüsten, der hat dort nichts verloren.
Als Schadensausteiler Platz 9, da wäre ich freiwillig schon stillschweigend nach dem ersten Boss gegangen.
Aber trotzdem im Raid zu bleiben und zu hoffen, daß es niemand merkt, solch ein Verhalten ist einfach nur jämmerlich!

zum TE: möchte nichts mehr von dir lesen, ist nur ein Mimimi und mies geschrieben (Präsens ständig im Wechsel mit Präteritum liest sich schlecht)


----------



## 11Raiden (14. August 2009)

nett geschrieben Threadersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das es dir egal wer da hinterm bildschirm hockt, mir nicht so. Ich brauch keine 7k dpsbomber oder nen 40k unbuffed Tank die sich aufführen wie der Größte Prostituiertennachwuchs des Planeten. Da nehm ich lieber nen 2k dps DD und nen 20k unbuffed Tank die sich wenigstens gepflegt ausdrücken können und nicht die ganze zeit erzählen wie wunderbar se sind und wie schlecht der raid ist. Auch wenns ne halbe stunde länger dauert. Darum unterhalt ich mich gerne vorher noch ein bissel mit den leuten damit ich weiß ob ich nun nen haufen netter Leute erwischt hab oder ob der Raid zu 90% aus Darmausgängen besteht (ich liebe es schimpfwörter indirekt zu formulieren). Aber da gehen die meinungen halt auseinander.



Und woran erkennst du das bei der Einladung?
Klaro ist es mir bei den leuten mit denen ich viel Spiele schon wichtig wer dahinter sitzt.
Aber bei nem Randomraid wo ich mitgehe ist mir das sowas von Wumpe
Und wenn ich sehe das sie mich zu sehr nerven bin ich auch schnell aus dem Raid draussen, aber bei nem Randomraid stelle ich keine Ansprüche ans Niveau, grossteil der WoW Spieler sind halt dumme Kiddys (nicht aufs Alter beszogen sondern aufs Verhalten)


----------



## Lhunaia (14. August 2009)

Diggydoc schrieb:


> ja, kenne solche leute nur allzu gut.....
> 
> waren hdz4 hc, ebenfalls mit nen 900 dps jäger (lol?) ich., und eine gildenkollegin (schurke) farmen diese ini für sie zwecks der fist...
> 
> ...




Kicher dazu paßt gut meine Geschichte:
HDZ4 Versuch Timerun vor einigen Wochen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....
Alles Gildenmembers und 80er.
Es droppt "GIER" ich kicher und drück vor lauter Gekicher "Need". In meiner Gilde wird da zum Glück heute noch drüber geschmunzelt: Lhuni drückt bei "Gier" "Bedarf"....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddalena (14. August 2009)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Eben.Ich finde die Begrenzung der Ninja-Looter auf DK's und Hunter ne frechheit.Mein Main ist auch ein Jäger,und ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht.Und das du den Jäger gekickt hast,weil er ausversehen aus unwissen den Boss pullt,halte ich auch für gemein.Na und?Sterbt ihr halt,der Jäger weiß es und sterben wirst du auch nicht gleich,weil du dir wegen den Reppkosten keine Nahrung mehr leisten kannst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hui den Priester hätte ich aber dann das letzte mal mitgenommen .... schlimmer geht ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Rowdi (14. August 2009)

schade nur, das du alle dk´s in einen topf wirfst. denn nicht alle sind itemgeil und ignorant. und deppen, die ihren char nicht spielen können, gibt es leider bei jeder klasse.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Und wieder ein Heulthread, weil jemand erneut nicht das bekommen hatte, was ihm seiner Meinung nach zustünde. Wenn ich ein Todesritter bin und dementsprechend auch tanken kann, dann darf ich ja wohl auch auf dieses Item mitwürfeln, wenn ich zuvor auch die Arbeit mitgemacht habe.

Klar, wenn ich ein netter Mensch bin und sehe, daß du vielleicht nur Tank bist, dann überlasse ich es dir. Vielleicht! Mich aber zum Überarsch zu deklarieren, nur weil ich es vielleicht doch nicht mache, ist auch fehl am Platz und zeugt von deiner anscheinend doch noch recht kindlichen Natur.

In meinen Augen bist du nun auch keinen Dolch besser, als der Todesritter.

P.S. und jemanden zu kicken, nur weil er Scheiße baut zeugt auch nicht von großer Nächstenliebe, sondern eher von Ignoranz. Vielleicht war er einigermaßen neu im Spiel und kannte die Mechaniken noch nicht so, geschweige dem, daß er mit den Abläufen in einer Instanz vertraut war.


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Heulthread, weil jemand erneut nicht das bekommen hatte, was ihm seiner Meinung nach zustünde. Wenn ich ein Todesritter bin und dementsprechend auch tanken kann, dann darf ich ja wohl auch auf dieses Item mitwürfeln, wenn ich zuvor auch die Arbeit mitgemacht habe.
> 
> Klar, wenn ich ein netter Mensch bin und sehe, daß du vielleicht nur Tank bist, dann überlasse ich es dir. Vielleicht! Mich aber zum Überarsch zu deklarieren, nur weil ich es vielleicht doch nicht mache, ist auch fehl am Platz und zeugt von deiner anscheinend doch noch recht kindlichen Natur.
> 
> In meinen Augen bist du nun auch keinen Dolch besser, als der Todesritter.



Wenn du aber in der Instanz als DD dabei bist und nicht als Tank hast du einfach nur sec need auf Tankzeug denn du machst ja nicht die Tankarbeit.
Stell dir mal vor ein Vergelter Paladin macht auf alle 3 möglichen Speccs Bedarf auf den Kram der droppt, das ist einfach ein unding.
Loot nach Skillung die dabei ist, wers bewusst anders macht wird gekickt und kommt auf Igno bei mir.


----------



## Omaleite (14. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Heulthread...



und wieder ein sinnloses kommentar mehr das du dir für deinen spamcounter sparen hättest können

hm wie mach ich das mit meinem druiden? 

ich muss meisten als heal mit und würfel demensprechend auf healequip-leder versteht sich, sollte es keiner brauchen auch mal auf das katzenequip zum leveln oder eben stoffhealequip-denn wozu brauch ich denn lederrüstung zum heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evtl wenn es um solche sachen geht vorher absprechen, ich sehe keinen von euch beiden wirklich im recht, klar wenn du deinen mund nicht aufbringst-selber schuld
ist er einer der ninjalooter-und die gibts auch in anderen klassen zuhauf dann igno

oder was willst du hören ?

gehst halt noch 3-4 ma rein, ein epic droppt ja immer.... oder nicht ?


----------



## Ashaqun (14. August 2009)

Es gibt doch klare Regeln oder? Heute Mittag PdC nh. Ich gehe rein, weil ich für mein DD Equip noch dieses Trinket mit 87 Arp und AP brauchen kann. Normalerweise bin ich Tank, war allerdings als DD dabei. 
Trinket droppt natürlich, Krieger und ich machen Need, der Druidenheiler komischerweise auch?! Auf meine Nachfrage sagt er dann, dass er nur mitgekommen ist, weil Heal gebraucht wurde. (Gehe darum mal stark davon aus, dass er 1 Spec Katze ist).

Ist das jetzt fair? Von mir ganz klares NEIN. Man würfelt auf die Sachen Bedarf, die man für den Specc braucht in dem man in der Ini ist bzw. man spricht es vorher ab. Ich dachte eigentlich solche Gruselgeschichten gibts nur im Buffedforum, aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Wenn du aber in der Instanz als DD dabei bist und nicht als Tank hast du einfach nur sec need auf Tankzeug denn du machst ja nicht die Tankarbeit.
> Stell dir mal vor ein Vergelter Paladin macht auf alle 3 möglichen Speccs Bedarf auf den Kram der droppt, das ist einfach ein unding.
> Loot nach Skillung die dabei ist, wers bewusst anders macht wird gekickt und kommt auf Igno bei mir.



Kannst du ja machen, wie du willst, ich hab dir ja nichts vorzuschreiben. Vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur etwas gelassener, weil ich doch schon etwas älter bin und man da dann doch vieles einfach anderst sieht. Für mach kann jeder auf das würfeln, daß er brauchen kann. Alles andere ist dann ein Entgegenkommen von mir, was ich persönlich jetzt zum Beispiel auch so machen würde.

Allerdings jetzt auch nicht bei jemanden, der andere kickt, nur weil sie das Spiel noch nicht wirklich kennen und beherrschen und deswegen aus Versehen ein Boss-Script aktivieren. Denn mit Absicht hat der das bestimmt auch nicht gemacht. War halt noch unfähig.

Ich behandle Leute nach der Maxime: "So wie man in den Wald schreit, so hallt es auch zurück!"

Und wenn er den Jäger gekickt hat und so lese ich das auch heraus, dann hat er das bekommen, was er in dem Moment auch verdient hatte. Die Exekutive war in dem Fall der Todesritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Omaleite schrieb:


> und wieder ein sinnloses kommentar mehr das du dir für deinen spamcounter sparen hättest können
> 
> hm wie mach ich das mit meinem druiden?
> 
> ...



Ja, genau, dann gehe ich halt noch ein paar mal rein, tangiert mich nicht im geringsten, denn es ist ein Spiel. Hörst du? Ein Spiel!!!
Und genau aus dem Grund käme es mir auch nicht in den Sinn, Leute zu kicken, nur weil sie ein Boss-Script versehentlich aktivieren, außer sie machen das Hobby-mäßig.


----------



## Omaleite (14. August 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Es gibt doch klare Regeln oder?



es gibt KEINE klaren regeln, nur regeln die die meisten für selbstverständlich halten, als hätten sie immer schon bestanden.
so wie beschrieben ist es nur die sinnvollste bzw fairste art zu verteilen, 
klare regeln gab es nie, nur die angewohnheit so zu verteilen.
und ist es nicht so dass wenn man in seinen angewohnheiten gestört wird dass man etwas tun will dass diese soweit wies geht erhalten bleiben ? 

das is meine ansicht zur lootverteilungsproblematik in inis.

solang nicht blizz es so vorschreibt, sie vorher festgelegt wurden oder in einer festen gruppe bestehn-solange gibt es keine regeln...


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Omaleite schrieb:


> es gibt KEINE klaren regeln, nur regeln die die meisten für selbstverständlich halten, als hätten sie immer schon bestanden.
> so wie beschrieben ist es nur die sinnvollste bzw fairste art zu verteilen,
> klare regeln gab es nie, nur die angewohnheit so zu verteilen.
> und ist es nicht so dass wenn man in seinen angewohnheiten gestört wird dass man etwas tun will dass diese soweit wies geht erhalten bleiben ?
> ...



Na, dann bist du doch auf einmal der gleichen Meinung, wie ich. Wenn die Regeln vorher definiert wurden, dann ist der Fall klar. Aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann gibt es eben keine Regeln, sondern höchstens Entgegenkommen.


----------



## Omaleite (14. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Na, dann bist du doch auf einmal der gleichen Meinung, wie ich. Wenn die Regeln vorher definiert wurden, dann ist der Fall klar. Aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann gibt es eben keine Regeln, sondern höchstens Entgegenkommen.



seh ich genau so.

ein fast schon selbstverständliches entgegenkommen das andere als strikte regelung festlegen.

und mir persönlich ist der begriff strikte regelung im zusammenhang mit einem spiel ein schmerzhafter dorn im auge, das kann aber jeder sehn wie er will


----------



## Salamana (14. August 2009)

Lysante schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> leider kann man bei solchen Leuten rein gar nichts machen. Das Problem ist: es gibt immer mehr von diesen Leuten, die ohne Rücksicht auf andere alles einfach mal brauchen. Das Argument, dass heute zählt ist: "Hauptsache I C H habe das, ob ich das definitiv gebrauchen kann nunja. Ich kenne die Leute, die mir gehen eh nicht, also was schert es mich. Fairnis ? WTF ist das denn nun wieder ?
> 
> ...




Warscheinlich weil sie die ersten leute in verschiedenen neuen raids sein wollten was dazukamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun ja spaß bei seite.

@TE Sowas kenne ich ganz gut habe selber einen tank und ich hasse solche leute mit "ich bin in dual tank also hab ich auch need"...

mfg (ändere deinen schreibstil...der kommt mit zu arrogant vor)


----------



## Dragonique (14. August 2009)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das alles so an einen Vorfall im Bollwerk damals.
Ich (Elementar Schamane), noch drei andere Gruppenmitglieder und ein Kriegertank unterwegs. Er war einer von der Sorte, die nicht auf den Manareg des Heilers warten müssen, da sie so imba sind, dass sie kaum Heilung benötigen.
Es droppte ein schöner Umhang mit Ausdauer, Zaubermacht, Manareg (ist jetzt lange her, weiß net mehr wie dat hieß). Ich freute mich, als der Heiler kein Need drauf würfelte und drückte Need. Und der Krieger auch. Und gewann.
Etwas stutzig fragte ich nur, was denn ein Krieger mit so einem Umhang wolle.
Was antwortete besagter Imbakrieger? 
"Wegen der AUSDAUER!"
Ehm...achso. Okay...sicher...
Er zog das auch promt an und verreckte an der Tatsache, dass der Heiler kein Mana mehr hatte und ihn nicht heilen konnte, bezeichnete selben Heiler als "obzönen Ausdruck des Allerwertesten" und verließ die Gruppe.
Tja...aber naja, hat er jetzt halt ein paar Zaubermacht mehr und vielleicht sorgt Manareg ja doch für Wutsteigerung, wer weiß?
Wir besorgten uns zumindest einen neuen Tank und schafften die Ini.


LG, Drago


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Na, dann bist du doch auf einmal der gleichen Meinung, wie ich. Wenn die Regeln vorher definiert wurden, dann ist der Fall klar. Aber wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann gibt es eben keine Regeln, sondern höchstens Entgegenkommen.





Omaleite schrieb:


> es gibt KEINE klaren regeln, nur regeln die die meisten für selbstverständlich halten, als hätten sie immer schon bestanden.
> so wie beschrieben ist es nur die sinnvollste bzw fairste art zu verteilen,
> klare regeln gab es nie, nur die angewohnheit so zu verteilen.
> und ist es nicht so dass wenn man in seinen angewohnheiten gestört wird dass man etwas tun will dass diese soweit wies geht erhalten bleiben ?
> ...



Ich finde es leider grade nicht, aber damals als Blizz den Bedarf/Gier Wurf eingeführt hat stand da vom Sinn her folgendes dabei.

Bedarf:
Bedarf ist das was der Spieler direkt anlegen kann um die Gruppe zu verstärken.
Gier:
Gier soll das wiederspiegeln was man verkaufen, für Zweitaufgaben nutzen kann usw..

Ich werd jetzt noch n bischen weitersuchen und hoffe das ich den Eintrag auf der WoW Page noch finde.

Aber wegen Leuten wie euch kommen solche Diskussionen erst auf, würde gerne mal mit meinem Pala mit euch weggehen und auf alles Bedarf anmelden denn gebrauchen kann mans immer für ne andere Skillung. Ich denke eure Antworten sind die pure definiton der Itemgeilheit.


----------



## Omaleite (14. August 2009)

falsch...nur von einem fairen umgang miteinander.

und so wei du sagtest stimmts nicht ganz-denn blizz hat gesagt dass mans damit einfacher verteilen kann.

es geht nicht ums können sondern ums müssen.

btw-sei nicht so vorlaut was das beschimpfen der leute als itemgeil angeht (konflikt beendet)


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Das war nicht vorlaut sondern meine Meinung die ich auch vertrete.

Wer in einer Instanz Bedarf auf seinen sec Skill macht obwohl er sich nicht die arbeit gemacht hat zu heilen oder zu tanken ist einfach ein Itemgeiler Schmarotzer.
Denn wenn er Tankzeug haben will dann soll er auch bitte tanken und wenn er Heilzeug haben will soll er gefälligst auch heilen und nicht andere für sich die Arbeit machen lassen.
Wenns keiner brauch dann ist secneed angebracht aber sobald jemand firstneed hat ist secneed total egal.

Ich spiele seit Serverstart auf meinem Server (2004) und man trifft erst seit WotLK verstärkt auf leute die so rumschmarotzen.
Vorher wars relativ selten das so etwas bei uns passierte und wenn hat man ganz schnell den Ninjalooter ruf weg und hatte auf dem Zirkel wirkliche Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden.
Kann da aber auch nur von der Hordeseite ausgehen.

Hatten mal bei Gruul einen Paladin der Bedarf auf die T4 Schultern gemacht hatte obwohl er sie schon anhatte (für Zweitskillung) hat auch nach erhalt der Schultern direkt den Raid verlassen.
Nachdem das seinem Gildenleiter zugetragen wurde, wurde er aus der Gilde entfernt, ist aus dem SSC und Kararaid rausgeflogen und hat dann den Server verlassen weil er keine Gruppe mehr gefunden hat.


----------



## Fierabras (14. August 2009)

Leider gibt es keine Regeln für sowas. Ist leider pech und reine zeit verschwendung darüber nachzudenken. Ignor und gut ist.

Mir ist in der VF auch etwas recht lustiges passiert.
Am anfang wurde gefragt ob einer dissen kann und tada es meldet sich der Pala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle passen natürlich und am ende fragte dann der Magier,, dann würfeln wir mal um die Splitter,, oder?
Joa bis dann der Pala sagte ne die behalte ich wenn ihr in Inis Kürschnert oder erz abbaut behaltet ihr das doch auch.

Und zack ging die diskussion los...
mir war es eigentlich egal, weil ich sowieso passen wollte.
Am ende hat er sie behalten und landete bei mir ohne kommentar auf der ignor list.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ich finde es leider grade nicht, aber damals als Blizz den Bedarf/Gier Wurf eingeführt hat stand da vom Sinn her folgendes dabei.
> 
> Bedarf:
> Bedarf ist das was der Spieler direkt anlegen kann um die Gruppe zu verstärken.
> ...



Lol...wegen Leute wie mich? Du kennst mich doch garnicht. 

Punkt 1: Ich spiele schon lange kein Wow mehr.

Punkt 2: In der ganzen Zeit, als ich Wow spielte, habe ich bestimmt niemanden etwas weggewürfelt, was ich nicht direkt hätte brauchen können.

Punkt 3: Als ich noch spielte, da stand eines im Vordergrund. Nämlich Spass! Deswegen gab es bei uns z.b. auch nicht die Tatsache, daß Leute einfach mal aus der Gruppe gekickt wurden, nur weil sie nicht funktionierten, so wie es für den TE anscheinend aber selbstverständlich ist, daß zu tun. Ich kann mich noch gut an eine Jägerin aus unserer Stammgruppe erinnern, welche es immer und immer wieder geschafft hat, den halben MC auf einmal zu pullen.

Denkst du, da hat sich jemand aufgeregt oder es wurde auch nur im entferntersten daran gedacht, Ersatz zu besorgen? Damals stand noch die Person dahinter im Vordergrund, nicht das Bemühen, so schnell und so sauber wie möglich durch die Instanz zu rushen in der Hoffnung das nächste Epic einzusacken. Der Weg war das Ziel und wir hatten Spass!

Derartige Itemgeilheit, wie sie im Moment vorherrschend ist, wurde von der neuen jungen Wow-Generation erfunden. Irgendeinen Blödsinn, wie DPS-Tools und DPS-Puppen für den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich, daß brauchte vor Wow kein Schwein. Damit hat Wow auf die heute zum großen Teil mehr als fragwürdige Wow-Community reagiert.

Also lass mal deine Aussagen stecken, wenn du von meiner Person nicht die leiserste Ahnung hast. Was ich ein paar Posts weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist meine Meinung. Solang keine Regeln definiert sind, gibt es auch keine. Damit behaupte ich noch lange nicht, daß ich ein rücksichtsloser Spieler bin oder war.
Gegenseitige Rücksicht ist eine erstrebenswerte Tugend und wenn die vorhanden ist, dann braucht es auch nicht für jeden Scheiß irgendwelche Regeln.

Der TE bekam zu spüren, wie es in der realen Welt so läuft. Eine Welt voller Egoisten und Ignoranten. In dieser Welt sollte er sich eigentlich gut zurechtfinden, denn immerhin scheinen ihm diese Tugenden bestens vertraut zu sein. Sonst würde er nicht völlig beiläufig erwähnen, daß er einen Jäger gekickt hatte, ohne sich dabei was zu denken und nur, weil er anscheinend etwas tollpatschig war und sich dann aber gleichzeitig über den Egoismus anderer Leute hier auskotzen. Und die Tatsache, daß er sich im Eröffnungspost trotzdem noch als netten Menschen kürt, bringt das Fass meiner Meinung nach zum überlaufen. 

Tja, lieber TE. Jetzt weißt du, wie es so läuft. Solltest du irgendwann mal das Bedürfnis haben, daran etwas ändern zu wollen, dann denke immer an eines.
Fang zuerst bei dir selbst an.

Salut!


----------



## Trorg (14. August 2009)

Stimmt ich kenne dich nicht, was auch wohl ganz gut so ist.
Aber in bezug auf deine Aussage habe ich einfach recht, wenn Leute solche aussagen nicht machen würden, würde es nicht zu solchen Diskussionen kommen.
Zu 1: Also mal denken bevor du schreibst denn es hat nix mit kennen zu tun sondern ist eine reine objektive Reaktion auf deine Aussage.
Zu 2: Wenn du schon so lange kein WoW mehr spielst fehlt dir jegliche grundlage dich hierzu zu äussern weil du einfach keine erfahrung hast wie es zur Zeit in WoW läuft.
Zu 3: Wieso triffst du dann oben eine andere Aussage? Da sagst du direkt das du auf auch nen Tankschwert würfeln würdest obwohl du ja als DD dabei bist, also entnehme ich daraus das das deine normale Vorgehensweise ist, denn sonst würde man so eine Aussage wohl nicht machen oder?

Um Spass zu haben gehe ich nicht mit Randoms weg, so wie der TE das gemacht hat, Spass habe ich mit meinen Freunden und da wird auch niemand gekickt. Also bist du mit deiner Aussage die du hier getroffen hast mal voll und ganz am Thema vorbeigerauscht.
Gratz dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Solange keine Regeln definiert sind.
Es gibt ein paar Dinge die man nicht definieren muss, im Spiel wie auch im RL oder machst du im RL auch alles strickt nach Regeln, und wenn keine direkt definierten Regeln vorhanden sind dann tust du auch dinge die gegen den Gesunden Menschenverstand oder die Moral verstösst?
Hast ja ne Gute Ausrede, es wurde keine regel definiert also kann man das ja ruhig machen.
Bist echt lustig.
Für mich ist diese Thematik hiermit beendet denn diskussionen mit Leuten die sich selber wiedersprechen und sich dadurch die eigenen Argumente unter den Füssen wegziehen, sinds echt nicht wert.


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Stimmt ich kenne dich nicht, was auch wohl ganz gut so ist.
> Aber in bezug auf deine Aussage habe ich einfach recht, wenn Leute solche aussagen nicht machen würden, würde es nicht zu solchen Diskussionen kommen.
> Zu 1: Also mal denken bevor du schreibst denn es hat nix mit kennen zu tun sondern ist eine reine objektive Reaktion auf deine Aussage.
> Zu 2: Wenn du schon so lange kein WoW mehr spielst fehlt dir jegliche grundlage dich hierzu zu äussern weil du einfach keine erfahrung hast wie es zur Zeit in WoW läuft.
> ...



Lern du doch erstmal lesen, bevor du mir blöd kommst, du halber Brathahn. Ich habe geschrieben, daß es aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung ginge, auf das Schwert zu würfeln, wenn nichts anderes ausgemacht wurde und nicht, daß ich selbst es in jeden Fall so machen würde.

Ein Verzicht auf das Schwert wäre ein Entgegenkommen von mir und keine Verpflichtung. Und was du weiter unten verzapfst, sind nur Sachen, die ich weiter oben selbst geschrieben habe. Wenn Rücksicht gegeben ist, dann braucht es auch keine Regeln.

Für den TE gibts Rücksicht aber anscheinend nur da, wo er sie gerne erwarten würde und das ist am Loot-Tisch. Der Weg dorthin gehört anscheinend nicht dazu und es ist auch nichts verwerfliches, Leute zu kicken, um so schnell wie möglich an sein persönliches Ziel zu kommen. Und ob das nun Stamm oder Random ist, daß ist völlig egal. Da sitzen überall Leute dahinter.

Und ja, Spass kann man mit Randoms natürlich nicht haben. Da könnten ja ein paar Deppen dabei sein, die nicht richtig spielen können und das wäre dann ja sowieso nur eine Last. So, daß wäre jetzt meine objektive Reaktion auf deine Aussage. Ob ich damit richtig liege oder nicht, ist ja völlig wurst, ich unterstelle dir das jetzt einfach mal, ohne dir Hintergründe näher zu beleuchten.

Achja, echt lustig, daß du mir widersprüchliche Argumente unterstellst, selbst bist du aber nicht mal in der Lage, inhaltliches komplett aufzufassen und wiederzugeben. 

Auch gratz dazu!

Willkommen in der Niesche "wertlos", wo du mich auch hingesteckt hast.


----------



## Pusillin (23. Oktober 2009)

Das muss ich nun erzählen:
Im 70-79er BG:
Ein Todesritter der Stufe 73 betritt das Schlachtfeld. 
Die Schlacht beginnt.
Etwas Zeit vergeht, der Todesritter ist nicht afk, Horde bekommt eine Flagge etc.
Besagter Todesritter nahm, als wir im gegnerischen Flaggenraum ankamen, die Flagge.
Er hatte c.a. 8k HP....
Wie gesagt, er stand eigentlich nie lange auf einem Fleck, war also nicht afk oder so.
Ich stellte mich direkt aufs Dach und wartete, da ich sicher war dass das nichts wird, und schrieb ihm (etwas gereizt)
"Mal nen Tipp: Die Präsenzen sind ganz nützlich"
OMG er hatte keine Präsenz an, die ganze Zeit nicht...
Nach einiger Zeit schrieb er:
"welche präsenzen"
Naja, dachte ich mir, und postete ihm alle 3.
Keine Antwort für den Rest des Bgs (c.a. 10 min), und eine Präsenz hat er auch nie aktiviert.
Am Ende sah ich verblüfft auf die Statistik:
(Ich wiederhole nochmal: Er war die ganze Zeit "nicht afk" und in bewegung und von anfang an dabei)
Er ist 5 Tode gestorben (^^) war auch darauf hindeutet dass er nicht afk war ~ ungeähr normaler wert
Aber er hat sage und schreibe 700 schaden gemacht.
Ich muss nicht darauf hinweisen dass ein cast eines heilers den dreifachen schaden erreicht, wenn nicht mehr.

Ich verstehs nicht...


----------



## Thoor (23. Oktober 2009)

Lebt der TE überhaupt noch? cO Der ist doch eh an ner Gehirnerschütterung gestorben weil er sich so "fiel" den kopf auf die "tischpallte" "vallen" lassen hat :/


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Das muss ich nun erzählen:
> Im 70-79er BG:
> Ein *Todesritter/Krieger/Schamane/Priester/Magier/Hexer/Schurke/Druide/Paladin/Jäger* der Stufe 73 betritt das Schlachtfeld.
> Die Schlacht beginnt.
> ...


also ich verstehe schon : /


----------



## Chillers (23. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lebt der TE überhaupt noch? cO Der ist doch eh an ner Gehirnerschütterung gestorben weil er sich so "fiel" den kopf auf die "tischpallte" "vallen" lassen hat :/



K.A. Denke, er ist jetzt restlos überzeugt, dass DK´s einfach eine geile Klasse sind und da bleibt ihm die Spucke weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (23. Oktober 2009)

Das Thema war doch seid 2 Monaten tot, lasst es doch in Frieden ruhen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Das Thema war doch seid 2 Monaten tot, lasst es doch in Frieden ruhen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das Thema ist so Untot wie die Todesritter selbst ^^


----------



## Lightsaver (23. Oktober 2009)

Der TE spielt jetzt eine resto shamy im PvE und einen Eleshamy auf 2k wertung in der arena !^^

bin mittlerweile immun gegen solche vorfäle - mich wundert bei 14 mio spielern gar nichts mehr. 

erinnert sich an todesritter mit zaubermachtausrüstung und enhancerschamanen die ersthaft ne hero tanken wollen weil sie schilder tragen können...


----------



## Syrras (25. Oktober 2009)

@TE: Sharicasmi ist n Verstärkertank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (25. Oktober 2009)

bin auch grade dabei ein hochzuzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nen shamy tank der threadvor ein paar tagen hat mir den anreiz dazu gegeben ...


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt lustigerweiße nervötende leute in jeder art, warum du also nervtötende "todesritter" und nicht nervtötende spieler schreibst ist mir ein rätsel...

Genau so halt ich nicht viel davon wenn leute über spieler die nicht so gut sind, oder bescheitwissen abkacken...man kanns auch übertreiben es ist nur ein spiel es gibt keinen zwang es gut zu können, besonders nicht von sekunde 1


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

BlueMode schrieb:


> bin auch grade dabei ein hochzuzocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nichts is unmöglich ^^ must halt ne menge Def sockeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Hering (25. Oktober 2009)

1. Leute die nicht richtig schreiben können müssen sich selbst helfen , du kannst sie lediglich darauf Hinweisen, allerdings macht jeder mal Rechtschreibfehler

2. Kreative Namensfindung ist eigentlch absolut ok , ausser man will denjengen via /inv einladen, da nervts

3. Todesritter sind eine neue Klasse und beginnen mit lvl 55 man hat wesentlich weniger zeit sich einzugewöhnen, was bei manchen ein Problem darstellt, es olgen viele Todesritter die 80 sind ihre klasse aber noch kaum kennen

4. Dem Jäger sollte man evt. ne kurz anleitung zum gruppenspiel geben und den Todesritter seinen fehler erklären ,sollten diese sich nicht dazu bekennen ist der kick bzw. igno gerechtfertigt

PS: Mittlerweile könnte man den loot ja dann auch zurücktauschen


----------



## Eisenschmieder (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja endlich dachte schon die Dkflames werden weniger...


----------



## Strickjacke (25. Oktober 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Der Todesritter hatte auf den kleinen Würfel gedrückt, da er (ich zitiere)
> &#8222;Todesritter [ist], und hat auch auf Tankitems need. Schließlich kann man ja nie wissen wann man umskillt oder dieses Schwert noch mal dropt.&#8220;
> 
> Seit diesem Tag umfasst meine Ignorierliste (neben 50 neuen Chinafarmern &#8211; wo kommen die eigentlich her&#8230;hatte Blizzard nich erst 50Mio. von denen gebannt????) noch die 2 oben genannten Charaktere.



Gz dem Todesritter zum Item.

Mit der neuen Würfel (Enchant) Änderung wirds sowieso so werden dass alle auf alles würfeln.

Solltest du daher Angst haben dass dir jemand dein Item wegwürfelt darfst du halt in keine Instanz gehen weil so was passiert immer. 
Die 3 DDs können auch nicht einander flamen wenn sie der gleichen Rüstungsklasse angehören .. ist bitter ist aber so!


----------



## StarBlight (25. Oktober 2009)

Vorneweg, ich habe keine Vorurteile gegenüber irgendwelchen Klassen, habe selber Paladin,DK, Jäger, Schamane und Druide auf Lvl 80.


Da ich heute viel Zeit und Langeweile hatte, wollte ich meinen Tank-DK etwas ausrüsten. PDC Nonhero eignet sich ja ziemlich gut dazu, da dort ein Trinket sowie Handschuhe für Tanks droppen. Ich war Heute mindestens 20 mal in der Instanz mit 2 verschiedenen Gruppen. Ich habe weil ich mit dem DK ausschliesslich Tanken möchte (ich  bin sozial und tue was gegen den Tankmangel) auf das ganze DMG Zeug gepasst. Tankhandschuhe droppen, ich freue mich und würfel Bedarf... der 1k DPS Retripala auch.... und gewinnt... 
Ich nehme die Situation hin, bedanke mich nach 9 Runs bei der Gruppe und setze den Paladin (meines Erachtens zurecht) auf meine "wird nicht mehr mitgenommen" Liste.
Einige Zeit später mit einer neuen Gruppe (ebenfalls mit Paladinen.. 2 Stück.. beide Retri und ~1k DPS) wieder mehrmals in die Instanz gerannt.
Ich habe wieder brav auf DMG Eq gepasst, bin ja immerhin als Tank in der Gruppe... 
Der Schwarze Ritter droppt endlich mal das Tanktrinket und beide Retris würfeln Bedarf -______________________________________________-
Ich habe mich wieder bei der Gruppe bedankt und verabschiedet.

In den nächsten Gruppen werde ich nun von vorneherein schreiben dass der "Loot First for Second" ist, sollte jemand (oder die ganze Gruppe) ein problem damit haben, können sie die Gruppe verlassen (oder sich einen neuen Tank suchen).

Nennt mich festgefahren, arrogant oder sonstwas, aber ich bin der Meinung dass wenn jemand als Tank in eine Instanz geht und ein Tankitem droppt welches den tank verbessert hat dieser Vorrang vor den DD, die ja irgendwann eventuell oder vieleicht auch nicht tanken könnten, hat. Genauso sollte niemand als DD auf Healgear würfeln wenn der anwesende Heiler Bedarf darauf hat. Ich würfel ja auch nciht als Tank auf DMG Zeug wenn es einer braucht, bzw das könnte man ja vorher auch mal absprechen.

So denn... ich geh mal kotzen -.-


----------



## lordtheseiko (25. Oktober 2009)

Plündermeister ftw ?


----------



## StarBlight (25. Oktober 2009)

Plündermeister in einer 5er Instanz ist unüblich... vorallem glaubt man( bzw ich) ja an das gute im Menschen (oder an logisches Denken und ein wenig Anstand).
Wie gesgat,d as nächste mal sag ich von vorneherein dass die Leute nur auf das Equip für ihre aktuelle Skillung würfeln sollen, wer es nciht tut... naja hab noch genug Platz auf meiner Ignore Liste.


----------



## JacobyVII (25. Oktober 2009)

Versteh Ich das richtig? Du bist DK und jammerst über DKs?


----------



## Mergi01 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich war neulich mit meinem Twink DM (Todesmine) 

Ich, Krieger-Tank, bin mit einer Gruppe mit einem anderen Warri (DD) einen Mage (CC)
einem Dudu (Heiler) und einen o,30m Schurken (Gnom DD), war eine Randomgruppe wohlbemerkt,
beim ersten Boss angekommen, wir legen ihn locker - dann dropped die Axt! (DD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich natürlich als Tank sofort N33D und habe die Axt bekommen, da ich ja eventuell irgendwann mal umspeccen werde.

Und die Moral der Geschicht, die sage ich nicht.


Jetzt mal ehrlich..

@TE:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nethersturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

was auch recht lustig war.

Ich twink fröhlich meinen DK und bin nebenher als *DD *in der suche für PDC drinne.
Ein *Heal*-Pala flüstert mich an und fragt "kanst vileicht als *Tank *mit?"
Ich willige ein und da ich sehe das *kein *Platten DD dabei ist gehe ich naiv davon aus das ich auf DD items würfeln darf, war ja eig als DD in der Suche.

Alles läuft recht gut, Boss down und es droppen 1x Platten-*Healschuhe* und ein Platten-*DD*-Item.

*Heal*-Pala macht verständlich auf die Schuhe Need
Auf das DD-teil *Gier*.

Ich freue mich und Würfel *Bedarf *(hatte ja keiner need und ausser dem pala sind keine Plattenträger dabei)
*
Pala bekommt Schuhe
Ich bekomme das DD-Teil*

Alle sollten glücklich sein ^_^

*NEIN*

[Pala] Ey kannst nomal würfeln, hab ausversehen Gier gemacht
[Ich] hm, nö. Wiso?
[Kumpel vom Pala] Bist doch eh als Tank dabei >_>
[Pala] Alter, Du bist net als DD dabei also las nochmal würfeln!
[Ich] Du hast doch Schuhe bekommen, ich das DD-Item. wo is das problem?
[Plala] FLame Flame Flame
[Kumpel vom pala] Flame Flame Flame
[anderer Kumpel vom Pala] Flame Flame Flame
...
die 10min danach (in denen ich inzwischen die gruppe verlassen habe) lass ich lieber mal wech >_<


----------



## StarBlight (25. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ich bin DK und jammer über Klassen die entgegen ihrer Skillung auf Tank/Healgear würfeln weil sie meinen sie würden irgendwann mal eventuell tanken/ heilen.
DK´s sind nicht immer die bösen Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ohne solche Leute wäre WoW nicht WoW..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich vermisse es sogar ein bischen mich über solche leute zu ärgern.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (25. Oktober 2009)

Lese ich da ein kleines "mama!" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns sonst nix gibt, lern was draus..nämlich das Du vorher mal sagst auf welches items du evtl scharf bist und ob das n Problem wäre...


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (25. Oktober 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Def Schwert und der Tankende Tank hat nach anstand her first need.



Jop erst Tank dann andere Klassen. -Auch im random so.

Zur Geschichte: Ja, kenn ich aber ich habe gelernt das ich auf sowas keine Lust mehr hab, weil es mir einfach den Spaß am Game versaut hat.
Darum hab ich aufgehört.


Auserdem ich möchte diesen DD`s mal was sagen:
Immer sucht ihr Tanks, aber die haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf Randoms. 
Weil ihr DD´s kein Anstandt habt, hauptsach mal das Item "eingepackt" kann ich ja iwann später benutzen.
Aber das schaffen die wenigsten von euch, auf Tank oder Heal zu skillen.
Denkt sozialer dann gibts auch wieder mehr Tanks für Random Inis, oder Healer je nachdem.

Bitte Flammed ich in den Boden, ich hab es verdient x)


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> Lese ich da ein kleines "mama!" ?


ne, mama hab ich net geschrieben.

aber wenn du fix in Cryptologie bist, dan kannst vileicht ein Oma erkennen!

Wiso sollte ich was klar machen, er hatt erstens Gier gemacht und zweitens ein Item bekommen... du würdst auch Augen machen wenn der plötzlich alle 2 haben möchte.


----------



## ach was solls. (26. Oktober 2009)

Gehe auch gerne als Healpala in die Ini rein, komme aber mit neuem Heal,- Platten und DD Zeugs raus. Toll was man heutzutage für loot bekommt oder? Wie ich Rnd Raids liebe !


----------



## Strickjacke (26. Oktober 2009)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Hab ich NEED dann würfel ICH !!

(Egal welche Skillung)


----------



## Alpax (26. Oktober 2009)

Gibt immer spezialisten ...

Ony 10er .. ich bin Raidleader .. waren nur randoms ... ich frage .. 

Kennt jeder Boss?
Hat jeder DBM oder BigWigs laufen?

Beide Fragen wurden einstimmig mit "JA" beantwortet .. also gut .. readycheck ... und los gehts .. ich lauf richtung ony .. ony mir entgegen .. ich hab geschätzte 0k aggro .. was die dmg-geilen ddler nicht davon abhält .. VOLLE KANNNE draufzuhalten und erstma Aggro zu ziehen .. ich habe grösste Mühe Ony dazu zu überreden sich mir zu widmen .. es gelang mir leider erst nachdem ein Magier sich als Tank versuchte ... leider ohne Erfolg ... (Natürlich war ich Schuld) .. gut .. also läuft .. ausser dem Off-Krieger der Am Cleve verreckt is .. Phase 2

... Ony kuckt sich das ganze von oben an ich lauf rum um Adds einzusammeln .. Viele Adds ... das bringt DPS ... (neeeeeed Recount Platz 1) ... also holzen sämtliche noch lebende DDs alles was geht auf die Adds um nat. sofort erfolgreich Aggro zu ziehen ... zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren von 10 nur mehr 6 leute am leben ... macht nix ... der Elite-Wächter kommt ... macht seinen AOE (glaub Flammenpeitsche oder so .. net flamen wenn ich mich grad irre)  ... wieder 2 dds tot ... ergo ... es leben noch 2 Tanks .. und 2 Heiler ... nein ... doch net .. böse Ony macht deep breath genau jetzt ... da warens nur noch die beiden Tanks ... die dann mit mit vollen Engagement ... verreckt sind ...

is ja net so schlimm ... bei Pflichtwipe ... 

Ich erspare jetzt genaueres erläutern der nachfolgenden Trys .. aber nach dem 7ten wipe hat sich der Raid aufgelöst



... und von dem Random-Malygos am Tag darauf will ich garnet erst anfangen

- wozu sind diese Funken?
- wozu sind diese Bubbles?
- was muss ich jetzt mit diesem Drachen machen (Phase 3 .. nachdem ich mehrfach gefragt habe ob alle Phase 3 kennen und "können")

... nach ein paar Wipes haben wir auch hier resigniert ...



neeed Stammraid ^^


aber um das Thema aufzugreifen

Lêgólàsêlf und Dârkárthàs sind immer gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schattenkriegerin (26. Oktober 2009)

kenne das selber leider nur zu gut 

gehe mit meinem dk in pdc hero als dd und hoffe das ich nach 40 mal reingehen endlich mal die axt bekomme 

1 wipe weil das kind vom heiler schrie kein problem
2 wipe tank dc 

nach 5 weiteren wipes dan  ist nen dd abgehauen also tank um gelockt auf heiler heiler auf dd geskillt und tank geholt 

nen pala mit t 8,5 

ging schnell waren dan schnell fertig dropt die axt ich natülich need bin ja als dd mit und habe sage und schriebe das kolossale streitbeil also schrott 

was sagt tank ich bin auch dd ich mache auch need 

und gewinnt dan und ich muss wieder 40 mal rien rennen


----------



## advanced08 (26. Oktober 2009)

mimimimi 

problem ist bekannt und wir arbeiten daran ....


----------



## Bigfeet (26. Oktober 2009)

und wieder einmal mehr, nicht alle über einem Kamm scheren! 

ich mein, ein Jäger der mir erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre ausschliesslich ein Hunteritem wäre ist da auch nicht besser. Als ich frage welche Attribute denn ein Druide bräuchte, fragt er mich erstmal wie ich denn geskillt bin. Höflich wie ich bin antworte ich "da ich ja als Tank mit bin hab ich eine Eulchenskillung". und wie bist du geskillt? fragt er nochmal Gleichgewicht-Wilder Kampf oder Wiederherstellung. Ich frag da gerade noch ob er ein handbuch zu seinem ebay char gleich dazubekommen hätte als er mir denn antwortet das die waffe nix wäre, weil für Druiden ja die wichtigen stats wie Stärke, Int und zusätzliche Rüstung ja fehlen würden  
Daraufhin hab ich die gruppe geleavt, mir nen Kaffee gekocht und ne neue Gruppe gesucht.

2 Std. später nochmal aufbruch zu PdC mit meinem Kriegerlein wegen der schicken 2 handaxt. Stell mich in der suche ein als Tank / DD.
Kurze zeit später anfrage ob ich besagte ini tanke und invite. ah, Pala in der gruppe, frag doch gleich mal ob die axt noch wer braucht, und wenn ja ob es ein problem wär wenn ich mit drauf würfel. Antwort, ne geht nicht, bist ja tank. mh, ok, dann komm ich halt als dd mit und wir suchen einen neuen Tank. ne, geht auch nicht, Tank finden wir sonst keinen. Gut, da ich aber eigentlich nur noch wegen der besagten axt PdC gehe wünsch ich noch nen schönen tag und verlasse die Gruppe. 
Stell mir kurz darauf später als Tank selber eine zusammen, natürlich nur mit caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und siehe da, meine axt *freu*

ich mein, irgendwo war ich vielleicht bei der 2. sache auch nicht besser, aber immerhin haben wir es vorher geklärt und dementsprechend drauf reagiert.


----------



## TMSIDR (26. Oktober 2009)

alle die randoms gehen können so geschichten erzählen und nicht immer nur von dk-deppen...
obwohl man sagen muss das sich hinter dieser klasse die meisten versammeln... zusätzlich sind solche namensgebnerisch kreativen (schwachsinnige kombination von englischen worthülsen mit mehr ^``´´ als buchstaben) zu zwei drittel ein sicherer idiotenstempel...
mir auch letztens passiert nexus hc markenrun, nach dem ersten kampf wunder ich mich schon ob der ele nur auf folgen geklickt hat und grad afk is (keine spielerische aktion von sich gegeben), das hat sich die ganze ini über kaum geändert, mehr als seine totems zu setzen und einmal pro kampf einen blitz zu casten kam von seiner seite nich, beim endboss prombt gestorben weil unbeweglich wie ein stein, fragen wa dann doch nach warum brainafk undso, worauf der nur meinte er hätte halt mit der gilde gechattet...
zur moral von der geschichte: ärgern, auf igno setzen und auf den nächsten volldeppen freuen...


----------



## Klirk (26. Oktober 2009)

1. MIMIMIMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Der Titel des threads ist diskriminierend ) 
2. nicht alle DK's sind schlechte Spieler
3. hab auch als DD vielmal mitterleben müssen wie Off gear vom Tank weggewürfelt wurde. Desshalb mach ich das in rnd gruppen nicht anders. hab da gar kein schlechts Gewissen

Geh nochmals hin und hol dir dieses Crappy lvl 200 item wenn du es wirklich nötig hast.

Dise anti DK threads sind sowass von dämlich und zeugt nicht von grosser intelligenz und ist langsam aber sicher langweilig


----------



## Kotnik (26. Oktober 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> 1. MIMIMIMI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es tut mir leid, aber die Erfahrung zeigt nunmal, dass all die Leute, über die ichmich fürher aufgeregt habe, als sie noch Schurken gespielt haben, jetzt DKs haben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ja ist überspitzt dargestellt, aber die Tendenz ist einfach da)

Mir fällt auf,d ass kaum noch PvE-Schurken rumlaufen und die es gibt sind meistens vernünftig. Wo sind also all die "ey lol ich hab entrinnen, ich tank BT solo"-Schurken hin?
Und woher kommen die ganzen Trottel-DKs, die es nunmal gibt und die nicht wegdiskutiert werden können? Für mich besteht da ein Zusammenhang..*g*

Und JA; meine persönliche Erfahrung ist es, dass mir überdurchschnittlich viele DKs begegnen, die himmelschreiend dämlich sind. Mehr als bei anderen Klassen. Ist einfach so finden wir uns damit ab.


----------



## Darkdamien (26. Oktober 2009)

neulich beim event, war heiler und hatte 2 DD´s dabei, + einen pala und einen DK, pala sagt von anfang an "ich tanke"... DK sagt "ne icht bin der tank". ende vom lied: pala und dk ham sich um die aggro gekloppt. beim reiter gehts ja noch, da war ich schmunzelnd am bildschirm gesessen, in ner ini wär ich glaub ich geleavt


----------



## powertube (26. Oktober 2009)

Einfallsreichtung??? wtf?


----------



## Esda (26. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Auserdem ich möchte diesen DD`s mal was sagen:
> Immer sucht ihr Tanks, aber die haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf Randoms.
> Weil ihr DD´s kein Anstandt habt, hauptsach mal das Item "eingepackt" kann ich ja iwann später benutzen.
> Aber das schaffen die wenigsten von euch, auf Tank oder Heal zu skillen.
> Denkt sozialer dann gibts auch wieder mehr Tanks für Random Inis, oder Healer je nachdem.



Da hast du mal sowas von recht...


----------



## ThEDiciple (26. Oktober 2009)

Nette geschichte , aber erlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wo das problem liegt. In der Regel würfelt man bedarf auf firstneed, bzw fragt falls keiner brauch auf second mit bedarf. Sonst giert man halt was in 90% aller Random Gruppen auch kein Problem ist. Ich weiß also erlich gesagt net wo das problem an sich liegt. Wie gesagt in der regel einigt man sich voher bzw wärend dem loot wer first need mit bedarf bzw wenns keiner brauch als second mit bedarf hat. Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, und spinner die auf alles würfeln hat man nunma gelegentlich dabei. Aber gut danke für die mühe des abtippens der geschichte , hat mir grad den beginn meines feierabends versüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den satz zu deinem RL Freund und Elite Gilde in verbindung mit vollem T7,5 fand ich im übrigen putzig ^^ denn wtf t7,5 das gabs/gibts in naxx hinterhergeschmissen auch für nicht ELITE Gilden Member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw will ich mal ein satz zu Todesrittern sagen, auch weil ich selber einen spiele. Mittlerweile ist die masse an Maindk's geschrumpft und der Release Hype vorbei , vorallem nach den nerfs die teilweise zurecht/unrecht gemacht wurde. Ich würd also nicht sagen das Vollidioten ausschließlich bei DK's anzutreffen sind. Man findet sie in der Regel bei allen klassen wenn man genau hinschaut aber da die Community eh an uns DK's was gefressen hat sind wir natürlich die buhmänner wie einst die Jäger, Hexenmeister ect. mal schaun wehns bei Cata trifft wobei Hexenmeister ja fürs PvP wohl gebufft werden sollen ( ich sag nur die alten fear dot fear zeiten )und so potenzial haben ein comeback in aussicht haben wieder die verhassten gegner der soganannten Community zu werden. Ich freu mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (26. Oktober 2009)

@Threadautor

Warum farmst du nicht einfach PdC Hero ab O.o? Da gibts doch weit besseren Loot auf Ulduar 10er Niveau.

Da kannste dir ewige Prügeleien in den anderen Heros sparen.

So ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Cobrastrike (26. Oktober 2009)

@ *WackoJacko
Schonmal geschaut von wann der Beitrag ist?!?
Scheinbar nein, denn damals gab es kein pdc....

Dk suxxs
*


----------



## Duselette (26. Oktober 2009)

leute der Thread ist von anno dunnemal. Da war T7,5 High End Gilden vorbehalten und es gab kein PDC o.ä.


----------



## Phash (26. Oktober 2009)

ich finde, alle Beteiligten haben richtig gehandelt. Der Todesritter weiss schliesslich wirklich nicht, wann das Schwert das nächste Mal droppt.

Sich wegen einer Lächerlichkeit hier so aufzuplustern find ich erbärmlich. Und wegen einer Hero, die man getrost auch zu viert schafft, rumzuweinen... das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht


----------

